# Let's see what kind of a furor I can start . . .



## jckennett

Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


----------



## kmcnaught

I agree~!


----------



## Nana89

I am so in your corner---seeing some things being sold as the latest item--and knowing I would NEVER consider having them--It makes you wonder who is coming up with the idea to begin with-BUT then at a craft show there will be all sorts of "lovely things" piled high, costing a fortune and being sold like hot cakes--makes me wonder if my opinion is worth anything-I guess beauty is really in the eye of the beholder---my favotite so far has been the crocheted toothpick holder---


----------



## stevieland

You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).

That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


----------



## Nikki Stewart

yeah i have seen some scary or impractical crochet patterns too..I am not bashing crocheting by any means because i am more proficient at that than knitting ,but i want to be a better knitter.


----------



## jckennett

These two are beautiful, especially the free-form crochet dress. I have seen some Russian patterns like that that I am dying to try.


stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


----------



## PurpleFi

I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


----------



## huneebee331

I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.


----------



## Mz Molly

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.


----------



## smontero237

My aunt who passed away 20 years ago crochet some awful things. There was a duck that pooped jelly beans, a frilly pillow with the scariest doll head in the middle, a toilet paper cover poodle. She also smoked heavily and every thing smelled like smoke. I need to say she was my favorite aunt and after all this time I still miss her. I kept every thing she made for me for years until I had to downsize. If I had the room as awful as that stuff was I would still have it, maybe not on display but somewhere!


----------



## smontero237

Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...

My sister is not on KP, I read her what you posted and she was appalled that someone could be that mean. I think this subject is fine, in fact I am amused by it.


----------



## CaroleD53

Life is definitely too short to be making a cover for my Tabasco bottle! I have to say, I do sometimes think people must have too much time on their hands when I see some of these patterns. Knitting magazines are very guilty of having the knitted equivalents!


----------



## grandmasue

Look everyone, I don't crochet - but the patterns don't seem to have caught up with current fashions - that's all I'm saying!!!


----------



## susanmos2000

I like this topic as well...can't crochet more than a simple chain, but learning to do it well is one of my goals for 2013.
Having said that and acknowledging to all that for me it's a far more elusive skill than knitting, I must admit that I've seen some really hideous stuff generated over the years (one of my grandmothers was an expert with the hook).
Plastic dolls whose crocheted skirts hid rolls of toilet paper, crocheted Bible covers in eye-aching colors, crocheted food of every sort...Probably the most amazing was a pair of crocheted saddle shoes attached to crocheted ankle socks. I believe she meant them to be worn as slippers (I hope!), and in retrospect I realize they took a lot of skill and experience to create, but gosh! they were ugly!


----------



## Norma B.

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


WOW! This is not my grandmother's crochet!!! She did some fairly fancy crocheted aprons and pillow case trims, but nothing like these. In fact, I have one of her aprons and a pair of pillow cases tucked away with a crocheted baby blanket and she's been gone for 65 years. What's sad to me is that they'll mean nothing to anyone else and will probably end up with a pile of stuff at Goodwill.


----------



## Carol V

I've seen the toilet paper dolls, the wine bottle covers (a grey poodle was the most strange one,) and other kitschy household items, and while I certainly wouldn't go buying one, other than maybe at an event "for a good cause," and would consider giving it in a forced office or social club gift exchange, I hope the makers of said items enjoyed their efforts.

Hands down, the ugliest crocheted item I ever saw is an afghan crocheted by my late mother-in-law, God rest her soul. She obviously had gotten the acrylic yarn on sale at a dime store, and it contains every imaginable shade of green, regardless of whether or not they coordinate, because green is my husband's favorite color. All of this was done in single crochet, and the stripes are of random widths. Dead in the center, in very large script letters, she embroidered, in orange, the name of his college fraternity.

When we got married he proudly draped said afghan over the back of the living room couch, and we got into a couple of arguments over its placement. I finally gave up, and let it stay there. Its edges have been nibbled on by four different dogs, none of whom had the decency to just simply shred the hideous thing. And there it stays, even though we are in our fifties and he hasn't seen any of his fraternity brothers in at least twenty-five years. It clashes hideously with the urban decor, and the only time it gets moved is when I wash it, or get it out of the way of a family picture during the holidays.

I figure every home (as opposed to "decorator house") is permitted a few atrocious decorator items. Some battles just aren't worth fighting! And it has come in handy a few times when the furnace konked out in the dead of winter.

Then there is the harvest gold acrylic Aran weight cardigan crocheted completely in shell stitch by my late grandmother. The only reason I keep it is memories of her, and it, too, came in handy during the furnace dysfunction. Otherwise, I wouldn't wear it to a skunk hassle!


----------



## tryalot

Yes, I can tell that your time is very precious too you


----------



## susanmos2000

Carol V said:


> I've seen the toilet paper dolls, the wine bottle covers (a grey poodle was the most strange one,) and other kitschy household items, and while I certainly wouldn't go buying one, other than maybe at an event "for a good cause," and would consider giving it in a forced office or social club gift exchange, I hope the makers of said items enjoyed their efforts.
> 
> Hands down, the ugliest crocheted item I ever saw is an afghan crocheted by my late mother-in-law, God rest her soul. She obviously had gotten the acrylic yarn on sale at a dime store, and it contains every imaginable shade of green, regardless of whether or not they coordinate, because green is my husband's favorite color. All of this was done in single crochet, and the stripes are of random widths. Dead in the center, in very large script letters, she embroidered, in orange, the name of his college fraternity.
> 
> When we got married he proudly draped said afghan over the back of the living room couch, and we got into a couple of arguments over its placement. I finally gave up, and let it stay there. Its edges have been nibbled on by four different dogs, none of whom had the decency to just simply shred the hideous thing. And there it stays, even though we are in our fifties and he hasn't seen any of his fraternity brothers in at least twenty-five years. It clashes hideously with the urban decor, and the only time it gets moved is when I wash it, or get it out of the way of a family picture during the holidays.
> 
> I figure every home (as opposed to "decorator house") is permitted a few atrocious decorator items. Some battles just aren't worth fighting! And it has come in handy a few times when the furnace konked out in the dead of winter.
> 
> Then there is the harvest gold acrylic Aran weight cardigan crocheted completely in shell stitch by my late grandmother. The only reason I keep it is memories of her, and it, too, came in handy during the furnace dysfunction. Otherwise, I wouldn't wear it to a skunk hassle!


The ladies in your family sound like real dolls! :-D It is tough to discard even the most hideous of handmade articles (and, as a knitter, I've contributed share in the thirty years I've been crafting) when you know they were crafted with the most loving of intentions.
I think what makes many crocheted items so ludicrous to the eye is that it isn't any failure in technique. Usually the work is picture-perfect, it's just the pattern that's so ridiculous.


----------



## Carol V

The ladies in your family sound like real dolls! :-D It is tough to discard even the most hideous of handmade articles (and, as a knitter, I've contributed share in the thirty years I've been crafting) when you know they were crafted with the most loving of intentions.
I think what makes many crocheted items so ludicrous to the eye is that it isn't any failure in technique. Usually the work is picture-perfect, it's just the pattern that's so ridiculous.[/quote]

Well, the work wasn't that good, but yes, I was crazy about both my grandma and my mother in law. Basically, that's why I keep both articles!


----------



## jckennett

I hope this isn't the lady who designed the cover for the tabasco bottle.


Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...


----------



## peachy51

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


HAHA ... the Tabasco bottle covers are not new by any means. I had one that someone gave me at least 30 years ago. Mine was in the colors of Mexico and was two-piece -- a little poncho that covered the bottle and a sombrero hat for the top! They were quite popular back then :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51

Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...

Who are you to say her opinion stinks? And why would we cry?

We all have our opinions and everyone's opinion is just as valid as the next person's.

Just like I, personally, think the Mary Tudor sweater pattern is hideous ... but obviously some others think it is a thing of beauty. That doesn't mean that I am wrong and they are right. They are entitled to what they think just as I am entitled to what I think.

And thank God we do not all have the same opinion ... what a dull, boring world this would be! :mrgreen:


----------



## susanmos2000

peachy51 said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA ... the Tabasco bottle covers are not new by any means. I had one that someone gave me at least 30 years ago. Mine was in the colors of Mexico and was two-piece -- a little poncho that covered the bottle and a sombrero hat for the top! They were quite popular back then :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Actually that sounds pretty cute!


----------



## Norma B.

susanmos2000 said:


> HAHA ... the Tabasco bottle covers are not new by any means. I had one that someone gave me at least 30 years ago. Mine was in the colors of Mexico and was two-piece -- a little poncho that covered the bottle and a sombrero hat for the top! They were quite popular back then :mrgreen:


Actually that sounds pretty cute![/quote]

Oooohh, I have a pair of hairy kitchen trolls you might like! I could probably be coerced into parting with them for the right price. :twisted:


----------



## Tammy

I remember the crocheted doll toilet roll covers I have just started crocheting this last yr or so I might try to make some and I'd love a Bible cover mine is over 40 yrs old I got it when I was 11 on christmas that yr its falling apart tho so it needs a cover I've noticed now its cozys for everything from cell phones to coffee mugs soap cozys lots of stuff out there I can't keep up LOL


----------



## nanma esther

actually they were very cute,sombrero and sarpe, for the tosbasco sacue covers,but thry didn't stay on at our house the sauce was used up to fast,but they made lovley center peices, at a meican dinner our church had, and i think there is a place for all crafts,just to each his own, if one don't like them don't make it or buy it


----------



## susanmos2000

nan-ma said:


> actually they were very cute,sombrero and sarpe, for the tosbasco sacue covers,but thry didn't stay on at our house the sauce was used up to fast,but they made lovley center peices, at a meican dinner our church had, and i think there is a place for all crafts,just to each his own, if one don't like them don't make it or buy it


Of course to each his own, and every craft has it so-called pitfalls. I think it's easy to get a little too creative with the crochet hook as it's such a versatile craft...Knitting? My own weaknesses there are quantity (particularly quick and easy things like washcloths) and choice of materials (novelty yarns and fun furs). Laid end to end my dishcloths would reach from California to the East Coast, and adding all the funky scarves and shawls I've created over the years would make it a round trip.


----------



## peachy51

Norma B. said:


> Oooohh, I have a pair of hairy kitchen trolls you might like! I could probably be coerced into parting with them for the right price. :twisted:


LOL ... I think I'll pass on your trolls, Norma ... I parted with my tabasco cover a long time ago :mrgreen:


----------



## thegrape

No my mil still makes them.


huneebee331 said:


> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.


----------



## MelissaC

This amuses me. I agree with the post. And I think its interesting that some people feel personally offended or attacked by this, or any topic. Not everything created is in fashion, is useful, or is the preferred style for everyone. There's no need to take opinions so personally. I've seen some things on this forum that have taken my breath away and some things that I haven't liked at all. It's the wide variety of personalities and preferences that make this forum great-there's something for everyone!


----------



## ladysjk

I do lots of different needle crafts...and..I must say, I have seen some pretty awful, ugly, useless, stupid, and downright hideous patterns in all of them. Or to me they are anyway. I do love crochet doilies, tablecloths and bedspreads, in crochet thread.


----------



## smontero237

How funny this is, I was talking to my brother about this and he remembered a crochet beer can hat and a crochet beer can airplane my aunt made him. My Mom got offended we were making fun and said she used to make poodles with an empty toilet paper roll covered in crochet as the body. I wish my aunt was still alive because she came up with some doozies!


----------



## susanmos2000

Oh gosh, I'd forgotten about those crochet hats with the beer cans embedded in them. Years ago my grandmother made one for my dad...Mom was aghast, we kids laughed ourselves sick, but Dad actually liked the thing and wore it for years. Once again there's no accounting for taste...


----------



## black kitty

I have seen my share of ugly crochet projects. I think some poor combination of color afghans tops my list. I have also seen some beautiful crochet like the shawls that were just posted. It is not crochet that is the problem. It is the taste of the person doing the crochet that is the problem. That is why I am so careful when I sew, knit, quilt or crochet to plan the project well. For The scarf I just made and posted a picture of in the red heart yarn topic I spent several hours on line researching what colors are going to be popular in 2013. Then I looked at color combinations using those colors. I also have interior decorator training. I use a color wheel and color combination rules and I carefully check with the person I am making for to be sure they actually want and like what I am making. I want them to tell me up front if they don't want the project. I asked my sister what color my niece's coat is (salmon-orange) Sis also told me that said niece loves scarves. When my niece got the package with the crocheted scarf she put it on immediately and she uses it every day.


----------



## netcst

To each their own.


----------



## funkyknitter

This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom. 
Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.


----------



## Norma B.

funkyknitter said:


> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.


NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o


----------



## christine4321

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


They are gorgeous!


----------



## sandyP

Fashion is different to trends. Fashion is what you make of it yourself, trends are what everyone follows whether they like it or not. Some of those hideous items can be quite fashionable if that's what the person likes, it shows their true personality and they are not ashamed of what others will think of them. I admire that in anyone. Even if they do like the Tabasco sauce bottle cover, I personally don't, but hey it's a good conversation piece.


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

Bath accessories for covering the toilet tissue were bad enough, but aprons and other covers for dishwashing liquid *bothered* me. Bothered on a level deep lol


----------



## kiwiannie

Totally agree with you.


----------



## Whalestooth

Agreed


----------



## needlelark

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


Oh Dear...me too!!!


----------



## linda09

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


Oh wow, that dress!!! Couldn't wear it but I woyld love the skill to make it. I have never crocheted more than a granny square but aim to start learning tunisian this year - maybe the shawl would eventually doable.


----------



## leo56

I crochet when I have to, all I can say is one man's Hugo is another man's Ferrari.


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

Oh dear, I had forgotten those. Time to slam the door on that memory for both of us  :roll:


----------



## elaineadams

All the items that have been mentioned in the previous posts were past "fashion" trends amongst knitters and crocheters, and I often think that while I would not make such an item as a Tabasco bottle cover, I can see how attractive it could make the kitchen cupboard. My take on these items is that they will become stained with drips from the bottle, and then ruin the work...for a similar reason I would never make a teapot cover, but I do see some lovely patterns for these, and they sell well to the older ladies who buy at craft stalls. My personal take is each to their own, just because I wouldn't make it does not mean that it is a waste of time for someone else. I have a pattern for a knitted picture of a house, and I am hoping to knit it sometime this year...just to see what it looks like in a frame...and while it might not be something to repeat, I will at least have learned some new stitches, maybe this is why people knit/crochet what others think are a bit of a waste...


----------



## ole chook

LOL yep definately started a fun conversation.
I want one of smontero's aunts ducks roflmao


----------



## margieelisabeth

I normally enjoy reading these in the early morning hours. But I have to say, this thread made me sad to read. I have always thought of crocheters (which I am) and knitters to be some of the most friendly people there are. But some of the comments made are downright mean about projects people have done. I'm one of those who makes toilet paper covers, and tabasco jar outfits, and you know what? The people I give them to, or sell them to, get a big smile or hearty laugh. And I have such fun playing with colors and making them. I think the subject on this thread really says it all. The person wanted to start trouble and got alot of knitters ganging up with each other. We should all be glad that the crafts of knitting AND crocheting are still being done in this high tech, sit at a computer all day, facebook world . Goofy projects included.


----------



## ole chook

ahhh the 60's and 70's they were fun years.
All these items bring back lots of fond memories.
Thanks everyone for tripping me down Memory Lane



susanmos2000 said:


> Oh gosh, I'd forgotten about those crochet hats with the beer cans embedded in them. Years ago my grandmother made one for my dad...Mom was aghast, we kids laughed ourselves sick, but Dad actually liked the thing and wore it for years. Once again there's no accounting for taste...


----------



## ole chook

I am so glad to see someone is still making these and spreading the smiling and laughter .... the world is way too serious these days and could do with more smiles and laughs....keep on crocheting them :O)


margieelisabeth said:


> I normally enjoy reading these in the early morning hours. But I have to say, this thread made me sad to read. I have always thought of crocheters (which I am) and knitters to be some of the most friendly people there are. But some of the comments made are downright mean about projects people have done. I'm one of those who makes toilet paper covers, and tabasco jar outfits, and you know what? The people I give them to, or sell them to, get a big smile or hearty laugh. And I have such fun playing with colors and making them. I think the subject on this thread really says it all. The person wanted to start trouble and got alot of knitters ganging up with each other. We should all be glad that the crafts of knitting AND crocheting are still being done in this high tech, sit at a computer all day, facebook world . Goofy projects included.


----------



## Palenque1978

I agree. But, I still want to learn to crochet because of some "edges" that I would like to incorporate with my knits.


----------



## whataknitwit

Norma B. said:


> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o
Click to expand...

I must have lead a sheltered life and I'm well past 50 but never seen one of these. Often wondered why people used to have a little towel hanging on the back of the toilet door when there wasn't a washbasin in the room, were you just supposed to wipe your hands with out washing them?


----------



## Chezl

Norma B. said:


> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o
Click to expand...

That is so funny. I am 51 but I have never seen one of those things. You have now put an unwanted image in my mind. Please take it back.


----------



## Chezl

Carol V said:


> I've seen the toilet paper dolls, the wine bottle covers (a grey poodle was the most strange one,) and other kitschy household items, and while I certainly wouldn't go buying one, other than maybe at an event "for a good cause," and would consider giving it in a forced office or social club gift exchange, I hope the makers of said items enjoyed their efforts.
> 
> Hands down, the ugliest crocheted item I ever saw is an afghan crocheted by my late mother-in-law, God rest her soul. She obviously had gotten the acrylic yarn on sale at a dime store, and it contains every imaginable shade of green, regardless of whether or not they coordinate, because green is my husband's favorite color. All of this was done in single crochet, and the stripes are of random widths. Dead in the center, in very large script letters, she embroidered, in orange, the name of his college fraternity.
> 
> When we got married he proudly draped said afghan over the back of the living room couch, and we got into a couple of arguments over its placement. I finally gave up, and let it stay there. Its edges have been nibbled on by four different dogs, none of whom had the decency to just simply shred the hideous thing. And there it stays, even though we are in our fifties and he hasn't seen any of his fraternity brothers in at least twenty-five years. It clashes hideously with the urban decor, and the only time it gets moved is when I wash it, or get it out of the way of a family picture during the holidays.
> 
> I figure every home (as opposed to "decorator house") is permitted a few atrocious decorator items. Some battles just aren't worth fighting! And it has come in handy a few times when the furnace konked out in the dead of winter.
> 
> Then there is the harvest gold acrylic Aran weight cardigan crocheted completely in shell stitch by my late grandmother. The only reason I keep it is memories of her, and it, too, came in handy during the furnace dysfunction. Otherwise, I wouldn't wear it to a skunk hassle!


Could you please post a picture of the afghan? Would love to see it.


----------



## Oldhenwife

That dress is superb, much like some I used to crochet for a friend (she paid me) in the 60s and 70s. But as for a Tabasco cover - I don't even have a bottle of Tabasco!

You haven't created much of a furore though, just interest in the main.

I'd like to add that there have been (to my mind) some knitting pattern horrors and there are those for knitted toilet roll holders with a doll as well as similar tea cosies. 

Just because there are such patterns doesn't mean we have to use them. A tea cosy is important in our house but I design my own - using bits from my stash.


----------



## elsiemarley

Every different technique of creating things has a more artistic side, and a more crafty side, and probably a tacky side according to those of us who are a cut above. Who cares?? Crochet does lend it self to a wide varity of items tho' doesn't it. The important thing is that everyone feels like they have some creative outlet, even if it's not our taste. We don't all read the same books either.


----------



## flginny

I learned to crochet before I learned to knit, and though I bought crochet pattern books and even made a suit which I wore, I did not really like most crocheted items. I have much preferred the knitted products and gave up crochet decades ago.

However! Now I see gorgeous crocheted apparel! I've been attracted to pictures of sweaters and shawls and was disappointed to learn that they weren't knitted. I may take it up again, but I'll have to increase my skill to crochet the things I'd like to have.

Virginia


----------



## larlie

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


Do I think the tabasco bottle and the sweet chilli sauce bottle which are each covered with a finely crocheted cover (my mother's work) to be 'hideous'? No. They sit in front of my pantry shelves. They are beautifully executed and spiderweb fine. I am happy to have them as a reminder of my mother's handworking skills.

Why should we belittle anyone's work either of yesteryear or today? Seems tasteless to do so. I love having those little covers, just for fun and in my mother's memory.


----------



## tatesgirl

I've crocheted for most of my 80 years and have never understood WHY anyone would waste their time making a lot of crocheted items that weren't "pretty." (I only made doilies.) However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there. 

Apparently, what your creativity inspires is simply a matter of personal choice.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


----------



## Oldhenwife

nitwit04 said:


> I've crocheted for most of my 80 years and have never understood WHY anyone would waste their time making a lot of crocheted items that weren't "pretty." (I only made doilies.) However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there.


I can't understand bears either but doilies - how many does one need? I'm from the same generation as you but still don't use doilies - which is why I don't encourage my husband to tat!


----------



## cimiron

Well that gave me the grins for this morning, I am with you. Not wasting time making covers for tabasco bottles lol


----------



## triandesigns

I can see where you are coming from but as a severely disabled pensioner who loves to knit, sometimes it is painful and crocheting is so much kinder to painful joints!!! I make blankets for charity and make up my own patterns quite often. At the moment I am trying to crochet some pretend cactus!!! How's that for useless? It is fun though. By the way, I do like plastic canvas sometimes.


----------



## stephaniec

Definatly!!


----------



## sandyP

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


Ha ha ha ha ha that is so funny.


----------



## Catneil11

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


I was just about to say that yes I agree there are some hideous crochet patterns but also some hideous knitting patterns and this Mens High Fashion example is one of many. I can crochet a square if someone else starts it for me. It's quicker than knitting but I do prefer knitting. An elderly relative crochets the most beautiful table runners etc. and I have a few of them. She was in hospital recently and I suggested she have her crochet brought in to her along with some heavy, heavy hints that it was a while since she had done a crochet table mat for me. She is home from hospital now, has finished the table mat (which I got for Christmas). Sadly she has said her arms get too sore now so she might not do any more.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but if you can make so many beautiful things - even a tabasco bottle cover then I say keep on doing it. It would be boring if we all liked the same things.


----------



## Pleclerrc

I agree with you. However, I have to admit that when I crochet even a simple poncho or even a dishcloth, I have a calm, serene feeling that I don't always get from knitting. My knitting patterns are more complex and usually require more attention to detail. There's something about that "hook in the hand" creating something that is a " zen" in itself.Yes, we've all seen the bathroom crochet wonders that may not be in our taste, but someone had a good time making them. Crochet lovers unite in a special bond. I attended a craft show event where one lady's table overflowed with aphgans, scarfs, hats, doilies, doll clothes, etc. etc. etc.. and everyone oohed and aaahed while purchasing many. Treasures, YEARS in the making. The crocheter was a lovely, calm, lady who didn't have a blood pressure problem probably due to the daily practice of sitting with her crochet needle and a cup of tea. Knitting is my preferred technique with fibers, but those crocheters may have something going for them. Patricia


----------



## 3mom

Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...

GOODBYE!!!


----------



## Hudson

I love what you say! The '70s with the granny-squared-everything were not kind to crochet!


----------



## 3mom

sandyP said:


> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha that is so funny.
Click to expand...

Funny isn't the word, ridiculous is closer (but then, when you consider what they put some female sticks into....).


----------



## LBush1144

I have to agree that there are crochet projects that make me wonder why anyone would waste their time on such silly projects when they could create useful items for charity or for family or themselves.


----------



## patocenizo

I do not crochet at all but I learned the Tunisian stitch and with that you can make some lovely stores. My grandmother used to crochet and she made some absolutely beautiful tablecloths, how I wish she had made one for me but alas she has been gone for about 45 years now but in my mind I still see her crocheting away.


----------



## gmaison

I have potholders made out of the plastic rings from soda six packs...covered in crochet and woven into a circle...I use them between the glass lids from my corningware to keep them from chipping...thank you Gramma


----------



## joy249

yes, some crochet patterns are old fashioned or useless. But I checked out your Raverly account, what a beautiful dress. Your other patterns are very nice, I think I would have pay more attention in crochet classes if that was the kind of patterns that could have been crochet. I was tired of granny squares, so didn't go beyond that, so I have been knitting on and off. Your very talented keep up the good work and designs, maybe crocheting will have a big come back. Joy


----------



## hettie

You did make me laugh.It really cheered me up, on this very snowy day.


----------



## Catma4

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


OMG! I forgot about those! They have to take the prize for the worst crochet project ever. Recently a woman on this site posted a picture of the crocheted Shadow Reflections Afghan, which was a beautiful piece of work. I haven't crocheted for over 30 years but when asked she shared the pattern with me and it is definitely my next project. You can search this site and take a peek. It just might change your mind about crocheting; it did mine!


----------



## barrcrochet

I love this thread. I LOVE crochet, but seriously - crochet covered rock ?? it's clever, and people probably sell them - I just don't get it. My daughter and I share photos when we run across - what we consider - strange crochet. It's fun and harmless. 

I also make wine bottle toppers - some people love them - others can't understand the fun - doesn't bother me a bit! I've sold hundreds


----------



## medusa

You just cracked me up!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
However, the battle lines have been drawn but as an avid knitter I am in your camp! Thanks for that laugh - it was a great way to start the day!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Junelouise

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


ROFL!! I just dragged the crochet doll out of the closet, but she was made for the air freshener. My DH's aunt made it for me years ago! She also did the outfits for dolls that were gorgeous! She passed on the patterns to me and I think I sent some to one of my swap partners who did dolls. I do not crochet..even though my daughters bought me The Happy Hooker book several years ago. I think I need someone to SHOW me how to do it.

June


----------



## gmaison

nitwit04 said:


> I've crocheted for most of my 80 years and have never understood WHY anyone would waste their time making a lot of crocheted items that weren't "pretty." (I only made doilies.) However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there.
> 
> Apparently, what your creativity inspires is simply a matter of personal choice.


...and what is 'pretty' to one, is ugly to another...and vice versa....
This is all in fun ...don't ya think ??


----------



## medusa

OMG - You are cracking me up! This struck my funnybone! I am ROFL as I write this. I remember the bags but thankfully not the covers! It's too late,now this image will be embedded in our minds forever thanks! HAHAHA!!!
Take care,
Lisa
PS - I am wiping the tears from my eyes I am laughing so hard!


----------



## wjeanc

Mz Molly: so sorry you were offended by the topic. I don't think it was mean spirited as you took it but rather to point out how far the craft has come since those days of the toilet paper dolls, etc., and to point people in the direction of those wonderful new crocheted patterns.

I began with crocheting and have done my share of afghans and throw pillow covers, even slippers. In fact, crocheting actually helped with my learning to knit when I discovered the continental style of knitting.

Norma B: Maybe you could put a note with each of your grandmother's treasures to establish its age and value. I have acquired a knitted rippled afghan, probably from the 60s (the orange/brown/yellow variety) that is amazing in its workmanship and would love to have a history of it.


----------



## oleganny

I grew up thinking thread was for crochet & yarn was for knit. The crocheted items we made were lace doilies, bedspreads, irish crochet motifs for items of clothing, etc. The first really tacky yarn crochet items I saw made me laugh - I thought they were made purely as a joke. There are now very pretty crochet patterns being developed. I refer specifically to the aran crocket afghans I've seen. They really rival the appearance of the knit ones in some instances - I made one for my son in law that everyone that sees it thinks is knitted. I love knitting I love crocheting, & that being said, who am I to dictate how others spend their free time? What is pleasing to me may not be so pleasing to others, just as their choices may not please me.


----------



## Mandy's Mom

I learned to knit at age 8 and crocheted at age 9. I'm now 65. I remember some truly awful creations (different strokes for different folks) which were hot sellers at crafts fairs over the years, but one of my favorite recollections is of comedian George Gobel (sp?) complaining of receiving a crocheted telephone book cover from an elderly aunt. 

That said, I also want to say that I love this forum. I'm sorry that some people are offended by various posts. Let us all try to remember that this wonderful forum provides support and encouragement to knitters AND crocheters from all levels of expertise and tastes. Just because one person's taste does not match mine, and I may even giggle about it, I feel badly when someone is offended. Something I learned several years ago which has been a big help: "Never assume malice when someone says something that hits you wrong." Rarely is malice intended, and I am much happier with my friends and acquaintances when I give them this grace.


----------



## Suo

I have seen some really unusual crochet items over the years, especially some of the things from the 70's. But I have seen some really incredible things as well, including the fabulous crochet Elizabethan collar doillies my grandmother made and had under each and every lamp in her home. Every needlecraft has its hits and misses. Just be happy to enjoy a craft, having time and money to persue it.


----------



## Gurney

The pink freeform crochet dress is simply stunning (on a young and graceful figure). Balenciaga s/s has something similar in white costing £thousands.


----------



## SharonK1

I made some really cute covers for Tobasco bottles, complete with a sombrero and serape!!


----------



## Gerslay

SharonK1 said:


> I made some really cute covers for Tobasco bottles, complete with a sombrero and serape!!


Must see pictures!


----------



## Gurney

wjeanc - your horrified cat made me crack up. Thanks for the big laugh on this cold snowy day. Now I'll return to sewing up my latest creation, a cushion cover knit from squares in different colours DK cotton. Some might say hideous, I like.


----------



## roseknit

I agree Pearl, this is really ugly and ridiculous


----------



## lgibson

I loved reading everyone's replies! I love both knitting and crocheting! 

I learned to crochet at 11 and mostly made afghans. I tried crocheting sweaters but I never like how they turned out, so I taught myself how to knit in my 20's.

I still switch back and forth and crochet and knit quite a few afghans but have noticed recently more attractive crocheted items to wear that I might have to try.


----------



## jpfries

I agree. Why do we need to make covers for everything. Make a nice baby blanket, or scarf, or anything, but not covers for things that should not be covered.


----------



## Dlclose

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


That dress is fabulous but only a model could wear it and "pull it off".


----------



## triandesigns

I have to say that I could never get my head around knitted or crochet cup cakes and ice cream cones etc. there are all sorts of things because we are a diverse people with varying likes and dislikes. Each to their own I guess. I only make what interests me and leave the rest for others. Is that judgemental? After reading some of the more negative comments I have to wonder!


----------



## cgcharles

I think, in my case, some of the things I make could be referred to as ugly and believe me, my daughter in law lets me know, are made just to say I can. It is about trying new and different things.

This whole thread had been hilarious and I have enjoyed it. Brings back a lot of memories of the things my mother and grandmother made.


----------



## Lareene

Yes the old stuff was hard to like.
I have seen some very cute items that have come out in the last few years. All someone has to do is just look, here are a few links of some nice items to work on. 
I knit, crochet, xstitch, sew and emb. I have a love for them all. 
I thought I should help out with some new patterns that are very nice and should be seen.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/booties-toddler-goshalosh-boots

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-in-pink-baby-booties

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodile-stitch-booties-baby-sizes These are my favorite and very easy to make. they are so cute on a baby.

http://www.maggiescrochet.com/paper-moon-dolly-me-dress-set-crochet-pattern-p-1628.html#.UPlIL3ewUaQ This is a child's dress.... I will be making this for my granddaughter soon.

I love the board and all of the reply's ..... Thanks everyone for the links and information you share. Lareene


----------



## Torticollus

Anything that keeps you sane is the goal! Sometimes the process is more important than the outcome and is more beneficial for the crafter than the recipient.


----------



## cgcharles

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


That is so funny. Even made my husband say "what?".


----------



## triandesigns

I agree. I like the challenge of achieving something new. It helps to keep the brain cells active!!!


----------



## frannie di

Mz Molly don't be hurtful. The original poster said they loved to crochet and they or anyone else said anything wrong.


Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...


----------



## morningstar

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


There are hideous patterns in all the crafts...in my opinion...but it is all in the eye of the beholder. For instance I ask myself why anyone would want to crochet a cover for their liquid dish washing bottle, put a quilted fabric cover on their toaster, jazz up a kitchen towel or the TV remote. But if it appeals to some, so be it. To each his/her own.


----------



## Katsch

There are ugly crochet and ugly knits as well


----------



## gramknits

Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...

Okay, I have to agree with Mz Molly. Everyone has their own style and who are we to judge what anyone wants to make! I love to knit and crochet, and oh, by the way, I enjoy plastic canvas too. We are all individuals, not carbon copies of you. There is no need to be critical and cruel.


----------



## Dlclose

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


Oh my!!


----------



## RebeccaVM

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I was gifted with all the crocheting implements from an elderly ladies home after she passed away. In all the boxes I found a pattern for making crochet hats out of beer cans!!! My husband laughed till he cried. It was atrocious.


----------



## logicfrog1

ravely had a beautiful knitted wrap pattern called wingspan as I am new to knitting I fell in love with it and descovered to my delight after doing a search on said site was delighted to discover that it now comes in crocheted, tunisian and several other versions all free downloads


----------



## m2hvnfn

smontero237 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is not on KP, I read her what you posted and she was appalled that someone could be that mean. I think this subject is fine, in fact I am amused by it.
Click to expand...

I don't think Mzmolly was being mean at all! I happen to agree with her. It was in fact her opinion and I applaud her for stating that fact!! If anyone, IMHO, is being mean, it is all of you that don't agree with someone else's opinion and decide to bash on that person. If someone wants to crochet a cover for their tabasco bottle then so be it. If someone wants to crochet an apron for their dishsoap bottle then I say go for it. As the title says for this thread, a furor has started. Nobody should be bashing somebody else's passion. I thought this forum was for fun and discussing our crafting passion ... I may have to re-think being on here. And with that said, I am also done here. I am off to "crochet" something hideous ... just because I can!!


----------



## Shebby

I like to knit for sweaters and things to wear. But for blankets and bigger things, I like to crochet. I have seen some other crochet pattern that are just silly and a time/yarn waster. I think maybe someone was trying to come up with "creative" ways to use scrap yarn maybe??? I personally would never make a tabasco cover or any other condiment cover.


----------



## bwtyer

I crochet avidly- no offense taken on anything- different strokes for different folks- I do mess around with little crafts like that when I have just a bit of leftover yarns while I am thinking about my next big project - I am sure a lot of you do. 
I understand what you're saying- I see both crochet and knit projects on the internet and in books that make me think "what in the world are they thinking?"
But someone enjoyed doing it enough to write up instructions thinking others would enjoy and there we go - lots of things out there.


----------



## Dlclose

Have seen some lovely crocheted tops and sweaters for sale recently. Here's a cropped bolero that many people would love to wear. There are several others on this catalogue page. Take a look. They all say hand crocheted. http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Cropped-crochet-cardigan.aspx?PfId=261307&DeptId=9821&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=psSorry - type crocheted sweater in the search window on this page and you'll see more. Bought this one in lavender two years ago for Easter and get many compliments on it whenever I wear it to church.
http://www.roamans.com/clothing/French-Crochet-Sweater-by-Denim-247.aspx?PfId=190380&DeptId=9820&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps


----------



## caloughner

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I have that pattern. I don't crochet very well and don't really like to do it but saved the pattern to make it for one of my sons as a gag gift. He is a tabasco/hot sauce junkie. When I get home from FL next month I'm going to do it and give it to him for his b'day in March. Thanks for the reminder and incentive.


----------



## maisey67

I have seen such gorgeous Russian and Japanese crochet patterns. Why can't American crocheters come up with these styles instead of focusing on knick-knacky things?


jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


----------



## past

My grandmother crocheted a goose that fit over a gallon size milk carton (the old fashioned cardboard cartons. She filled the carton with sand then put the goose over it and used it to sit in front of her living room door that went to the outside to hold the door open so the spring breeze could come inside.


----------



## Shebby

....and we don't have to be so touchy about everything do we??? seriously??


----------



## jeanbess

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


I sure hope they pay him well for wearing that


----------



## susanmos2000

RebeccaVM said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gifted with all the crocheting implements from an elderly ladies home after she passed away. In all the boxes I found a pattern for making crochet hats out of beer cans!!! My husband laughed till he cried. It was atrocious.
Click to expand...

I bet anything that pattern dated from the 70s...I remember a lot of really kooky craft items from that decade: the ubiquitous
beer can hat (my own grandmother made at least one of those), the belts and vests made of pop tops, bottle cap jewelry...guess it gave people something to do with all those bits that, nowadays, get tossed into the recycling bins.


----------



## Chezl

m2hvnfn said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is not on KP, I read her what you posted and she was appalled that someone could be that mean. I think this subject is fine, in fact I am amused by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Mzmolly was being mean at all! I happen to agree with her. It was in fact her opinion and I applaud her for stating that fact!! If anyone, IMHO, is being mean, it is all of you that don't agree with someone else's opinion and decide to bash on that person. If someone wants to crochet a cover for their tabasco bottle then so be it. If someone wants to crochet an apron for their dishsoap bottle then I say go for it. As the title says for this thread, a furor has started. Nobody should be bashing somebody else's passion. I thought this forum was for fun and discussing our crafting passion ... I may have to re-think being on here. And with that said, I am also done here. I am off to "crochet" something hideous ... just because I can!!
Click to expand...

Now who is opinion bashing?


----------



## Medicgirl

I often wince at the items kind and loving grandmothers make for their unsuspecting granddaughters. Crochet seams to often a bit more behind the times with out being vintage chic. Don't know why. Guess the knitting -itch and knitty and other punk knitters are keeping the two sticks more hip. Just need some revolutionary crocheters to change the world and stomp out day glow acrylic yarns?


----------



## 1artist

wow those are pretty great. would change me to crochet if I wasn't addicted to knitting. d


----------



## 1artist

1artist said:


> wow those are pretty great. would change me to crochet if I wasn't addicted to knitting. d


----------



## LunaDragon

We maybe old but we are fun. Some times we have to imagine crazy stuff and express ourselves in the name of well it is just plain fun and funny. I have never made any thing silly as of yet, but I think I would do a pooping duck.LOL


----------



## jeanbess

This is all in fun no body is out to put any graft down we all have our favourite


----------



## judyr

WOW, you are thinking what I dare not say in public!!!!! Thank you very much for voicing my inner voice about crochet. I love to crochet afghans, but there it ends. My first love is knitting as it looks so beautiful.


----------



## barrcrochet

I once crocheted a pair of '****** tighties' for a friend on a dare - my husband said I could crochet anything...i did and he modeled them for me. Hysterical!


----------



## meann67

The worst I've seen was crocheted poop. YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING!


----------



## bonbf3

smontero237 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is not on KP, I read her what you posted and she was appalled that someone could be that mean. I think this subject is fine, in fact I am amused by it.
Click to expand...

I think MzMolly didn't intend to be mean but was reacting to items being ridiculed. Maybe the group made fun of something she liked or something her dear mother made. We have to remember that when we call something awful or make fun of it, we could be hurting someone else's feelings. Someone thought those items were cute. 
If we're going to express our opinions with great gusto, we're taking a chance on stepping on someone's toes. We can't do that and then cry "foul" when someone responds to us with the same gusto.


----------



## sheila kay

I am very new to this forum and if lots of members were like Mz Molly or should I say "Mz Nasty" then I would not be returning.

Crochet what ever you like and in what ever colour you wish, yes some patterns are awful but we still use them and hope for the best

Sheila


----------



## bonbf3

sheila kay said:


> I am very new to this forum and if lots of members were like Mz Molly or should I say "Mz Nasty" then I would not be returning.
> 
> Crochet what ever you like and in what ever colour you wish, yes some patterns are awful but we still use them and hope for the best
> 
> Sheila


I think MzMolly didn't intend to be mean but was reacting to items being ridiculed. Maybe the group made fun of something she liked or something her dear mother made. We have to remember that when we call something awful or make fun of it, we could be hurting someone else's feelings. Someone thought those items were cute. 
If we're going to express our opinions with great gusto, we're taking a chance on stepping on someone's toes. We can't do that and then cry "foul" when someone responds to us with the same gusto.
We think it's funny (and I did, too) - but it's really not funny when it's something your grandmother collected. That isn't hard to understand, is it?


----------



## m2hvnfn

bonbf3 said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is not on KP, I read her what you posted and she was appalled that someone could be that mean. I think this subject is fine, in fact I am amused by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think MzMolly didn't intend to be mean but was reacting to items being ridiculed. Maybe the group made fun of something she liked or something her dear mother made. We have to remember that when we call something awful or make fun of it, we could be hurting someone else's feelings. Someone thought those items were cute.
> If we're going to express our opinions with great gusto, we're taking a chance on stepping on someone's toes. We can't do that and then cry "foul" when someone responds to us with the same gusto.
Click to expand...

Thank You!! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

If you're noticing a bit of controversy beginning - along with hurt feelings - take note of the title of this forum. I think it was started all in fun, but we have to shift gears if people's feelings are hurt.

I know some disagree and think others are just too sensitive. Nevertheless, I don't feel comfortable with it when it happens.


----------



## brynmawr

So what are the popular 2013 colors. I always think I am on the cutting edge until my daughter tells me different. LOL



black kitty said:


> I have seen my share of ugly crochet projects. I think some poor combination of color afghans tops my list. I have also seen some beautiful crochet like the shawls that were just posted. It is not crochet that is the problem. It is the taste of the person doing the crochet that is the problem. That is why I am so careful when I sew, knit, quilt or crochet to plan the project well. For The scarf I just made and posted a picture of in the red heart yarn topic I spent several hours on line researching what colors are going to be popular in 2013. Then I looked at color combinations using those colors. I also have interior decorator training. I use a color wheel and color combination rules and I carefully check with the person I am making for to be sure they actually want and like what I am making. I want them to tell me up front if they don't want the project. I asked my sister what color my niece's coat is (salmon-orange) Sis also told me that said niece loves scarves. When my niece got the package with the crocheted scarf she put it on immediately and she uses it every day.


----------



## susanmos2000

meann67 said:


> The worst I've seen was crocheted poop. YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING!


What about a knitted set of male genitalia? God's truth I saw a pattern for that on Ravlery, couldn't believe anyone would post such a thing.


----------



## DLB

It is not just crochet, I have seen some knitting patterns that I wonder if anyone has a brain. Some of them even on Ravelry. Personally, I am glad we are not all alike, and don't like the same kind of things. I am sure someone would say "what is she thinking, too many shawls."


----------



## LilgirlCA

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


Excuse me but I have a crocheted TP cover (simple, no doll) and use it constantly. There is no place to store the extra roll in my little room with the toilet and my husband is allergic to replacing the empty roll.

Why is the crocheted cover worse than the roll of paper sitting there on the window sill waiting to be used!


----------



## hgayle

frannie di said:


> Mz Molly don't be hurtful. The original poster said they loved to crochet and they or anyone else said anything wrong.
> 
> 
> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I agree with you Frannie.

I am a knitter but do want to learn to crochet. I've seen what I consider ugly patterns in both crafts. As someone else said, I don't understand taking time to make something unless its something on the practical side. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## mac.worrall

I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.[/quote]

Nasty!
I agree with JCKennett
Lots of people sell-or try to sell -horrendous crochet objects which should end up as landfill,in my opinion.


----------



## Onecricket

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


I plan to acquire one of those and sneak it into my friend's bathroom in his new house as a joke. He has very good taste and is upset enough by the old-fashioned colors and tiles in the bathroom.


----------



## nitrpat

All I can say is....to each his/her own! Bless all of us who have any talent whatsoever! I'm sure you've heard the expression "What is one man's junk is another man's treasure." Enjoy what you do and forget about others' negative comments.


----------



## LilgirlCA

susanmos2000 said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA ... the Tabasco bottle covers are not new by any means. I had one that someone gave me at least 30 years ago. Mine was in the colors of Mexico and was two-piece -- a little poncho that covered the bottle and a sombrero hat for the top! They were quite popular back then :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that sounds pretty cute!
Click to expand...

I can imagine this sitting on a window sill in a kitchen - over an empty bottle


----------



## MacRae

LOL.... you are to funny! I must tell you have the most beautiful bedspread my Grandmother crocheted for me. I so appreciate the work, but couldn't crochet if my life depended on it. As far as the Tabasco bottle, I'm right along with ya.


----------



## Teatime4granny

Iv'e just read the first page, and I was intreigued, My SIL told me once that he loved the things I make, because they are usefull. I strive for usefullness in my projects. DD crochet me a nice bag, she lined it, put a handel on it to go around my wrist. It is to hold a ball of yarn so I can take my projects with me and keep the ball of yarn from going all over the place. I love it......


----------



## MAS

WOW... at this reading 9 pages of comment !!! 
I love to crochet as well as knit and I have numerous
lace type doilies and filet crocet as well all over the house. I can see it all at a jumble sale when I am gone. lol I am guilty of trying the toilet paper covers and some cute stuffed toys. What makes one happy at the end of the project is what is all about. Many crochet things as well as knit in the "to do" list in my basket.


----------



## supergirl6116

Those are both very wonderful patterns, but I think the shawl in the light pink is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ChrisCre8s

I just bought the Crochet Noro book and I love many of the designs in it. here needs to be more modern designs done for crochet. This book is a start in the right direction!


----------



## MrsC

I have seen some really yuck things in crochet patterns. I shamefacedly admit, I made a crocheted hamburger with lettuce, tomato, cheese and beef-total size about a foot in diameter and nearly as tall-back when I first started to crochet. Today I am working on a pair of crocheted socks.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

I prefer knitted work to most crochet items, although I've seen some lovely crochet work too. Needlework allows each crafter to create what he or she finds lovely. One size doesn't fit all. But if everybody wes the same what fun would it be to meet new people when we could just look in a mirror? Vive la difference.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

I prefer knitted work to most crochet items, although I've seen some lovely crochet work too. Needlework allows each crafter to create what he or she finds lovely. One size doesn't fit all. But if everybody was the same what fun would it be to meet new people when we could just look in a mirror? Vive la difference.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

Sorry about the double post. I thought if I clicked Back soon after I posted I could correct a typo. It worked for me in the past.


----------



## momskii

MelissaC said:


> This amuses me. I agree with the post. And I think its interesting that some people feel personally offended or attacked by this, or any topic. Not everything created is in fashion, is useful, or is the preferred style for everyone. There's no need to take opinions so personally. I've seen some things on this forum that have taken my breath away and some things that I haven't liked at all. It's the wide variety of personalities and preferences that make this forum great-there's something for everyone!


I heartily agree. What a boring place this would be if we all liked the same thing. If we all wanted the tabasco covers, I couldn't crochet fast enough. Did you see where some people want to decorate trees in the parks with knit and crochet blocks?


----------



## sharon.quinn824

Good day to all!I taught myself to crochet with a little help from others. I am not that good at it, but those patterns are inspiring.What beautiful patterns. As for the quirky things, needlework should be fun to the individual. I say do your own thing.


----------



## Kathie

I remember replying to a topic like this about useless knitted objects and people were so insulted by the answers so I think I'll leave this topic alone and just enjoy the opinions of others. Isn't it nice we have so many things to choose from when we want to make things. I'm not sure why we can't just enjoy the diversity.


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Good lord- I cannot believe the "hurt feelings and anger" over a gently funny commentary. Life too short to get this upset over some e-mails! Check out the starving kids or people dying of cancer and send your anger and energy that way where it might be useful. 
I love the memories that this thread has brought up for everyone. I am in my 50's and had not heard of a lot of the items mentioned, like the crocheted bathroom thingy- but this shares information and a history for those of us who didn't have the "pleasure ". LOL!!!


----------



## laineyp

I have enjoyed this discussion so much! Once you lot get going there's no stopping you! You've even drawn me in and that takes some doing. With some of the discussion centering on past fads and designs I thought I would share a book that my d.i.l. Gave me for Xmas. ''Vintage Crochet for your Home', by Coats &Clark, has patterns for the most gorgeous items ranging from the dreaded! dishcloths to amazing Afghans based on items from 1920-1959. If you are stuck on the basics and wondering where to go this will show you what is possible. It also disproves any notion that this era only produced the much maligned tollet roll holder and egg cosy etc.(not that there's anything wrong with them I hasten to add). It also demonstrates that even the most simple of items can be a piece of art. Happy crocheting and knitting everyone! From a snowy Cardiff. Schools out!


----------



## Bobglory

Oh my god yes! Okay, this is REALLY bad ... Ever notice how most of the time it's young children they show wearing those awful creations? I do think it's because once the kids get old enough to know gaudy from nice there is no way in hell they would put on, let alone be photographed wearing, that stuff.


----------



## Strickliese

Wow, you did open a can of worms. 10 pages of comments. That being said, I love to crochet. It is the first thing I learnt. Yes, some of the patterns are strange - but there are also some amazing patterns. Those 2 links listed in one of the comments show some great stuff.


----------



## laineyp

Here's a picture of one of the Afghans from the book. Isn't it beautiful!


----------



## krankymax

I love the tabasco sauce man pattern, i think he's adorable.


----------



## artsyist

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I am amazed at the creativity behind the items mentioned. Someone at sometime felt the need to express her(him)self-that need should be honored even if, to our way of thinking, the created item is horrible. The need was fulfilled and the creator could move on. We are left to wonder in amusement, sharing a good laugh at ourselves as beings who try to make the world a more beautiful,comfortable place. I remember cuddling under a multicolored afghan that my Grandmother made. I don't know what happened to that afghan but I loved it because Grandma made it. The things we make are made with love to be shared with those we love. 

OK, I have to admit it, I am still rolling with laughter. I still want to learn to crochet.


----------



## rosespun

HA!! Tabasco cover!! I feel the same way about knitted or crocheted sweaters for dogs. But, I also agree make what you like.


----------



## laineyp

Even dishcloths can be beautiful!


----------



## peanutpatty

My cousin gave me the tabasco bottle cover. It is somewhere in the house, but NOT on the bottle. I don't want to throw it out because she gave it to me, but right now I have no idea where it is (and don't care).
She gave me a poopy duck as well. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## susanmos2000

Kathie said:


> I remember replying to a topic like this about useless knitted objects and people were so insulted by the answers so I think I'll leave this topic alone and just enjoy the opinions of others. Isn't it nice we have so many things to choose from when we want to make things. I'm not sure why we can't just enjoy the diversity.


What was the title on the thread? I'm a knitter and I wouldn't be offended in the least--I think it's a funny subject.


----------



## dijewe

I just recently started crocheting again ( I am a knitter) when I saw the Babette afghan at a friend's house. I just had to have one for myself. Even ordered that expensive Koigu yarn to make it.

Having ones creativity judged harshly is a good thing IMO. It forces you to improve and learn new skills to make it look better. However, personally I draw the line at knitted/crocheted home decorations in general - just isn't my style even though I have strongly considered crochet chair covers as a cheap alternative to changing my couch. 

Toilet roll holders are IMO a nightmare no matter how 'beautiful ' they are. Imagine how bacteria infested they are!?!


----------



## gsbyrge

Crochet is like any other creative art - it can produce things of amazing beauty, and things that make you want to run away screaming. I love some of the fun little things I see, but I'm with you - if I have time to crochet fake toilet paper or a tabasco bottle cover, I have more problems than just crocheting strange items!


----------



## riggy

I agree, I love to crochet but some of things suggested are ridiculous . Mind you if you do tatting you should look at some of those suggestions!


----------



## MacRae

funkyknitter said:


> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.


I want to thank every last one of your for bringing such laughter to my morning coffee. I've laughed so hard that I can't see for the tears and I remember every one of those (shall I say "unique" crocheted items) I would share that I have some of the most beautiful pillow cases with crochets edges and my daughter crocheted a very stylish afghan for me. Both are terrific. Life and our work is not to be taken to serious!


----------



## bobctwn65

how bout this ugly looking thing


----------



## ultrahiggs

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


 You are soooooooooooo on my wavelength -

 :thumbup:


----------



## margieelisabeth

gsbyrge said:


> Crochet is like any other creative art - it can produce things of amazing beauty, and things that make you want to run away screaming. I love some of the fun little things I see, but I'm with you - if I have time to crochet fake toilet paper or a tabasco bottle cover, I have more problems than just crocheting strange items!


I don't have any problems. I'm efficient with my time because I know that 'me' time is just as important as anything else that needs to be done. And its a toilet paper cover, NOT the paper itself. (Have had emergencys I've used yarn for but thank goodness never 'that' desperate!)


----------



## riggy

Some of those patterns are gorgeous if only I was 40 years younger and three sizes smaller, but I can dream


----------



## joanne12986

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


Pearl ... You beat me. ... I was just about to post this very picture. Omg ... He looks like a cartoon character!


----------



## mhird

Of course there are some nasty crochet patterns - I've seen quite a few. But sinceI grew up in the 60's, I've seen some pretty bad knitting patterns too!


----------



## .79315

I have read it all today and I wish to add a simple theory of my own. You see, one by one as I post the crochet patterns for the retro atrocities you all refer to, my Blog explodes with a new found fury as thousands of visitors come to reclaim Grandmas favorite patterns I will be 70 years old tomorrow and the patterns I post are from memory, so I have not lost my sanity as of yet. One persons trash is another's treasure. Today is a throw-a-way lifestyle but I believe the way to fly into the future is to keep ones foot firmly anchored in the values of the past. Thank you.


----------



## ultrahiggs

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I KNOW, I KNOW one thing that probably hasnt reached the crochet patterns - a crocheted condom cover - just think of the colours you could use


----------



## ultrahiggs

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


HA HA HA - oOOOOOOOOH i SO LOVE THIS THREAD

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

LilgirlCA said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but I have a crocheted TP cover (simple, no doll) and use it constantly. There is no place to store the extra roll in my little room with the toilet and my husband is allergic to replacing the empty roll.
> 
> Why is the crocheted cover worse than the roll of paper sitting there on the window sill waiting to be used!
Click to expand...

Good point!


----------



## bobctwn65

those pictures of men in London were so funny I got tears rolling down my cheeks from laughing so hard....and I agree have seen(and made) both crochet and knitting awful things...but my opinion is it it very silly to get upset of anothers opinion...


----------



## kim82352

I've been crocheting since the 70's and the problem was that no really fashionable patterns for clothing have been available in crochet until maybe the last few years. Ravelry has some beautiful patterns for crocheted sweaters. The magazine Interweave Crochet has great, modern patterns for clothing. Your LYS may stock it or the bookstore.


----------



## kathiebee

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I actually had one! I didn't make it, but the bottle had a serape and a sombrero. Alas, it went to the garage sale!


----------



## artsyist

Hey! Watch it about the dog sweaters! You haven't seen anything until you've seen my English bulldog in her pink, ribbed, turtlenecked sweater. She feels quite proud of herself but she only gets to wear it when temps get below 20 degrees. That's because her mom is laughing so hard, it becomes difficult to walk out the door. Fortunately, we don't have neighbors who can make visual contact.


----------



## kim82352

I think a little kid wquld love this colorful crocheted buddy!


----------



## artsyist

Hey! Watch it about the dog sweaters! You haven't seen anything until you've seen my English bulldog in her pink, ribbed, turtlenecked sweater. She feels quite proud of herself but she only gets to wear it when temps get below 20 degrees. That's because her mom is laughing so hard, it becomes difficult to walk out the door. Fortunately, we don't have neighbors who can make visual contact.


----------



## joanne12986

SharonK1 said:


> I made some really cute covers for Tobasco bottles, complete with a sombrero and serape!!


I have never seen one. Can someone post a picture?


----------



## tielma

I will risk being ostracized from KP by saying that I once had a crocheted Tabasco bottle cover in the form of a Mexican man taking a siesta. Can't recall if I made it or acquired it some other way. But we used it on the table and it made everyone smile.


----------



## JSDesign

Crochet!!!!! Many years ago I visited a friend, travelling by bus, not car. Anyway there was a lot of waiting around for the bus home and a craft shop was nearby. Seeing a pattern displayed in the window I bought it, hastily, as the "home" bus had arrived. Only later did I discover that it was a crochet cardigan not knitted lace. The next task was to learn, right from the beginning, how to crochet, starting by making a chain. I pride myself that I have learnt to crochet, with the help of a craft encyclopedia, and the cardi was made. From there, I have now learnt the basics of Tunisian crochet. I find that my crochet items seem to hold their shape better, and often finish a hand knitted garment with crochet.
JuliaJSDesigns - Peterborough UK.


----------



## denisejh

jckennett-I am not a big fan of crochet-just my personal preference. However, with that said, I must say when our own KP member, HandyFamily posts a picture of her latest crochet creation, it usually takes my breath away. Her work and designs are stunning, to say the least. Other members who crochet have also post some beautiful and adorable things. If I had their crochet and design talent, I'd probably be doing lots more crochet!! Denise


----------



## judy33873

In 2010 I spent several difficult months in a nursing home, too sick to even crochet. When I started feeling better, I met another resident who was just learning to crochet. She generously shared an extra hook and some spare yarn and I began crocheting. Physical therapy benefit aside, crocheting also helped me feel useful again. So when my dear friend commented that the one thing that was lacking in the nursing home food was her favorite hot sauce, I remembered seeing a pattern. ..She LOVED her tabasco sauce bottle clad in crocheted serape and sombrero. A nurse and 2 cnas ordered them as well. Art? No. But if my work can bring a smile to someone's face, it's worth doing. Even if it's only a cover for a bottle of hot sauce.


----------



## Kathie

susanmos2000 said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember replying to a topic like this about useless knitted objects and people were so insulted by the answers so I think I'll leave this topic alone and just enjoy the opinions of others. Isn't it nice we have so many things to choose from when we want to make things. I'm not sure why we can't just enjoy the diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the title on the thread? I'm a knitter and I wouldn't be offended in the least--I think it's a funny subject.
Click to expand...

It was so long ago I don't remember.


----------



## margieelisabeth

This isn't one of mine, but its from a pattern I use.


----------



## denisejh

Tielma-No one should be ostrasized for their choice of project. I have a friend who had and used a crocheted TobascoSauce cover for years. It was a chili pepper and it made me giggle everytime I saw it. Her kitchen was decorated in a Southwestern theme and the cover fit in perfectly. Denise


----------



## ursulamajor

I crochet a lot, and it certainly is a challenge to weed out the frilly baby dresses and TP roll covers. But there are good patterns out there. Still, I'm glad I also knit, as some things simply don't do well in crochet as it often is too thick and doesn't drape as much unless it's open and lacy. Amigurumi, for me, is way more fun in crochet.


----------



## Candy

I am like you, some things on this forum take my breath away and mouth drop open, but i go with the flow each their own, and say oh cant wait to see every one reaction to this one and sure enough somebody has to make statement to offend someone, not worth it to me and if I make a statement that a post offend me or whatever, that would just add fuel to the fire, so my thought is if it offends you just delete it, its your opnion and like every one elses sayes each to their own. I just read the post and laugh at the remarks that are made, that dont amount to anything


MelissaC said:


> This amuses me. I agree with the post. And I think its interesting that some people feel personally offended or attacked by this, or any topic. Not everything created is in fashion, is useful, or is the preferred style for everyone. There's no need to take opinions so personally. I've seen some things on this forum that have taken my breath away and some things that I haven't liked at all. It's the wide variety of personalities and preferences that make this forum great-there's something for everyone!


----------



## Janeway

SharonK1 said:


> I made some really cute covers for Tobasco bottles, complete with a sombrero and serape!!


Do you still have those patterns? I would love them. Thanks in advance but don't send them in Word as this computer somehow has lost it. Janeway


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Lol now i wished i could crochet  I would make all those funky things and more


----------



## Mz Molly

I was taught for every negative thing you say you must say 10 positive to reverse the negativity so here goes.
1 you are entitled to your opinion
2 I am sorry please forgive me
3 I love knitters and crocheters alike
4 I love the pictures posted here on the website
5 I love the creative ideas on how to use things we need without spending big bucks
6 I have learned new talents like how to make a world map
7 I crochet and have learned how to knit two prayer shawls
8 I love hearing about the "Ministry" programs going on and wish with all my heart I could knit/crochet well enough to take part
9 My goal is to someday take part in a granny square swap
10 My girlfriend who taught me how to knit is making me one of the bikini wash cloths


----------



## Scoot915

Well you certainly started a furor didn't you! lol

In my opinion, this topic was created in fun, not to offend anyone.
I understand how if someone makes and loves some of the items mentioned they would feel hurt we are poking fun, but there is no need to get nasty about this. There are far more serious things in the world to get upset over.

There are ugly and beautiful patterns in every craft...and everyone will have their own opinion as to what is ugly and what is beautiful. To each his/her own.


with that said... 
I can remember my girlfriend and her two sisters opening a Christmas present from their dear Aunt. All three of them lovingly put the (rather ugly) crocheted hats on their heads and tying the bow under their chins...only to have the Aunt explain they were slippers and not hats! whoopsie lol

I remember the hot water/douche bag hanging on the door, but thankfully not the cover. Oh my...that one really made me laugh!

To the person who commented on the condom covers....there IS a pattern!!! lol It may be knitted not crocheted, but it was called a "condom critter" and looked like a little owl with a pocket you put the condom in.
And there is a pattern for a "willy warmer", again it may be knitted not crocheted. Made in the shape of male genitalia to keep those parts warm in cold weather lol


----------



## Ronie

I love crochet! I think its beautiful and lacy. I am not a fan of the plain simple crochet stitchs that we would use for a sweater or jacket I prefer a knitted fabric there but I do like those stitches in afgans for a nice dense thick throw for those extra chilly nights. 
I never prefer knit or crochet over the other I love them both. I read so many posts here and I feel fortunate that I am capable of doing both crafts. I have so many crochet patterns printed off and just waiting to be made, but nothing like the links Dee linked too.. I think that freeform dress is amazing. I personally wouldn't be caught dead in it.. but the whole movement of the fabric is so beautiful I could see that on a dresser, table, as cafe curtains, so many different applications.. and the shawl was stunning.. I'm not that good at it.. Now that I have found sites like these on the internet I will have to improve my crochet skills too.. I'm just having so much fun with knitting I leave little time for much more..


----------



## denisejh

So much interest in the hot sauce bottle covers. Do a Google/Yahoo search as free knit and crochet patterns for hot sauce bottle covers. You'll get sites up to look at. I just might check them out to see if any of the crochet patterns are easy enough for me to follow. A bottle of hot sauce and a cover would make a cute and inexpensive gift for a hot sauce lover! Denise


----------



## Ann DeGray

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


What? Is there a matching ketchup bottle cover and a mustard cozy?


----------



## Gundi2

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


Every body crochets what they like, who are we to judge? I did crochet this Toilet paper dolls and sold many at Craft shows. .Well, I think I make me a new one, still got the Pattern


----------



## joanne12986

margieelisabeth said:


> This isn't one of mine, but its from a pattern I use.


Thank you. It's cute. I remember a bottle of nail polish with a poodle cover on it. I loved it because my daddy bought it home from a coworker's wife. Wish I still had it. It was a very sweet memory of my beloved daddy and my childhood.


----------



## joanne12986

ursulamajor said:


> I crochet a lot, and it certainly is a challenge to weed out the frilly baby dresses and TP roll covers. But there are good patterns out there. Still, I'm glad I also knit, as some things simply don't do well in crochet as it often is too thick and doesn't drape as much unless it's open and lacy. Amigurumi, for me, is way more fun in crochet.


Beautiful!


----------



## Janeway

Well, I have read every bit of wordage on this thread and those of you who think "old" fashioned is bad--just wait a few years and today's fashion will be "old" fashioned!

When I'm lonesome for my mother, I go to the crochet afghan of many colors and put it up to my face and KNOW that she used her lovely hands to crochet this item. It makes me feel at peace to touch something she took the time to make.

For all others, goodbye if you don't enjoy something someone made years ago--maybe in a few years the receiver of something you "made" will be laughed at as you are laughing at your ancestors handiwork! Shame on you! 

You need to take a "step" back a look at really who you are in this life as a person who makes fun of other people who took the time to make an item for someone else. Are you this critical of everything/everyone around you who enjoy different things than what you enjoy?

Get a life!

Since I have a terminal illness, I have told my children to cover me when I'm gone with the same afghan my dear beloved mother made. My body will be buried next to my mother with my father on the other side.


----------



## MaidInBedlam

First of all, no tobasco bottle covers for me. I am knitting a blanket right now and will be very glad when it's done. From now on, I'll be crocheting because knitting hurts my arthritic hands too much. And after the blanket is done I'm planning to do some embroidery and sewing because I need some new blouses. I'll have to alternate that with making a granny square afghan for a new baby in the family.


----------



## Ronie

Lareene said:


> Yes the old stuff was hard to like.
> I have seen some very cute items that have come out in the last few years. All someone has to do is just look, here are a few links of some nice items to work on.
> I knit, crochet, xstitch, sew and emb. I have a love for them all.
> I thought I should help out with some new patterns that are very nice and should be seen.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/booties-toddler-goshalosh-boots
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-in-pink-baby-booties
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodile-stitch-booties-baby-sizes These are my favorite and very easy to make. they are so cute on a baby.
> 
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/paper-moon-dolly-me-dress-set-crochet-pattern-p-1628.html#.UPlIL3ewUaQ This is a child's dress.... I will be making this for my granddaughter soon.
> 
> I love the board and all of the reply's ..... Thanks everyone for the links and information you share. Lareene


Well each one of those was cuter than the next.. all just adorable.. I would love to make the doll and little girl outfit.. just as of now I don't have a little girl to crochet for.. If I start doing this for my friends children or grand children it would never end.. and those booties.. all of them adorable.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Couldn't agree more!! There are so many hideous, out-dated crochet patterns floating around. I found a site for beautiful children's clothes and appliques. This designer has a real eye for color and her designs have inspired me to be even more creative.

http://vendulkam.blogspot.com/p/about-me.html


----------



## Hilda

This has brought back memories. Somewhere I have a bag made of Olympia beer cans and red yarn. I am also guilty of having made poodle wine bottle covers. I don't regret any of it. I mostly knit but like to crochet items that have to "fit" like Kindle covers. It is fun to make fun items.


----------



## tipzea

Back in those days, the things were in style---we didn't know any different, lol. There are some beautiful afghans, etc in crochet.


----------



## Carlyta

I agree.


----------



## LunaDragon

Omg, I have to do a jelly fish. My sister wants one so bad. She is 42 so no I do not think it is outlandish. I love it.


----------



## John's old lady

My grandmother (Nana) crocheted constantly, at least when she wasn't doing ceramics, making jewelry, or painting. She made afghans for everyone-your color choice if you bought the yarn. I am lucky to have 9 of hers in my house-ones that had belonged to my parents and late brother; some made for me, and some discarded by indifferent great-grandchildren. They are beautiful to me; simple patterns and colors and timeless decorations. She also made berets, scarfs, ponchos, antimacassars, edgings for handkerchiefs, and doll dresses. I have many of these, too. I don't recall her ever making an item you wouldn't want. Every piece is a memory.


----------



## smontero237

gmaison said:


> nitwit04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've crocheted for most of my 80 years and have never understood WHY anyone would waste their time making a lot of crocheted items that weren't "pretty." (I only made doilies.) However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there.
> 
> Apparently, what your creativity inspires is simply a matter of personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and what is 'pretty' to one, is ugly to another...and vice versa....
> This is all in fun ...don't ya think ??
Click to expand...

Agreed!!! I am reading (and enjoying) this thread but I am appalled at how people are saying basically what you do is stupid and in bad taste but what I do is wonderful. I have seen knitted things I didn't quite get. That blue burrito sweater being one. If you want to knit candy or cupcakes, more power to you! If I want to crochet ducks that poop jelly beans, good for me.

I have had such a good time with this topic. I have shared with my brothers and sisters. They remember things I have forgotten. Most of the horrible things were made by my aunt who I loved very much and I would give anything if she was here to make me more silly things.

Lighten up, people, this isn't important in the bigger picture. But it can be fun!


----------



## sewbee42

This is funny, and anybody who cannot see the humor needs to stay away!
I love crochet, but don't waste my time on food items, soap dispenser covers, etc. I have made an occasional toilet paper cover to go along with a fad, an angry bird, a sock monkey, and a pig. I will admit to crocheting a TAMPON for my granddaughter just to see everybody laugh. We all went around twirling it on the string. 
To each our own, just enjoy your craft whatever it may be!


----------



## smontero237

RebeccaVM said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?[/quot
> 
> I was gifted with all the crocheting implements from an elderly ladies home after she passed away. In all the boxes I found a pattern for making crochet hats out of beer cans!!! My husband laughed till he cried. It was atrocious.
> 
> 
> 
> My brother had one and he wore it! My aunt died about 20 years ago so he wasn't even 30 yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mercygirl76

I'm so sorry you were offended. I didn't take this thread that way, but as a humorous, nostalgic walk down memory lane. Most of us are "guilty" of making something that, although made with love and care at the time doesn't quite stand the test of time. Or we have made something that didn't quite gel the way that we would hope. But it is ok. We all created something, we all put a little bit of our hearts in the making of it. We brought a little joy, laughter and humor to someone else's life as well as some enjoyment in the making of it into our own lives. I don't think that talking about it here is in any way mean-spirited. Many people are reminiscing about articles received and remembering the giver, with warmth and laughter.


----------



## Bonnniemay

Someone piss in your corn flakes this morning?


----------



## zoesaunt

I agree with you Miz Molly. This kind of nostalgia is fun! Who among us has not fallen into something that really wasn't in the best of taste. Remember Cleopatra eyes? Anybody with amazing Elizabeth Taylor eyes could carry it off. The rest of us just looked like demented raccoons! But it was fun and we all wanted to try it. So those of us without good taste lapses can throw the first stone. I cannot. But I enjoy nostalgia even when the joke is on me. You're in serious ego trouble if you can't laugh at yourself! Hush up, you guys. The rest of us are having fun.


----------



## Dancer13

My mom was an expert crocheter. But, she stayed with bedspreads and tablecloths. I still have one of eaxh that I treasure. When I make baby outfits, that's when I crochet. But, otherwise, I knit.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Mz Molly said:


> I was taught for every negative thing you say you must say 10 positive to reverse the negativity so here goes.
> 1 you are entitled to your opinion
> 2 I am sorry please forgive me
> 3 I love knitters and crocheters alike
> 4 I love the pictures posted here on the website
> 5 I love the creative ideas on how to use things we need without spending big bucks
> 6 I have learned new talents like how to make a world map
> 7 I crochet and have learned how to knit two prayer shawls
> 8 I love hearing about the "Ministry" programs going on and wish with all my heart I could knit/crochet well enough to take part
> 9 My goal is to someday take part in a granny square swap
> 10 My girlfriend who taught me how to knit is making me one of the bikini wash cloths


Good for you! You know what I hate? It has nothing to do with knit or crochet.) I hate the "pseudo" apologies people make these days. "I'm sorry *if* anyone was offended" isn't really an apology with that "if" in there, is it? We hear politicians and others who have said something they know darn well was offensive but they throw that little word "if" into the apology.

Okay. I think your 10 positive statements are great. Now let's get on with our needles and hooks!


----------



## Parrishththgt

You may be a little harsh but a lot of stupid patterns are created in both crochet and knit......that certainly doesn't mean we need to make them.  At one point I was crocheting practically EVERYTHING......mostly with theads not yarn. I crocheted a beautiful (I thought) shower curtain. Well my best friend said I was getting too carried away and if I covered the butter dish she was going to have me committed!


----------



## valmac

jckennett said:


> I hope this isn't the lady who designed the cover for the tabasco bottle.
> 
> 
> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, I don't think so, that person had a sense of humour, don't you think???


----------



## fontmomma

They also appear in sewing. I bought a pattern to make a cover for my sewing machine and guess what? It said I needed fleece for a lning. Do I need to keep my sewing machine warn?
It might catch a cold come to think of it.


----------



## Parrishththgt

Bonnniemay said:


> Someone piss in your corn flakes this morning?


Touche !


----------



## nitchik

funkyknitter said:


> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.


ROTFL! I _needed that laugh!
And I will never forget this!


----------



## AuntKnitty

I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to crochet love! Pretty gorgeous pieces!

Here's one of my favorite crochet blogs. It's in Portugese, but Google Chrome will translate. There is some knitting here too.

http://tecendo-arte.blogspot.com/

Gorgeous and amazing...


__
https://flic.kr/p/6953412314

Scarf/shawlette...

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/loken

Beautiful!

http://make-handmade.com/2011/08/22/an-interesting-model-of-sweaters-free-crochet-patterns/

And if you like, you can go look at my board on Pinterest.

http://pinterest.com/theartfuldiva/crochet-love/

And yes, I did create some pretty heinous crochet pieces in the 70's!


----------



## Ann DeGray

Scoot915 said:


> Well you certainly started a furor didn't you! lol
> 
> In my opinion, this topic was created in fun, not to offend anyone.
> I understand how if someone makes and loves some of the items mentioned they would feel hurt we are poking fun, but there is no need to get nasty about this. There are far more serious things in the world to get upset over.
> 
> There are ugly and beautiful patterns in every craft...and everyone will have their own opinion as to what is ugly and what is beautiful. To each his/her own.
> 
> with that said...
> I can remember my girlfriend and her two sisters opening a Christmas present from their dear Aunt. All three of them lovingly put the (rather ugly) crocheted hats on their heads and tying the bow under their chins...only to have the Aunt explain they were slippers and not hats! whoopsie lol
> 
> I remember the hot water/douche bag hanging on the door, but thankfully not the cover. Oh my...that one really made me laugh!
> 
> To the person who commented on the condom covers....there IS a pattern!!! lol It may be knitted not crocheted, but it was called a "condom critter" and looked like a little owl with a pocket you put the condom in.
> And there is a pattern for a "willy warmer", again it may be knitted not crocheted. Made in the shape of male genitalia to keep those parts warm in cold weather lol


Oh yes, the willy warmer! There were several patterns for those. And ball bags, too, I believe. One might think they were for golf balls but one would be wrong to think that!


----------



## peanutpatty

I did a stupid one time. Crocheted a green loopy hat for my mother. she used it as a tea cozy.


----------



## valmac

MelissaC said:


> This amuses me. I agree with the post. And I think its interesting that some people feel personally offended or attacked by this, or any topic. Not everything created is in fashion, is useful, or is the preferred style for everyone. There's no need to take opinions so personally. I've seen some things on this forum that have taken my breath away and some things that I haven't liked at all. It's the wide variety of personalities and preferences that make this forum great-there's something for everyone!


You are so right, Melissa! This one is a hoot tho' hard to take offence over a sauce bottle cover, but .........


----------



## zoesaunt

URSALA!!! Can I please please have the pattern for those jellyfish? Pretty please?


----------



## Milliest

I love the dress. If it was long, it could be a wedding dress.

There were some lovely patterns in the 1970's as well as awful ones. I crocheted a dress in a maroon colour. It had a fan shaped hem. I also crocheted a black mohair dress. I couldn't wear them now obviously. I still have a mauve mohair crocheted shawl and a jacket with kimono sleeves that I haven't yet managed to throw away. The yarn was Patons Kismet, a fine mohair type yarn but easy care. It lasted for years.

I kept clear of the ugly squares in garish colours that were usually made into blankets or gilets.


----------



## valmac

Norma B. said:


> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o
Click to expand...

LOL now THAT item probably benefited from a crocheted cover!!


----------



## taborhills

QUOTING --

"I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,."

This has got to be a parody! I love this topic today, and am remembering some of the stuff my mother-in-law bought -- actually paid for -- at church bazaars. The duck that pooped jelly beans, the dolls for the toilet paper rolls, and such. But then I remember someone asking about how to knit a cover for a *wine box*!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam

PearalofGreatPrice, thanks for the picture of the "Blue Burrito" guy. This is a good reminder that there are some truly wierd things to make.


----------



## Ann DeGray

I can only crochet an edging around a knit garment. I have seen crocheted baby things that looked like something that should be under a potted geranium....and I've seen some exquisite crocheted baby things that were so lovely they took my breath away. 

And ditto, ditto, for knitted things. 

Crocheting and knitting keeps us off the streets, keeps our minds and fingers busy and makes us happy. Isn't that what's important?


----------



## Mollie

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I agree with you about having seen some really ugly crocheted items over the years. However, I would love to be a good enough crocheter to complete the Irish Crocheted Shawl and Everyday Elegance Cardigan, both free patterns on the Lion Brand Website.


----------



## chuilady

You brought up a great subject. Excellent pattern sites.
Prudence Mapstone's FREEFORM designs are exquisite - absolutely gorgeous..http://www.knotjustknitting.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Freeform-Serendipitous-Techniques-Knitting-Crochet/dp/0958044309/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358528013&sr=8-1&keywords=Freeform%3A+Serendipitous+Design+Techniques+for+Knitting+%26+Crochet


----------



## valmac

elaineadams said:


> All the items that have been mentioned in the previous posts were past "fashion" trends amongst knitters and crocheters, and I often think that while I would not make such an item as a Tabasco bottle cover, I can see how attractive it could make the kitchen cupboard. My take on these items is that they will become stained with drips from the bottle, and then ruin the work...for a similar reason I would never make a teapot cover, but I do see some lovely patterns for these, and they sell well to the older ladies who buy at craft stalls. My personal take is each to their own, just because I wouldn't make it does not mean that it is a waste of time for someone else. I have a pattern for a knitted picture of a house, and I am hoping to knit it sometime this year...just to see what it looks like in a frame...and while it might not be something to repeat, I will at least have learned some new stitches, maybe this is why people knit/crochet what others think are a bit of a waste...


I have to disagree about tea cosies, without a cosy, a pot of tea gets cold much faster. I always knit (too dumb to crochet - no offence fellow knitters!) them with acrylic yarn which can be bleached to remove stains without affecting the colour.


----------



## cookiequeen

To each his own---beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't particularly love crocheted granny-square afghans, but when I was on chemo and now when I don't feel good, I wrap myself in my mother's granny afghan for comfort.


----------



## trish2222

I'm so enjoying this thread!

My lovely little auntie is an expert crocheter but only does doilies. They are beautiful but not my thing. They get brought out every time she visits and then get packed away again but.... I will never ever part with them. They are precious to me as is my auntie.

I love to knit but I crochet occasionally and I'm not an expert. I found this pattern and my 22 year old daughter who is fashion conscious wants me to do it and I will. (I might need help!!)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/sorrel/sorrel_1.html

I've seen some horrendous (to me) crochet patterns but just as many knitting patterns!


----------



## valmac

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


That is too funny, just like most of the comments on this thread!


----------



## zoesaunt

Parrish, if you ever want to get rid of your crochetted shower curtain...I'll buy it from you! And I'll appear at your committment hearing in your behalf. Honest I will LOL


----------



## valmac

Gurney said:


> wjeanc - your horrified cat made me crack up. Thanks for the big laugh on this cold snowy day. Now I'll return to sewing up my latest creation, a cushion cover knit from squares in different colours DK cotton. Some might say hideous, I like.


You like & THAT'S what it's all about!


----------



## Leland Sandy

I think it may be unfair to indict one particular art-form. Clearly there are beautiful and amazing crocheted pieces. Even those items that one of us might not choose might be perfect for someone else. I am a knitter (and a seamstress) and I have seen lots and lots of knitting patterns and projects that are not my cup of tea; but they may be just right for someone else. 

I have seen hand-made items of many art-forms that were atrocious. Some color combinations are impossible to explain!! Also projects that don't get finally pressed or blocked scream home-made, rather than hand-made or custom. IMHO.


----------



## gma11331

Norma B. said:


> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o
Click to expand...

OMG, I'd forgotten all about those implements!!!


----------



## SAMkewel

While I definitely agree that there are an outrageous number of what I call "cutesy" crochet patterns and I have never been a "cutesy" person, I also note that there is a current knitting pattern out there for knitted toilet paper. Yuck! That being said, and on a more serious note, it was the preponderance of cutesy crochet patterns that kept me from learning how to crochet until I turned 73 last year, and that's a sad state of affairs. I have no idea what took so long for crochet designers to become a bit more practical for those of us who don't have the mindset for frivolous. Now there are wonderful patterns out there and I divide my time between knitting, my first love, and crocheting, my new love :~).


----------



## bonbf3

DorisAnn said:


> I have read it all today and I wish to add a simple theory of my own. You see, one by one as I post the crochet patterns for the retro atrocities you all refer to, my Blog explodes with a new found fury as thousands of visitors come to reclaim Grandmas favorite patterns I will be 70 years old tomorrow and the patterns I post are from memory, so I have not lost my sanity as of yet. One persons trash is another's treasure. Today is a throw-a-way lifestyle but I believe the way to fly into the future is to keep ones foot firmly anchored in the values of the past. Thank you.


That was beautifully said!


----------



## valmac

fontmomma said:


> They also appear in sewing. I bought a pattern to make a cover for my sewing machine and guess what? It said I needed fleece for a lning. Do I need to keep my sewing machine warn?
> It might catch a cold come to think of it.


OMG, you are so right I have seen & sewn some hideous stuff; a fleecy sewing machine cover, now that did make me chuckle!!


----------



## taborhills

alcameron said:


> To each his own---beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't particularly love crocheted granny-square afghans, but when I was on chemo and now when I don't feel good, I wrap myself in my mother's granny afghan for comfort.


My taste does not run to granny square afghans, either, but the color combinations can inspire me. I am also a cancer patient and send you my best wishes on your treatment. I hope you can find support and comfort during a difficult time. It took me time to find and actually go to a support group, but now that I have, I am benefiting so much. There are also some good online sites. Very best wishes. PM me if you like.


----------



## nitchik

This has been such a fun topic! It's a pity some have taken it so to heart and so seriously. I got a lot of good natured laughs, myself.
I don't crochet (can't, so far) but I often wish I could as there are so many wonderful crochet items, beautiful clothing, that only can be crocheted...

I did see some disparagement of knitted or crocheted bears, food etc. But you know, Some Of Us have Grandchildren, some even lucky enough to have Great Grands...and kids generally _love bears! and other toys.

I have yet to start the bears, but just because I've been too busy making other toys for the GKs. And they are _begging me to knit some food for them to play with! (they are quite young, obviously) So, because they are so young, and they love these things so much, I knit what they ask for. They will all too soon be too old to enjoy these things, so I will wait to knit all the lovely things I would like to make for myself. I'd rather see the delight on my GKs faces.

Having said that, I must also say that I will never forget one home I saw once. EVERYTHING inside was covered in crochet! The doorknobs, the crystals on the chandelier, the wood chairs, cutlery, vases, and every single thing! The only thing not covered in crochet, was the husband, lol!
This woman did excellent work too, but it was out of control! However, she loved it, and that is what matters, I guess.


----------



## radar

Oh Norma B. that makes me ill to think of that. Nevertheless it is certainly true. I have seen some old things in second hand stores and I will buy them becaue I know I will look at them and admire the skill that went into it and somewhere in Heaven someone is smiling because I cherish what she made even tho' a stranger. You have to admire women from days gone by who were able to craft things from whatever and make it look like some wonderful piece of art.
I also know about that other stuff. It makes you cringe.


----------



## bonbf3

AuntKnitty said:


> I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to crochet love! Pretty gorgeous pieces!
> 
> Here's one of my favorite crochet blogs. It's in Portugese, but Google Chrome will translate. There is some knitting here too.
> 
> http://tecendo-arte.blogspot.com/
> 
> Gorgeous and amazing...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6953412314
> 
> Scarf/shawlette...
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/loken
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> http://make-handmade.com/2011/08/22/an-interesting-model-of-sweaters-free-crochet-patterns/
> 
> And if you like, you can go look at my board on Pinterest.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/theartfuldiva/crochet-love/
> 
> And yes, I did create some pretty heinous crochet pieces in the 70's!


I just looked at your pinterest board and decided to follow. It's beautiful. I'm becoming more and more interested in crocheting after seeing these new ideas.


----------



## bonbf3

If we think we used to make goofy stuff, take a look at our hairstyles and clothes back "in the day." Just think, some day our grandchildren will think our kids were goofy. Times they are a -changin'

I'm amazed at what you folks can make out of two needles and yarn or a hook and yarn. I must step out and expand my horizons. My hat's off to all of you!


----------



## Aunt Nay

One person's trash is another's treasure. Nowhere is this more true than handcrafting. I remember hats made from pierced, flattened beer cans crocheted together. I thought them hideous, but plenty of people made and wore them. Isn't it great that there is a big enough variety of people to embrace every color combination, and every fad?! Vive la difference!


----------



## mangosalsa

smontero237 said:


> My aunt who passed away 20 years ago crochet some awful things. There was a duck that pooped jelly beans,
> 
> Knitters come up with some pretty hilarious stuff too. I remember the knit sheep that pooped black jelly beans.
> The thought of that sheep has stayed with me like a bad
> dream but I am sure there were those who knit it and
> loved it, black jelly beans and all.


----------



## bonbf3

nitchik said:


> This has been such a fun topic! It's a pity some have taken it so to heart and so seriously. I got a lot of good natured laughs, myself.
> I don't crochet (can't, so far) but I often wish I could as there are so many wonderful crochet items, beautiful clothing, that only can be crocheted...
> 
> I did see some disparagement of knitted or crocheted bears, food etc. But you know, Some Of Us have Grandchildren, some even lucky enough to have Great Grands...and kids generally _love bears! and other toys.
> 
> I have yet to start the bears, but just because I've been too busy making other toys for the GKs. And they are _begging me to knit some food for them to play with! (they are quite young, obviously) So, because they are so young, and they love these things so much, I knit what they ask for. They will all too soon be too old to enjoy these things, so I will wait to knit all the lovely things I would like to make for myself. I'd rather see the delight on my GKs faces.
> 
> Having said that, I must also say that I will never forget one home I saw once. EVERYTHING inside was covered in crochet! The doorknobs, the crystals on the chandelier, the wood chairs, cutlery, vases, and every single thing! The only thing not covered in crochet, was the husband, lol!
> This woman did excellent work too, but it was out of control! However, she loved it, and that is what matters, I guess.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

bonbf3 said:


> nitchik said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been such a fun topic! It's a pity some have taken it so to heart and so seriously. I got a lot of good natured laughs, myself.
> I don't crochet (can't, so far) but I often wish I could as there are so many wonderful crochet items, beautiful clothing, that only can be crocheted...
> 
> I did see some disparagement of knitted or crocheted bears, food etc. But you know, Some Of Us have Grandchildren, some even lucky enough to have Great Grands...and kids generally _love bears! and other toys.
> 
> I have yet to start the bears, but just because I've been too busy making other toys for the GKs. And they are _begging me to knit some food for them to play with! (they are quite young, obviously) So, because they are so young, and they love these things so much, I knit what they ask for. They will all too soon be too old to enjoy these things, so I will wait to knit all the lovely things I would like to make for myself. I'd rather see the delight on my GKs faces.
> 
> Having said that, I must also say that I will never forget one home I saw once. EVERYTHING inside was covered in crochet! The doorknobs, the crystals on the chandelier, the wood chairs, cutlery, vases, and every single thing! The only thing not covered in crochet, was the husband, lol!
> This woman did excellent work too, but it was out of control! However, she loved it, and that is what matters, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I agree with you. If you love it, that's what counts. I know just thinking about knitting relaxes me.


----------



## LadyElle

My maternal grandmother taught me how to crochet. She crocheted all of the filet lace curtains for her 3 storey Victorian style farmhouse that my grandfather built for her on the farm on the dusty Saskatchewan prairie. Those curtains were amazing and if anyone saw them today they would be called "cafe curtains" and still be fashionable. She raised seven children, kept that 6 bedroom house SPOTLESS, cooked amazing meals from her home raised beef, pork and chicken, canned fruits from her orchard, and preserved vegetables from her huge garden. I don't know how she managed all those things, (including milking the cows twice a day)and still find time to sew everyones clothes and make those fabulous curtains. She made the most beautiful quilts with wool batting from her own sheep, and if anyone knows anything about processing fleece, that is a chore in its own right.

I could never fault anyone for what they handcraft. From small projects comes the perfection of techniques that create beautiful garments. If anyone has the penchant for crochet, there are amazing patterns using fabulous yarns that result in fashionable pieces one would be thrilled to wear.

I knit and crochet, I don't have a favorite. Each one has its place for a specific piece and many times I have knitted a garment and finished it with a neat beaded or lace crochet trim. 

As for the tabasco cover, toilet tissue and facial tissue holders, if that is what a crafter chooses to create, who is that person harming? For some it may be therapy to keep fading minds active and frail hands nimble. Regardless of the purpose, each stitch is no less carefully placed.


----------



## MacDuff's Mom

This has been a great topic! Sometimes things just strike me as funny or unusual and I try them. My nominee for a useless item time-waster: an antique pattern (I think Victorian) for a thimble holder that was suspended from a crochet covered wishbone. A real one from a turkey! It also has lots of ribbon and bows attached. It struck me as so funny that I saved a large wishbone one year and planned to make one! I love Victorian styles and just wanted to see how it actually looked.


----------



## judybeck1

Try free form crochet...Look up prudence Mapstone. I was a snotty knitter never thinking much about crochet..I certainly cannot read crochet directions, but have become a major freeform crochet addict. This will give you a whole new direction.


----------



## mangosalsa

gma11331 said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, I'd forgotten all about those implements!!!
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm.....makes me wonder what ever happened to......I mean who uses.....what do they.....ahhhhh....never mind.


----------



## NJG

My grandmother crocheted around hankies-birthday gift-and for weddings you always got a bath towel with a crocheted basket attached that held a wash cloth. She crocheted curtains, tablecloths and lace edging on everything and lots of doilies. I still have a tablecloth that is a real treasure for me. I will take a picture of it one day and post it. When I started I only used yarn and made afghans. I don't think I have ever found a crochet pattern for a sweater etc that I liked so have never made clothing. To this day I don't use crochet thread and probably never will. It just isn't my thing. The things I like about crochet is the ripping out. It is so much easier than picking up stitches. I don't use doilies or dresser scarves or anything like that anymore so I gave the ones I had that my Grandmother made to my niece since she wanted to use them. I sometimes wish I had them, but I would rather they be used than be stuck away in a drawer.


----------



## ecedman

I am not about to crochet anything with straight edges, becasuse I can't. But I do fantastic three dimensional free form critters, which I turn into stuffed critters. But making covers for bottles? That seems a little over the top. Wouldn't even think that far. Sorry I don't have pictures of any of them since it has been a while since I made any.


----------



## kittnitter

I have to agree. I do both, but a lot of things are not pretty. Just dust collectors. Some knitted objects are that way too but there are more in the crochet column.


----------



## lizmaxwell

Crochet came about as an easy way to try and mimic bobbin lace that in its day cost a fortune. It was said that when a grand lady travelled her ladies maid carried her Jewellery box but she always carried her own lace as it was so precious.

Crochet in its place is so nice. For example a friend gave me a pair of hand towels to which she had added a crochet lace trim. They are so pretty but the crochet will be up to being washed on a regular basis with the towels.

One of the inherant problems with crochet is that it was designed to mimic lace and whereas until the 1950 s it was still acceptable to have lace doileys under things and lace edgings it just not fashionable anymore.

And yes a lot of the crochet stuff is hideous but for the right items it is great. Just look at the wonderful Afghans that people crochet, show stoppers even. They would take forever to knit and just would not be the same.

Also great for hats, scarves mitts etc but please no Tabasco sauce covers or toilet rolls covers and other such novelties


----------



## Grandma Jo

I am a knitter but I can crochet too. I prefer knitting, probably because I learned 60 years ago when I was a kid. Crochet has come to me more recently. I find crochet patterns that I like and wish the pattern was knit. I think it works both ways, if it is knit, we want it in crochet and if it is crochet, we want the same pattern in knit. I have the book on "How To Exchange Crochet to Knitting or Knitting to Crochet", but have not done it. However, knitting or crochet, I would not make a cover for a tabasco bottle.


----------



## LadyElle

JudyBack1, that is beautiful. A prime example of amazing yarns and innovative technique resulting in an eyecatching garment.


----------



## zoesaunt

Bacteria on a toliet paper roll cover? No more than is on ANYTHING in a bathroom. The cover is made to disguise rolls of toliet paper, not to be USED for toliet paper!
I'm sorry, dear, but you made me laugh until I had tears in my eyes! Right up until I realized that you didn't know what they were used for. Not everyone has the cabinet space available to hide the rolls of toliet paper, I sure don't. So the fad was to crochet covers of the rolls to be used next, instead of having rolls of toliet paper sitting there, naked. Understand now?


----------



## Badgerbluff

That dress is absolutely gorgeous. Wouldn't that make an awesome wedding dress ( first or otherwise)?

I crochet but not for the last many years; I've have carpel tunnel synd and knitting is much easier. Remember the little 8" dolls back in the 40's & 50's-- I guess they were a forerunner to barbie-- My Mom bought me a book and I made every dress in it. Also did fancy frilly doilies. 
I hated the stuff may with heavy yarn or phentex .


----------



## Patikins

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Jozee53

Have you seen the 2012 special collector's issue of Vogue
Knitting Crochet magazine? Nicky Epstein has 4 fab crochet items in there!


----------



## SAMkewel

flginny said:


> I learned to crochet before I learned to knit, and though I bought crochet pattern books and even made a suit which I wore, I did not really like most crocheted items. I have much preferred the knitted products and gave up crochet decades ago.
> 
> However! Now I see gorgeous crocheted apparel! I've been attracted to pictures of sweaters and shawls and was disappointed to learn that they weren't knitted. I may take it up again, but I'll have to increase my skill to crochet the things I'd like to have.
> 
> Virginia


I'm another with a similar story, except that my early crochet experience decades ago was to make a granny square tote bag, at which time my interest in crochet faded to nothing due to the lack of choice in patterns.

Like you, I noticed the work of the new generation of crochet designers over the past few years and got "hooked" again. My mental block disintegrated, I took a beginner's class nine months ago, and I have to tell you to go for it. In spite of having an instructor who knew how to make simple hats, afghans, dishcloths and towels only, and became angry because DH and I got ahead of the class on our own, this time I have continued with crochet and actually wear what I make!

You will find that your years of knitting experience are extremely helpful and that you will be up to speed in no time.
I arrived at the intermediate skill level in crochet well ahead of the time it took to reach that level in knitting. There are advantages and disadvantages to each. I think of them as being separate but equal now, and I love them both :~).


----------



## zoesaunt

While I'm at it....so many of you have recalled grandmothers, cousins, aunties and so on who made lovely and/or strange things for them. No one in my family other than my mother did hand crafts of any kind. I don't have a single thing nor was I ever given anything homemade, that I didn't make myself. Please treasure those memories of those people in your lives who made you great, grand, ugly, awful, strange things. I don't have those memories and I wish to God I did!
Ok it's time to wipe the tears off and go crochet something strange for my daughter. I'll enjoy even if she may not. Where can I get a pattern for the jellyfish?


----------



## nevadalynn

Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...

seriously.....what the hell????????? A couple of the "joke" things people listed are things that other's obviously like or wouldn't make them.


----------



## SAMkewel

nitwit04 said:


> I've crocheted for most of my 80 years and have never understood WHY anyone would waste their time making a lot of crocheted items that weren't "pretty." (I only made doilies.) However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there.
> 
> Apparently, what your creativity inspires is simply a matter of personal choice.


Well said :~D!


----------



## SAMkewel

larlie said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think the tabasco bottle and the sweet chilli sauce bottle which are each covered with a finely crocheted cover (my mother's work) to be 'hideous'? No. They sit in front of my pantry shelves. They are beautifully executed and spiderweb fine. I am happy to have them as a reminder of my mother's handworking skills.
> 
> Why should we belittle anyone's work either of yesteryear or today? Seems tasteless to do so. I love having those little covers, just for fun and in my mother's memory.
Click to expand...

Somehow I don't think we're referring to those made in thread crochet; to me, at least, that's in its own category and not what I think of when speaking of crocheted bottle covers. Thread crochet is lovely in its own right simply because of the skill required. To be honest, I've never seen bottle covers executed in thread crochet. I wish I could see them..... I love thread crochet, but don't have the motor skills required to do it.


----------



## duckie43

I think the weirdest thing I've seen crocheted was a condom on Pintrest


----------



## taborhills

The definition of the word counter-productive: 
a crocheted condom.


----------



## wjeanc

Glad it gave you a laugh. I too cracked up over it but I can't take the credit. I pirated it from another KP post a few days ago.


----------



## Cythera

Wonderful! This thread made my day ... I have some knit sweaters that I still wear because they're warm and because in my not-so-humble opinion they're so awful that I'd NEVER expect anyone else to wear them!

I've been edgy about my creative instincts ever since I was learning how to weld many years ago. A classmate who was an art student had made a lovely masonry nail sculpture (anyone remember those?) that was tall-ish and was asking about ideas for what he could do with it. I suggested that he cast a candle around it - then as the candle burned down the sculpture would rise from the candle (like Venus from the waves?) Well, he did that. Then one night when his roommate had his girlfriend over and wanted a romantic atmosphere, he lit the candle which was on the coffee table. Well - the heat from the flame traveled down the sculpture, which melted the wax in the center of the candle and in fact was so hot that it melted the braze that held the nails together ... so a "hot" moment was made hotter by the collapse of the candle into a burning smoking mess dripping off the table onto the carpet ...


----------



## rlmayknit

I am a knitter. I can crochet, but not too good. My grandma crocheted beautifully. I remember her lovely doilles and afghans. I have to say your post made me laugh. rlmayknit


----------



## cathyknits

AuntKnitty said:


> I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to crochet love! Pretty gorgeous pieces!
> 
> Here's one of my favorite crochet blogs. It's in Portugese, but Google Chrome will translate. There is some knitting here too.
> 
> http://tecendo-arte.blogspot.com/
> 
> Gorgeous and amazing...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6953412314
> 
> Scarf/shawlette...
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/loken
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> http://make-handmade.com/2011/08/22/an-interesting-model-of-sweaters-free-crochet-patterns/
> 
> And if you like, you can go look at my board on Pinterest.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/theartfuldiva/crochet-love/
> 
> And yes, I did create some pretty heinous crochet pieces in the 70's!


Your Pinterest crochet page is enought to make me want to learn to crochet! Thanks for sharing it!

And... my two cents... What about all that macrame stuff from the 70's?


----------



## SAMkewel

wjeanc, I love your helpful comments here. I also love your avitar. I couldn't help but pucker up with the kitty :~). We have four dogs who would definitely try this with our kitty but for our watchful eyes!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

I totally agree with your mind set on this subject. It's not the technic of crocheting or knitting, It's the choice of patterns, yarn & colors that are chosen that make or break the finished product.This is to each's own taste. 

I think that from beginning to end "thought, and creation" of any given project happen to matter. It certainly makes a difference in my opinion. 
We All certainly know how much work or Love goes into a project.


----------



## Donnabellah

I think you a funny lady!!


----------



## bellabee

Hi am sure you will be back to see if anyone responds to your very miserable post. If anyone is happy to make a cover for a tabasco bottle then good luck to them, but it is not called for to be so down about someone,s opinion. We are all here to have a laugh and share. Maybe you are having a bad day, cheer up.


----------



## bellabee

Looks like you stirred it up a bit. Good for you!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Hello Judy:
I Love "Free form" technic. 
Actually it is what brought me back to crocheting & Knitting.
I saw a free form purse made up in a boutique shop. 

I met the person who taught free form and that was all it took. I signed up for her class and now 4 years later here I am. 
Both Crocheting & Knitting are wonderful skills in my opinion.


----------



## cathyknits

This was my first stop at KP today. It's time for me to move on but first - Thanks to everyone who posted all of those wonderful links! I have seen some truly remarkable things this morning.


----------



## sweetkate

My grandmother did the most beautiful crochet lace in tiny thread. She put it on pillowcases and towels (I still have a few of them). She also did pieces for table tops that were so beautiful and delicate. She taught me to crochet but I have never done any of the delicate work like hers. I never did the ducks and toilet tissue dolls, etc. or even afghans. Actually I only knit now. BUt knitting can produce some strange items also. I have seen patterns for a tea bag cosy (to carry in your purse) and even chopsticks cosies!!!


----------



## Norma B.

Cythera said:


> Wonderful! This thread made my day ... I have some knit sweaters that I still wear because they're warm and because in my not-so-humble opinion they're so awful that I'd NEVER expect anyone else to wear them!
> 
> I've been edgy about my creative instincts ever since I was learning how to weld many years ago. A classmate who was an art student had made a lovely masonry nail sculpture (anyone remember those?) that was tall-ish and was asking about ideas for what he could do with it. I suggested that he cast a candle around it - then as the candle burned down the sculpture would rise from the candle (like Venus from the waves?) Well, he did that. Then one night when his roommate had his girlfriend over and wanted a romantic atmosphere, he lit the candle which was on the coffee table. Well - the heat from the flame traveled down the sculpture, which melted the wax in the center of the candle and in fact was so hot that it melted the braze that held the nails together ... so a "hot" moment was made hotter by the collapse of the candle into a burning smoking mess dripping off the table onto the carpet ...


YIKES! Interesting image of nails and wax. I've had some art failures but never anything as exciting as that one. :|


----------



## kmckinstry77

Hi! I'm new to the knitting/crocheting world (literally... I started barely 
3 weeks ago as a result of a Christmas present from a friend). I've only crocheted chains so far (because the adorable knitted animals I've made 
require tails made of crocheted chains), but I have to admit that I've been positively drooling over some of the crochet patterns I've seen (that pink dress someone posted on here - wow). However, I will say that there are a lot of hideous crochet patterns out there. I inherited my Memere's 
Creative Hands books (they're from about 1965 - 1975) and there are 
some patterns that are beyond UGLY in there (the aforementioned toilet paper covers are featured, unfortunately... and they're introduced with "hide the unsightly toilet paper behind pretty little covers"). The books contain many beautiful patterns, too. I guess this falls under the category of "Well, someone must have liked it since they made it, right?" It also falls under the category of "I really, really hope aunt such-and-such doesn't give me one of those..."


----------



## dkwolf

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


I have been crocheting for over 35 of my 42 years, and have only been knitting for two. I resisted knitting for so long, cuz I liked having the freedom of stitch by stitch instead of row by row. But then I taught myself to knit, and sometimes I do prefer the row by row uniformity to the impulsive "oh now i am going to do this" free form crochet that I sometimes do.

Over the years, I've resisted the itch to crochet something for everything. I intentionally did not want to be the sort of person who had a doily for every surface, a cover/cozy for ever pot, a ruffle added to every shirt and skirt...but some of the things I have done should have been featured on the fuglies, cuz dude, what the hell was I thinking when made THAT or this or whatnot. Thing is, I had fun while doing it, can rip it out and reuse the yarn more often than not, and can have fun doing something else.

My tastes don't often suit the current magazines. But then, it was a relief when my husband made a similar comment on a mag pic that I was thinking, but not saying. I think having the freedom to express my own self in various creative ways allows me to refine the definition of who I am and what I do, as well as always learning something new and how to improve on that.

It's all good, as long as some one is getting something positive at of it! grins, debra


----------



## SAMkewel

Mandy's Mom said:


> I learned to knit at age 8 and crocheted at age 9. I'm now 65. I remember some truly awful creations (different strokes for different folks) which were hot sellers at crafts fairs over the years, but one of my favorite recollections is of comedian George Gobel (sp?) complaining of receiving a crocheted telephone book cover from an elderly aunt.
> 
> That said, I also want to say that I love this forum. I'm sorry that some people are offended by various posts. Let us all try to remember that this wonderful forum provides support and encouragement to knitters AND crocheters from all levels of expertise and tastes. Just because one person's taste does not match mine, and I may even giggle about it, I feel badly when someone is offended. Something I learned several years ago which has been a big help: "Never assume malice when someone says something that hits you wrong." Rarely is malice intended, and I am much happier with my friends and acquaintances when I give them this grace.


Well said, I don't believe malice is intended in most cases, either. Even in those rare instances when it is, I don't believe it needs to be taken to heart. Even though I'm not above reproach in this, since I occasionally take offense and have become somewhat outspoken after a lifetime of shyness, I don't believe the "walking wounded" or "rabble rouser" roles are healthy when taken to an extreme or are intended with guilt tripping or malice in mind. Folks can vent in either role, but it can be hurtful if we take it to heart. We all do it sometimes, but we have no right to let it get out of control.


----------



## Norma B.

dkwolf said:


> I have been crocheting for over 35 of my 42 years, and have only been knitting for two. I resisted knitting for so long, cuz I liked having the freedom of stitch by stitch instead of row by row. But then I taught myself to knit, and sometimes I do prefer the row by row uniformity to the impulsive "oh now i am going to do this" free form crochet that I sometimes do.
> 
> Over the years, I've resisted the itch to crochet something for everything. I intentionally did not want to be the sort of person who had a doily for every surface, a cover/cozy for ever pot, a ruffle added to every shirt and skirt...but some of the things I have done should have been featured on the fuglies, cuz dude, what the hell was I thinking when made THAT or this or whatnot. Thing is, I had fun while doing it, can rip it out and reuse the yarn more often than not, and can have fun doing something else.
> 
> My tastes don't often suit the current magazines. But then, it was a relief when my husband made a similar comment on a mag pic that I was thinking, but not saying. I think having the freedom to express my own self in various creative ways allows me to refine the definition of who I am and what I do, as well as always learning something new and how to improve on that.
> 
> It's all good, as long as some one is getting something positive at of it! grins, debra


Very nice post Debra! :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel

gramknits said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I have to agree with Mz Molly. Everyone has their own style and who are we to judge what anyone wants to make! I love to knit and crochet, and oh, by the way, I enjoy plastic canvas too. We are all individuals, not carbon copies of you. There is no need to be critical and cruel.
Click to expand...

While I can agree with what Mz Molly said to a point, I can't appreciate the way she said it.....


----------



## KnitPicker

Gotta put my 1 cent in here (inflation, you know!). First, we are all different and some people like the crocheted Tabasco cover. I also like the toilet paper doll, etc. I saved the treasures my MIL made (pillow case trimming, table runners, etc) and my youngest daughter (40 y/0) dearly loves them. There will be some who hate them and some who love them. This isn't limited to today. It was the same in the 50's, 60's and 70's. We had the same remarks against them as you have put on KP today. However, there are some of us who DO like them. Some of them I wouldn't put out for the public, but some I would. If I were entertaining, I think the Tabasco bottle cover would be a real conversation starter! I'd do it in red with a chili on the front. I love slippers of all varieties and wouldn't be ashamed to wear them to watch TV - however, I may pick and choose when I have company. So, please, sisters in crochet and knitting, let's all be kind when voicing our opinions about others work and opinions. After all - you are a different generation with different tastes. But in our day......things were different. If you don't believe it - look at the "latest styles" in our high school year books - and have a great laugh! We thought we were at the height of fashion. Everything old is new again and your children will be crafting the things you don't like today.


----------



## Andiekaye

Have you ever seen What not to crochet on Facebook? Some of the stuff will make you laugh and others will have you clawing your eyes out. I didn't know so much good yarn could be made so bad.


----------



## SAMkewel

jeanbess said:


> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope they pay him well for wearing that
Click to expand...

I do, too, but I can't help noticing that none of the gentlemen wore a smile.


----------



## Carol V

RebeccaVM said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gifted with all the crocheting implements from an elderly ladies home after she passed away. In all the boxes I found a pattern for making crochet hats out of beer cans!!! My husband laughed till he cried. It was atrocious.
Click to expand...

Rebecca, if you still have the beer can hat crochet pattern, could you post it here someplace or PM me with it? I remember those crazy things, and my husband's "stuck in the seventies" attitude is a frequent subject of family jokes. I'd love to make him one for summers on the sailboat, just to get his reaction, and no, I wouldn't be a poor sport about it if he actually wore it! Besides, it might be fun to consume the requisite amount of beer in a couple of sessions in order to acquire the appropriate number of cans--LOL!

I'm game, and I bet I'm not the only one!

To those who would like to see the "forty shades of green single crochet afghan with Sigma Phi embroidered in orange on it, no can do. I'm recovering from spine surgery a month ago, and the desktop computer is in another room. Tried to grab a pic of it with the phone cam, but it wouldn't load onto the computer. Macs can be snobbish about data acquired from Windows sources!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

I'm definitely with you on that!!


----------



## henhouse2011

I like some of the free form crochet the Brits are doing. I think since the use of larger hooks and sock or lace yarn has become popular there are many more wearable designs. And don't forget our own John Dornan and the renaissance of Tunisian crochet. Then there are the Europeans and Middle Easteners in a class by themselves as far as fantastic, exquisite crochet is concerned.
If I want firmness I go to crochet and I use it often for borders and some flowers. Otherwise I usually knit. Each style has it's own place


----------



## kneonknitter

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


Haha. I have to agree with you. I stopped crocheting because of what I found to be hideous, monotonous & 'same old, same old' patterns. On the other hand, by knowing how to do 2 simple stitches, the versatility of knitting is astounding.


----------



## SAMkewel

1artist said:


> wow those are pretty great. would change me to crochet if I wasn't addicted to knitting. d


Hey, you can always do both (not at the same time, although there are some interesting combination patterns). The advantage is that they seem to use your hands in a different way, thereby avoiding burnout or injury. It works for me and I have three types of arthritis. I would sure hate to lose my crafting abilities :~).


----------



## zoesaunt

"We are all individuals, not carbon copies of you"
WELL SAID!!!! And Thank you, Gramknits. I'll remember this one!


----------



## dad's funnyface

huneebee331 said:


> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.


I was doing the dishes last night and suddenly realized that I have an avocado colored Tupperware spoon rest. It has to be 45 years old and it has aged better than I have.

I'm guilty of making some ugly things - not all crocheted - over the years. I was into every new craft that came along back in the 70's, whether it was attractive or not. I tended to copy my mother, who I later realized had terrible taste. I only crochet for myself now so no one else has to suffer if I make a faux pas.


----------



## SAMkewel

Medicgirl said:


> I often wince at the items kind and loving grandmothers make for their unsuspecting granddaughters. Crochet seams to often a bit more behind the times with out being vintage chic. Don't know why. Guess the knitting -itch and knitty and other punk knitters are keeping the two sticks more hip. Just need some revolutionary crocheters to change the world and stomp out day glow acrylic yarns?


I've never understood this either, given that knitting is much older a skill/craft than crochet.


----------



## calemma

I made a cover for my hot water bottle so it doesn't burn me. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## dad's funnyface

grandmasue said:


> Look everyone, I don't crochet - but the patterns don't seem to have caught up with current fashions - that's all I'm saying!!!


Check put an issue of Interweave Crochet. You'll be surprised.


----------



## taborhills

calemma said:


> I made a cover for my hot water bottle so it doesn't burn me. Whats wrong with that?


Not one thing! Churchmouse Yarns and Teas, Bainbridge Island WA has a darling pattern for a hotwater bottle cover which I would love to make or use. It looks like a turtleneck sweater.


----------



## DickWorrall

I love to crochet and I don't knit.
I have made some beautiful crocheted items.
I can remember over the years, people saying how they didn't like crochet. They look knitted.
The beer can hat would be the one that I think is funny.
Dick


----------



## jcp207

I probably knit more than I crochet but there's lot of pretty afghan, shawl, scarf, baby blanket and baby clothing crochet patterns. I don't usually crochet adult clothing but that dress is just amazing. I would buy that pattern.


----------



## bonbf3

Once I saw an outdoor decorating object that I thought was tacky. However, there was something cute about it. I said to my daughter, "When I'm older, if I try to put one of those in the yard, please don't let me." We both laughed. But somebody loved it.


It reminds me of riding around looking at Christmas lights and hearing someone say, "TACK-EEE" or "too much" or some other criticism. I don't. I think if people go to all the time, trouble, and expense to decorate for Christmas, good for them. If the lights are crooked, I won't even mention it. If it's not my taste, I keep quiet. I just think about how they'd feel if they knew someone felt that way about what they'd done. Oh - can't take it.

I know. I'm a sap. Always have been. I actually can be objective, but only if I HAVE to.


----------



## bonbf3

DickWorrall said:


> I love to crochet and I don't knit.
> I have made some beautiful crocheted items.
> I can remember over the years, people saying how they didn't like crochet. They look knitted.
> The beer can hat would be the one that I think is funny.
> Dick


Very nice. I especially like those shoes! AND the last picture - blanket - beautiful.


----------



## aljellie

What? Have you no sympathy for all those poor naked Tabasco bottles shivering in the cold? Just kidding! But I've seen enough lovely crochet displayed on KP to make me once again try to learn to crochet. I can't seem to tension the yarn properly, so I've never gotten beyond a simple single crochet edging on a knitted sweater done very very slowly. Any hints for this poor lefty would be appreciated.

Ellie


----------



## bonbf3

henhouse2011 said:


> I like some of the free form crochet the Brits are doing. I think since the use of larger hooks and sock or lace yarn has become popular there are many more wearable designs. And don't forget our own John Dornan and the renaissance of Tunisian crochet. Then there are the Europeans and Middle Easteners in a class by themselves as far as fantastic, exquisite crochet is concerned.
> If I want firmness I go to crochet and I use it often for borders and some flowers. Otherwise I usually knit. Each style has it's own place


I agree with you.


----------



## SAMkewel

bonbf3 said:


> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but I have a crocheted TP cover (simple, no doll) and use it constantly. There is no place to store the extra roll in my little room with the toilet and my husband is allergic to replacing the empty roll.
> 
> Why is the crocheted cover worse than the roll of paper sitting there on the window sill waiting to be used!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point!
Click to expand...

It isn't worse at all. Many of us work or have worked outside the home, which gave us a feeling of being constantly time-challenged. It's hard to change old habits, we tend to see fun things as a waste of time because we simply didn't have the time for fun when we were trying to keep food on the table. One of our human foibles is failing to realize that we don't all walk in the same shoes.....


----------



## Carol V

Amen, Roberta. I do cherish the memories of the handicrafters, especially Grandma and my mother in law, even with the bizarre crafts. Anyways, in order to be a real home, every house has to have at least a couple of kitschy or downright hideous atrocities displayed in public areas of the house!

There was a time in this fair land when women didn't have to be a significant source of a second income, and could do such things as fancy up their homes a little. Nowadays, it's about all we can do to rush from our paid jobs to our homes, which sadly for many of us, have turned into second jobs. But there was a time in mid 20th century America where countertop appliances had covers (frequently crocheted,) and it's a little sad to think that we've driven ourselves to the point where we don't even have the leisure time to sit down and whip up something kind of cute but with no real utility, sadder still to think we've become so germo-phobic that we think that a few crumbs on a toaster cover will unleash an ebola pandemic or something! 

For the past several months, and the next few months, I have been injured, had back surgery, and will be recovering. Between painful physical therapy sessions, I'll keep on doing my handicrafts (especially knitting, since that's the first thing I learned to do.) But if you guys ever do find that beer can hat pattern, send it on! Both my husband and I love gag gifts!


----------



## EileenC

This topic is making me so sad. I know that people are saying it is all in fun, but I know that it is really hurting the feelings of some of the KPers out there. I knit and crochet and enjoy both equally. My favorite aunt in England, used to crochet air freshner doll covers. She donated them to the local hospital and they raised money selling them. She was always so proud when they would write her a small letter of thanks and let her know how much she was appreciated. I get sad thinking what a wonderful sweet person she was and how hurt she would have felt reading this thread. I live in a retirement communty where the majority of people, I am sad to say, are elderly widows. They spend their days crocheting and knitting and give so many projects to the younger residents, for us or for our families. They take such pride in whatever they give and even though we may not like the item, we certainly love the work and the thought that went into these wonderful projects. When I look at the picture section of this forum, I am blown away, equally, by the beautiful items whether knitted, crocheted, plastic canvas, beading or quilting.


----------



## dad's funnyface

Chezl said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funkyknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so awful I almost don't want to say it , but I will anyhow. I remember ladies crocheting a little cover for their hot water bottle enema douche bag contraption they had hanging in the bathroom.
> Okay I said it, now I want the image out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Now that you've typed it it's out there FOREVER! :XD: It's so funny, because I'm sure anyone over fifty remembers that lovely adornment behind the bathroom door. Haven't seen one in decades, and never did see one with a crocheted cozy. :-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember seeing it when I was a kid but I didn't know what it was for, thank goodness, because I would have been scared out of my mind if I knew.
> 
> That is so funny. I am 51 but I have never seen one of those things. You have now put an unwanted image in my mind. Please take it back.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMkewel

margieelisabeth said:


> This isn't one of mine, but its from a pattern I use.


While it isn't my taste, you did make me smile, and that's the point, is it not? And they say you can't teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## bonbf3

SAMkewel said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me but I have a crocheted TP cover (simple, no doll) and use it constantly. There is no place to store the extra roll in my little room with the toilet and my husband is allergic to replacing the empty roll.
> 
> Why is the crocheted cover worse than the roll of paper sitting there on the window sill waiting to be used!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't worse at all. Many of us work or have worked outside the home, which gave us a feeling of being constantly time-challenged. It's hard to change old habits, we tend to see fun things as a waste of time because we simply didn't have the time for fun when we were trying to keep food on the table. One of our human foibles is failing to realize that we don't all walk in the same shoes.....
Click to expand...

Very wise of you. It's easy to fall into that trap. Knitting, crocheting, probably any handwork is a great way to slow down and calm down. That is, unless you're ripping out! Grrr.


----------



## anntics

margieelisabeth said:


> I normally enjoy reading these in the early morning hours. But I have to say, this thread made me sad to read. I have always thought of crocheters (which I am) and knitters to be some of the most friendly people there are. But some of the comments made are downright mean about projects people have done. I'm one of those who makes toilet paper covers, and tabasco jar outfits, and you know what? The people I give them to, or sell them to, get a big smile or hearty laugh. And I have such fun playing with colors and making them. I think the subject on this thread really says it all. The person wanted to start trouble and got alot of knitters ganging up with each other. We should all be glad that the crafts of knitting AND crocheting are still being done in this high tech, sit at a computer all day, facebook world . Goofy projects included.


I agree and what we need to remember is that these and some of the more colourful crocheted clothing items were 'extremely fashionable' at the time. They were the equivalent of the hand-crafted phone and i-pad cozies and (to me) awful animal hats of today. I suppose future generations will laugh at those too.


----------



## Lolly12

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


LOL


----------



## dad's funnyface

Torticollus said:


> Anything that keeps you sane is the goal! Sometimes the process is more important than the outcome and is more beneficial for the crafter than the recipient.


Yes!!!


----------



## arlo

After i had just learned to crochet many years ago; the first item i made was a frog potholder.it was ugly but i treasured it.i also have a doll tp roll in a pink dress and matching hat.Time to get rid of it. also made one of those poodle's for a tp. Roll for a gift for a friend.Come to think of it; i never did see it in her b/r. I wonder why! LoL!
Arlo (Arlene).


----------



## Caninebat

I got to admit I still love crocheting table cloths and doilys in cotton the lacier the better lol


----------



## Cythera

Eh well. I'm sorry that some of the posters have been hurt by some of the comments - personally, I've enjoyed most of this thread. And I (usually) don't mind making fun of myself and try to take others' snide comments in stride. And ... I personally have a problem with pink flamingos and with the garden things that feature a little girl's rear end as she bends over to pick flowers or something. But obviously I'm in the minority because sooo many people seem to be very fond of the bloody things. But don't tell me I can't laugh or cringe ...


----------



## dad's funnyface

logicfrog1 said:


> ravely had a beautiful knitted wrap pattern called wingspan as I am new to knitting I fell in love with it and descovered to my delight after doing a search on said site was delighted to discover that it now comes in crocheted, tunisian and several other versions all free downloads


I too was delighted to discover that there is a crocheted version because my crocheting is so much better than my knitting. I've bought the yarn but have to take care of a couple of UFOs before I start the wingspan. I thought about the Tunisian version but decided it might be too heavy.


----------



## Augustgran

WTH?????
is that outfit on that guy supposed to be??he looks like the snowmonster in rudolph the rednose reindeer


PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


----------



## bonbf3

dad's funnyface said:


> Torticollus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that keeps you sane is the goal! Sometimes the process is more important than the outcome and is more beneficial for the crafter than the recipient.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ggram

Hi. Is the pattern for the pink-lace-freeform dress by Antonia available? If so, can you tell me where to get it?


----------



## jangmb

bonbf3 said:


> sheila kay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very new to this forum and if lots of members were like Mz Molly or should I say "Mz Nasty" then I would not be returning.
> 
> Crochet what ever you like and in what ever colour you wish, yes some patterns are awful but we still use them and hope for the best
> 
> Sheila
> 
> 
> 
> I think MzMolly didn't intend to be mean but was reacting to items being ridiculed. Maybe the group made fun of something she liked or something her dear mother made. We have to remember that when we call something awful or make fun of it, we could be hurting someone else's feelings. Someone thought those items were cute.
> If we're going to express our opinions with great gusto, we're taking a chance on stepping on someone's toes. We can't do that and then cry "foul" when someone responds to us with the same gusto.
> We think it's funny (and I did, too) - but it's really not funny when it's something your grandmother collected. That isn't hard to understand, is it?
Click to expand...

Good reply. Not only that, we all have some days when something crushes our spirit and some one else's humor is the last straw. No one's fault - but it happens.


----------



## Billings

My Mom crocheted a BEAUTIFUL little yellow dress for my now-grown daughter when she was a little girl. It was precious, even more so now that my Mom is gone. Don't know if it was from a pattern or what but it was adorable!


----------



## NJG

dad's funnyface said: I was into every new craft that came along back in the 70's, whether it was attractive or not. 

OMG, I was too. I remember drying veggies in the oven, carrots and potatoes and then gluing them to an old barn board and arranging them like flowers. I thought they were so cool. Guess I shouldn't think too hard about this cause I may remember some other "wonderful" creation I made.

A good friend of mine gave me a fiber optic plant that I thought was the most gaudy thing I had ever seen. I only put it out when I knew she was coming. She loved it, but it had to live in my closet 99% of the time.


----------



## Cythera

Very very true! But seriously - I've found that if that happens I should just walk away for a bit; usually I can see the humor (or the good intentions if someone has just pointed out one of my failures to me!) after I've put a little distance in. So please everyone - try not to be hurt. If you're not enjoying the postings, there are LOTS of threads on this forum and I've found them to be both enjoyable and helpful. (I've been knitting and crocheting forever and am not particularly good at either - generally do it for myself or for people that I already know will enjoy it.)


----------



## nanma esther

i once heard a dress desiner tell jonny carson "there is only so much you can do with a needle, thread,and some fabric" if any of you would look back all the things girls are wearing today,i wore in high school, and willy covers were a big hit back then too. the most unusefull thing i ever made,a set of golf clubs in bag with golf balls,they were for a christmas exchange,for some one who play golf,and i didn't know very well, but he loved them. the toliet paper covers, very quite fashable, in smale towns that had just got indoor pluming.i'm 65 and i rember when anything personal was wrapped in plain brown paper,condoms, kotex ect.,so to make a cover these unsightly items was a way of kepping the person in personal,it was shame full to have these thing displayed without some sort of cover. great topic
now i would like to know if any one has a sweater pattern using grany sq,? my mother freind had one and i thout it was beatiful,it was all 1 color


----------



## dad's funnyface

bobctwn65 said:


> how bout this ugly looking thing


I don't think this is ugly - I think it's a whimsical toy and as such, it only has to be attractive to the child who will play with it.


----------



## jcp207

I posted earlier and as I was reading the updated replies I had a flashback to the 70's. I crocheted a pink flamingo that stood 3 foot tall with the help of wooden dowels in it's legs. In my defense, it was for someone that like flamingos. We used to have neighborhood "wars". If you went out of town you were liable to find 50 plastic flamingos all over your yard and hanging from the trees. It caused quite a traffic jam until you could get them all rounded up and who knew how long they had been there while you were gone. Ah, good times.


----------



## Donnathomp

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


quote unquuote:
Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet.

I think you just did!


----------



## Donnathomp

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


Both are gorgeous! thanks


----------



## dad's funnyface

margieelisabeth said:


> This isn't one of mine, but its from a pattern I use.


OMG. I have never seen one of these and I thought my mother made every kitschy (sp) thing in the world. It's hilarious. Maybe she didn't make them because we didn't use hot sauce. :-D


----------



## Lolly12

smontero237 said:


> My aunt who passed away 20 years ago crochet some awful things. There was a duck that pooped jelly beans, a frilly pillow with the scariest doll head in the middle, a toilet paper cover poodle. She also smoked heavily and every thing smelled like smoke. I need to say she was my favorite aunt and after all this time I still miss her. I kept every thing she made for me for years until I had to downsize. If I had the room as awful as that stuff was I would still have it, maybe not on display but somewhere!


Your post made me have a good hard giggle,I recognize people in my family that are very much like the description of your aunt.The jelly bean pooping duck did me in.A couple of years ago my bil received a plastic moose that pooped out chocolate covered brandi beans or something,I had a very good laugh when I saw it,cute gag gift,who dreams up these things 
Cheers
:-D

Lighten up people,if we can't laugh at ourselves or life,what a sad world we live in


----------



## bkingston

I definitely agree. That is what gives crochet a sour taste in the throats of many.


----------



## mirl56

I haven't read everyones comments - way too many! Of course there are aweful designs in any/every medium.

I have to confess to having made:
apron for dishwashing liquid bottle (long gone)
jelly bean pooping duck (still have!)
Toilet roll covers (gag holiday gifts for 10 co-workers,at least 10 yrs ago)
probably more my brain refuses to remember.
and I have to confess I want a tabasco bottle cover!!

the good thing is the projects are generally small and fairly quick.

This post reminded me of this 'you knit what?' blog (old, not updated in years)
http://youknitwhat.blogspot.com/
and this crochet one, I haven't looked at in years but looks like it's kept current:
http://whatnot2crochet.com/wordpress/


----------



## dad's funnyface

Mz Molly said:


> I was taught for every negative thing you say you must say 10 positive to reverse the negativity so here goes.
> 1 you are entitled to your opinion
> 2 I am sorry please forgive me
> 3 I love knitters and crocheters alike
> 4 I love the pictures posted here on the website
> 5 I love the creative ideas on how to use things we need without spending big bucks
> 6 I have learned new talents like how to make a world map
> 7 I crochet and have learned how to knit two prayer shawls
> 8 I love hearing about the "Ministry" programs going on and wish with all my heart I could knit/crochet well enough to take part
> 9 My goal is to someday take part in a granny square swap
> 10 My girlfriend who taught me how to knit is making me one of the bikini wash cloths


Bless you, Mz Molly.


----------



## bkingston

They are very gorgeous. Good endorsement for crochet projects.


----------



## Lolly12

grandmasheryl said:


> WTH?????
> is that outfit on that guy supposed to be??he looks like the snowmonster in rudolph the rednose reindeer
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas
Click to expand...

Your post made me pee my pants,I can't stop laughing.Some of the models look downright cranky,and the shirt that says please kill me is most appropriate.LOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Shdy990

that is why I taught myself knitting - there are far more good patterns now than there used to be


----------



## ACAROLG

Oh how I love you and your honesty! I can't tell you how often I've thought that when I look some of the pictures, I just can't believe some people waste their time on some things, both knitted and crocheted. But I must say in my own little knitting groups friends get a good laugh out of me cause I tell them when I think yarn they bought is butt ugly! But I never insult their work.. to each his own.


----------



## crjc

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that is hilarious. I agree with you. I have see some real garbage and wonder what were these "designers" thinking when they made that. I have been a crocheter much longer than I have been a knitter. I have crocheted the most beautiful garments, doiles, place mats etc. Most of our patterns/pattern books were imported from England. I remember crocheting a silver pant suit using Twilleys yarn,for our Ambassador to London and he and his wife were attending a command performance at Buckingham Palace, I was nine months pregnant - as a matter-of-fact, I was 2 wks. away from delivery date - when she asked me to make it. I made it, sitting up until the wee hours of the morning, so that she could get it to travel with. I have made beautiful doilies. I notice now all I can get are pineapple patterns. I thank God that I did not get rid of my old pattern books because the patterns were so much more beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie Camp

When I see the crochet afghan kits that are in one of the craft catalogs that come to the house, I wish I could crochet some intricate designs. Unfortunately, I am only able to work the granny square block. I cannot manage to work across rows without having my crochet tilt to the left. If you would like to make afghans, sweaters or sweater-coats in crochet, try one of the catalogs. 
My grandma used to make crocheted pillows and afghans and they felt like brillo or sos pads. It was the quality of yarn she used. They were awful, too. But we loved her for all of her 92 years.


----------



## chrisheskin

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> Wow! I love the pink dress. Chris.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


 :thumbup:


----------



## Connie W

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


Wow! I don't especially enjoy crocheting but these designs might win me over!


----------



## dad's funnyface

If you really want to be blown away go to http://crochetcoralreef.org
I don't know why my posts for links don't work. I copy them from the address field on the site and paste them here but they don't work.%$#@&*(?#@
Anyway, there's a lot to read on this site but it's very interesting. Someone has combined crocheting and math to create a coral reef in crochet. Incredible.


----------



## crjc

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Note it says "most astounding" men's fashion. I wonder how many beers they had before thinking of that one and how many the model had to drink before they could get him to model it.


----------



## peachy51

jcp207 said:


> I posted earlier and as I was reading the updated replies I had a flashback to the 70's. I crocheted a pink flamingo that stood 3 foot tall with the help of wooden dowels in it's legs. In my defense, it was for someone that like flamingos. We used to have neighborhood "wars". If you went out of town you were liable to find 50 plastic flamingos all over your yard and hanging from the trees. It caused quite a traffic jam until you could get them all rounded up and who knew how long they had been there while you were gone. Ah, good times.


HAHA ... It's called "being flocked" ... still do it here in TX ... it's the adult version of TPing a house


----------



## Lolly12

This particular item is crocheted,and stunning.Check it out,someone posted this yesterday

http://www.lilietnene.com/item/sd2a-3786co-pr/


----------



## peachy51

Veering off track for just a moment ... talking about the pink flamingos ... when my daughter was engaged to a guy from England, he took her over there for a two-week vacation. They stayed with various family members of his. My daughter bought me a garden troll. When she showed it to them they were aghast. She asked why. They told her that over there they felt the same about the garden trolls as we did over here about the pink flamingos ... hideous. My daughter thought it was hilarious and brought it to me. That little garden troll is sitting in my garden as we speak! I think he's adorable :mrgreen:


----------



## dad's funnyface

Caninebat said:


> I got to admit I still love crocheting table cloths and doilys in cotton the lacier the better lol


Me too. Love thread crochet. I made a tablecloth some years ago and now I can't find it - I might cry.


----------



## greatgran21

the pink dress is incredible would never have the ability to make it


----------



## nannyberfa

Your imagination is your only limit to crafting things. It use to be in style to crochet or knit baby bottle covers. To each his own.


----------



## ole chook

Looks so wummy and soft and warm


laineyp said:


> Here's a picture of one of the Afghans from the book. Isn't it beautiful!


----------



## Cythera

Afghans can be marvelous. That having been said, I've tried granny squares more than once, and have come to the inescapable conclusion that I'm simply incapable of making the blasted things! On the other hand, I'm currently threatening my son with the duck as a graduation gift - to be presented in public of course


----------



## ole chook

that is cool, it is like the avatar dolls from Japan and I love them as well with their big eyes and heads


bobctwn65 said:


> how bout this ugly looking thing


----------



## Karen Liebengood

Wow, this has been soo funny! I don't think anyone is being mean. We all have our own ideas what is cool! I stay away from dust catchers if I can! Everyone needs to take all this with a grain of salt! Nothing on here is so serious to be hurt by


----------



## smontero237

NJG said:


> dad's funnyface said: I was into every new craft that came along back in the 70's, whether it was attractive or not.
> 
> OMG, I was too. I remember drying veggies in the oven, carrots and potatoes and then gluing them to an old barn board and arranging them like flowers. I thought they were so cool. Guess I shouldn't think too hard about this cause I may remember some other "wonderful" creation I made.
> 
> A good friend of mine gave me a fiber optic plant that I thought was the most gaudy thing I had ever seen. I only put it out when I knew she was coming. She loved it, but it had to live in my closet 99% of the time.


I was into decopodge in the 70's. We would cut pictures out of magazines, calendars or where we could find them and stick them on a board. My dad would put together puzzles and decopodge and frame them. There was one with a mandolin and fruit. He did one for a family friend and she still has it hanging in her family room. It has not improved with age.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Let's not forget that some people buy the "odd" to others stuff, for the good giggle,( we all need laughter in our hearts) the surprise gift for one who has every thing in the world and then there are the collectors who only make or buy the useless, extreme and hilariously funny! Most people do not part with their hard earned cash for nothing so they must perceive the need. Lucky the sales person!! Hey, I made my Mum feet for her dining room table that was scratching the tile,before sticky, soft felt pads were available!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Let's not forget that some people buy the "odd" to others stuff, for the good giggle,( we all need laughter in our hearts) the surprise gift for one who has every thing in the world and then there are the collectors who only make or buy the useless, extreme and hilariously funny! Most people do not part with their hard earned cash for nothing so they must perceive the need. Lucky the sales person!! Hey, I made my Mum feet for her dining room table that was scratching the tile,before sticky, soft felt pads were available!


----------



## jckennett

Perhaps I should have specified that the cover for the tabasco bottle was in the shape of a cactus, not fine and beautiful.

My crocheting and knitting time is so precious (never enough) that I feel that what I make has to be truly beautiful or truly useful and designed to keep someone I love or someone in need warm or at least covered.


larlie said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think the tabasco bottle and the sweet chilli sauce bottle which are each covered with a finely crocheted cover (my mother's work) to be 'hideous'? No. They sit in front of my pantry shelves. They are beautifully executed and spiderweb fine. I am happy to have them as a reminder of my mother's handworking skills.
> 
> Why should we belittle anyone's work either of yesteryear or today? Seems tasteless to do so. I love having those little covers, just for fun and in my mother's memory.
Click to expand...


----------



## music70

Furor?? Goodness, from some of the posts, you've started WWIII! LOL Stay calm, everyone, and keep on doing whatever you've been doing. If it gives you pleasure, then it is worth it. Thank goodness we have all these craft choices to keep us productive and off the streets.


----------



## JeanneE

Norma B I also had some items that my Nana crocheted many years ago. Not too long ago I decided to take them out of storage and display them. I think that an apron would look great if you framed it and hung it in your kitchen. A real piece of art. I took the twin bed sized spread, folded it and draped it over the back of a Queen Ann chair in my livingroom and have had lots of compliments on it but I just enjoy a smile every time I pass by. I sure wasn't enjoying the "treasures" when they were wrapped in tissue and stored in a cedar closet.


----------



## jckennett

Isn't that funny? I find crochet harder on my hands than knitting. I always have at least two projects on the go for that very reason, so I can switch between when my hands start to hurt. Good for you, for making charity blankets. I like plastic canvas sometimes, too, having made a whole doll house for my daughter when she was young.


triandesigns said:


> I can see where you are coming from but as a severely disabled pensioner who loves to knit, sometimes it is painful and crocheting is so much kinder to painful joints!!! I make blankets for charity and make up my own patterns quite often. At the moment I am trying to crochet some pretend cactus!!! How's that for useless? It is fun though. By the way, I do like plastic canvas sometimes.


----------



## threekidsmom

A lot of it might be determined by how well you crochet. To each his own. Everyone has different tastes. However, I was looking through an old crochet magazine the other day and couldn't believe all the tacky crappy looking junk they had patterns for! I almost threw the book away, but decided to save it in case someone wanted it!


----------



## ole chook

:O) Have you still got the pattern for your Duck?



mirl56 said:


> I haven't read everyones comments - way too many! Of course there are aweful designs in any/every medium.
> 
> I have to confess to having made:
> apron for dishwashing liquid bottle (long gone)
> jelly bean pooping duck (still have!)
> Toilet roll covers (gag holiday gifts for 10 co-workers,at least 10 yrs ago)
> probably more my brain refuses to remember.
> and I have to confess I want a tabasco bottle cover!!
> 
> the good thing is the projects are generally small and fairly quick.
> 
> This post reminded me of this 'you knit what?' blog (old, not updated in years)
> http://youknitwhat.blogspot.com/
> and this crochet one, I haven't looked at in years but looks like it's kept current:
> http://whatnot2crochet.com/wordpress/


----------



## NJG

JeanneE said:


> Norma B I also had some items that my Nana crocheted many years ago. Not too long ago I decided to take them out of storage and display them. I think that an apron would look great if you framed it and hung it in your kitchen. A real piece of art. I took the twin bed sized spread, folded it and draped it over the back of a Queen Ann chair in my livingroom and have had lots of compliments on it but I just enjoy a smile every time I pass by. I sure wasn't enjoying the "treasures" when they were wrapped in tissue and stored in a cedar closet.


I have an antique dresser/wash stand that has a towel bar across the top. I usually have Grandma's crocheted table cloth draped over that towel bar and down across the top of the dresser and then have family photos and other family items displayed on it. I love seeing it everyday.


----------



## linzers

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


Forgive me for not reading all 25 pages of responses. I do not know if anyone else suggested that you look at Prudence Mapstone's work. I love my knitting, and do not enjoy crocheting. You can find some very pretty crocheted shawls if you comb through ravelry, but Ms. Mapstone's work is pure artistry. Please let us know what u think.


----------



## fisherwoman

Reading just a few of these posts is enuf for me. I get it!

Let's not be so sensitive that you would be insulted and take leave from reading this post. I found it amusing and right on.

Crochet and knitting both have their place. I have seen some awful looking patterns to knit as well as crochet, and I am just a beginner.

What makes living in America so wonderful is that you can say and do what you want in this FREE country.

Fisherwoman

PS Yes, And I also inherited one of those crocheted toilet paper roll covers with the little dolly's plastic head sticking out, so what of it?


----------



## peachy51

linzers said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not reading all 25 pages of responses. I do not know if anyone else suggested that you look at Prudence Mapstone's work. I love my knitting, and do not enjoy crocheting. You can find some very pretty crocheted shawls if you comb through ravelry, but Ms. Mapstone's work is pure artistry. Please let us know what u think.
Click to expand...

She does have some intresting stuff. I especially love her little handbags! :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

I have my grandmas toilet roll cover with the doll. Wouldnt part with it for anything. In fact may make another one so I can change them around.


----------



## Norma B.

grandmasheryl said:


> WTH?????
> is that outfit on that guy supposed to be??he looks like the snowmonster in rudolph the rednose reindeer
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas
Click to expand...

THIS IS WONDERFUL!! I just looked at this link to see what everyone was talking about. Do you think we could get knitting patterns for these great fashions? And what size needle would you suggest for most of them? U.S. #150 or just a tree trunk???? Now PLEASE understand I DON'T want to hurt anyone's delicate feelings or offend those who really love this look, but, well, might I just say it's---------droll. :|


----------



## LadyElle

barrcrochet said:


> I love this thread. I LOVE crochet, but seriously - crochet covered rock ?? it's clever, and people probably sell them - I just don't get it. My daughter and I share photos when we run across - what we consider - strange crochet. It's fun and harmless.
> 
> I also make wine bottle toppers - some people love them - others can't understand the fun - doesn't bother me a bit! I've sold hundreds


Does anyone remember the "Pet Rock" era? Did you now they even made mink fur coats for them? The phase passed but whatever happened to the mini mink coats?


----------



## Susie J

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


Hahahahahahahahahahaha. I just wanted to say hat your post is hilariously funny and true!


----------



## LadyElle

Junelouise said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!! I just dragged the crochet doll out of the closet, but she was made for the air freshener. My DH's aunt made it for me years ago! She also did the outfits for dolls that were gorgeous! She passed on the patterns to me and I think I sent some to one of my swap partners who did dolls. I do not crochet..even though my daughters bought me The Happy Hooker book several years ago. I think I need someone to SHOW me how to do it.
> 
> Check out the fabulous Southern Belle crocheted patterns from Annie's Attic (now epatternscentral)!! Talk about amazingly beautiful!
> 
> http://www.e-patternscentral.com/list.html?cat_id=605
> 
> June
Click to expand...


----------



## Evie RM

smontero237 said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister is not on KP, I read her what you posted and she was appalled that someone could be that mean. I think this subject is fine, in fact I am amused by it.
Click to expand...

I agree. To call someone's opinion stinky is not the way to go. That is really a mean comment and everyone is entitled to their own opinion without being told that it is stinky. Thank goodness that most of the people here on KP are really nice and do not make these sort of comments. I think it was very rude.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan

OMGoodness, that's worse than a cover for the tissue box! And I agree wholeheartedly about the hideousness of many crochet patterns. I too am a crocheter (my first learning) and then I learned to knit. I still crochet something if I need a fast gift. eg. an afghan or baby shawl.

I'm totally with you on this one!!


----------



## tinykneecaps

OK ladies. I have read all pages up to 19 and then wore myself out getting upset one minute and laughing the next. I have never seen so much activity on this forum since I joined. I will be page 27 and want to share my story. My daughter (59 yrs) ASKED me to make her a toilet paper cover for Christmas. I got carried away and made one for every Holiday I could think of. When she received them she was bowled over and told me over and over how much she LOVED them. Now, each time I run across a new pattern, I do another one for her. She is in Alaska and very active in her neighborhood, but I refuse to make any for her friends, even though they all await the mail to see if I am sending a new one. Recently did a "cup of coffee" for my SIL and he has it in his office at home. 

So, I say, as other have already said, TO EACH HIS OWN. LIFE IS TO SHORT.......ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN!!


----------



## ZENmama

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


Those are both amazing works there! I might be able to hook that dress with a detailed pattern but free-form...wow! Beautiful!


----------



## MamaBonz 55

I'm still giggling at the messages in this thread. Just the thing for a snowy day. I have to say that I've always wondered why people felt the urge to make little clothes - knitted, crocheted and/or quilted - for everything in the kitchen, bathroom and elsewhere. Now I know. Thanks to a recent invasion of Asian stinkbugs, one of the horrid things fell into the toaster at my son's house. They threw it away. After reading this thread, maybe I should get a pattern to make a cover for their new one? It's the kindly MIL thing to do, don't you agree?

Edit: Ummmm, sorry. That's probably a lot more than you wanted to know.


----------



## lilydragon

Norma B. said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! This is not my grandmother's crochet!!! She did some fairly fancy crocheted aprons and pillow case trims, but nothing like these. In fact, I have one of her aprons and a pair of pillow cases tucked away with a crocheted baby blanket and she's been gone for 65 years. What's sad to me is that they'll mean nothing to anyone else and will probably end up with a pile of stuff at Goodwill.
Click to expand...

You can send them my way! I wasn't able to keep anything my grandmother made. And she did some of those doll cloths with the skirts that went over toilet paper rolls. I'd be glad to keep anything from the Goodwill bin.


----------



## Evie RM

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


There are definitely some way out crochet patterns out there, but there are also some very good ones. I have made croched dresses for my daughter when she was small that were very nice. Currently, I found a baby bib booklet of croched baby bibs in 100% cotton yarn. They are adorable. One looks like a tuxedo shirt front with the ruffles and bow tie. One is a clown face. One has a pocket in front that you can put a baby spoon into which is nice when giving it as a gift. Because of the cotton yarn, they are very absorbent. I can get one made in a day and I have taken one of the basic patterns and kind of designed my own with flowers, etc. The croched scarflets are really nice, too. They also work up really fast. The "Pet Pillow" is nice, too. I made a Turtle as a gift and it turned out really nice. You used an actual standard size pillow and croched a cover for it that was the turtle body. The only things you had to stuff with polyester was the head and feet. I could go on and on, so keep looking, I am sure you will find lots of crochet patterns that are lovely.


----------



## ole chook

We can still buy Pet Rocks at our local Markets, the lady who is painting them is a really good Artist - pardon the pun but 'They Rock'


LadyElle said:


> barrcrochet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread. I LOVE crochet, but seriously - crochet covered rock ?? it's clever, and people probably sell them - I just don't get it. My daughter and I share photos when we run across - what we consider - strange crochet. It's fun and harmless.
> 
> I also make wine bottle toppers - some people love them - others can't understand the fun - doesn't bother me a bit! I've sold hundreds
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember the "Pet Rock" era? Did you now they even made mink fur coats for them? The phase passed but whatever happened to the mini mink coats?
Click to expand...


----------



## jckennett

Impressive. Free form Crochet is something I'd like to learn.


linzers said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not reading all 25 pages of responses. I do not know if anyone else suggested that you look at Prudence Mapstone's work. I love my knitting, and do not enjoy crocheting. You can find some very pretty crocheted shawls if you comb through ravelry, but Ms. Mapstone's work is pure artistry. Please let us know what u think.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinykneecaps

Don't know how to post a picture yet, but I did figure out how to add an avatar. This is testing the process to see if you can see the pictures of the toilet paper covers I made for my DTR in my avatar. Toodles.


----------



## luv

I had a friend crochet a you know what for her husband's hoo-haw needless to say she had too much time on her hands but when she told me I had to laugh. There are crochet covers for everything I guess.


----------



## Nan of four

Ooo! Ms Molly, I think that was a bit uncalled for. Obviously you cannot take a joke you poor thing.


----------



## Norma B.

tinykneecaps said:


> OK ladies. I have read all pages up to 19 and then wore myself out getting upset one minute and laughing the next. I have never seen so much activity on this forum since I joined. I will be page 27 and want to share my story. My daughter (59 yrs) ASKED me to make her a toilet paper cover for Christmas. I got carried away and made one for every Holiday I could think of. When she received them she was bowled over and told me over and over how much she LOVED them. Now, each time I run across a new pattern, I do another one for her. She is in Alaska and very active in her neighborhood, but I refuse to make any for her friends, even though they all await the mail to see if I am sending a new one. Recently did a "cup of coffee" for my SIL and he has it in his office at home.
> 
> So, I say, as other have already said, TO EACH HIS OWN. LIFE IS TO SHORT.......ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN!!


WONDERFUL!! I hope you have one that looks like a wedding cake for June. A hovering bat for Halloween? A tie for Fathers' Day? How about a groundhog peeking out of the top for Feb 2? I could get carried away on this! I love your sense of humor, and the sense of humor of MOST of our forum members. Bless them for they shall always have laughter in their hearts and homes.


----------



## Norma B.

luv said:


> I had a friend crochet a you know what for her husband's hoo-haw needless to say she had too much time on her hands but when she told me I had to laugh. There are crochet covers for everything I guess.


OMG! Talk about rolling on the floor! THANK YOU SO MUCH!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jckennett

Okay, gang, it's time for some ugly confessions:

Though I don't own one (having never taken the time to make one), I have a definite soft spot for toilet roll covers, crocheted, knit, or sewn.

I also like doilies, lots of doilies. I think many (not all) are beautiful. I even have a few patterns for anti-macassars. And as one KPer mentioned about a relative of hers, I also have crocheted drapes in progress. I love motif crochet (except sewing in the ends) and have made several altar cloths.

If I drank tea (which I don't), I think some tea pot cosies are charming. And I treasure the pot holders that my Aunt Shirley crocheted for me.

I enjoy making frilly, lacy, crocheted dresses for my granddaughters.

I have crocheted several outrageous looking toys for grandchildren.

And for everyone who bad-mouthed the crochet fashions of the 70s, well, I'm just going to have to disagree (pleasantly) with you. I still like many of them. My sister made me a lovely vest from granny squares which I think is lovely. Actually I think it's lanquishing in a box somewhere but it doesn't fit me anymore.

To everyone out there, enjoy what you do no matter whether anyone else likes it, and don't give up. To paraphrase what L.M. Montgomery said in one of her books, the woman whose hands are occupied always has the advantage over the woman whose hands are idle. Or something like that. Please don't take any more offense.


----------



## Evie RM

scottybearNSW said:


> I have my grandmas toilet roll cover with the doll. Wouldnt part with it for anything. In fact may make another one so I can change them around.


I made a few of those when they were popular. At the time, I thought they were great. I would not use them now. It is a sign of the times, I guess. Just like clothing, styles change from year to year. Sometimes the styles come back in style. Maybe those doll covers will come back some day, too.


----------



## Norma B.

jckennett said:


> Okay, gang, it's time for some ugly confessions:
> 
> Though I don't own one (having never taken the time to make one), I have a definite soft spot for toilet roll covers, crocheted, knit, or sewn.
> 
> I also like doilies, lots of doilies. I think many (not all) are beautiful. I even have a few patterns for anti-macassars. And as one KPer mentioned about a relative of hers, I also have crocheted drapes in progress. I love motif crochet (except sewing in the ends) and have made several altar cloths.
> 
> If I drank tea (which I don't), I think some tea pot cosies are charming. And I treasure the pot holders that my Aunt Shirley crocheted for me.
> 
> I enjoy making frilly, lacy, crocheted dresses for my granddaughters.
> 
> I have crocheted several outrageous looking toys for grandchildren.
> 
> And for everyone who bad-mouthed the crochet fashions of the 70s, well, I'm just going to have to disagree (pleasantly) with you. I still like many of them. My sister made me a lovely vest from granny squares which I think is lovely. Actually I think it's lanquishing in a box somewhere but it doesn't fit me anymore.
> 
> To everyone out there, enjoy what you do no matter whether anyone else likes it, and don't give up. To paraphrase what L.M. Montgomery said in one of her books, the woman whose hands are occupied always has the advantage over the woman whose hands are idle. Or something like that. Please don't take any more offense.


Ah, and "Blessed are the peacemakers for they shall have a place in Heaven!" You are the greatest!! Thanks for a really fun run.
:thumbup:


----------



## tinykneecaps

To NormaB
Thanks for your suggestions....hadn't thought of the 3 you mentioned. If you have more suggestions, PM me. This subject is getting way too many hits. 

Forgot to mention that the one she requested after the Christmas one was the doll with the skirt, like she had seen my mother make. I sent that and her husband got freaked out over the half doll it was on so she had to take the doll out and stuff the bodice in the TP hole. This was made specific to her colors and she uses it in between holidays. This made me laugh as he is an X Fireman and I thought nothing freaked THEM out!


----------



## LunaDragon

Omg! I have to post this it made me laugh and happy, so all those egg cozy's can be made into hats then donated.

http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit

http://theknitter.themakingspot.com/blog/knit-an-innocent-smoothie-hat-for-age-uk


----------



## Norma B.

LunaDragon said:


> Omg! I have to post this it made me laugh and happy, so all those egg cozy's can be made into hats then donated.
> 
> http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit
> 
> http://theknitter.themakingspot.com/blog/knit-an-innocent-smoothie-hat-for-age-uk


Oh these are wonderful! REALLY! Not only great humor but fun to just pick up to fill a small ***** of time while doing a lot of good too. I have no idea how to do that sort of thing, but maybe someday will give it a try. Thanks for sharing.

Remember, laughter is the best medicine! Stay healthy!
Norma


----------



## BiDDi

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


Truly Frightening :shock: I love the idea of a sauce bottle cover. our sauce bottle is in daily use and the cover would rarely be replaced, Lucky if the lid goes back on. I do have a "Dolly Varden" toilet roll cover made by my late MIL. Very precious but :roll:


----------



## dearirma

Yeah, uh huh, so there! lol


----------



## dearirma

Ohhh, ha, ha, ha! I can picture that at my grandma's.


----------



## dearirma

Thanks for the laugh, funkyknitter. Yes, I can picture that at grandma's.


----------



## dearirma

I like the sleepy mexican tabasco covers.


----------



## carillonpatrice

That's seriously over the top. Really.
A friend of mine sent me a picture of a school bus, no longer drivable covered in crocheted afghan bits. My knit group laughed itself silly with that one.
Also the guy standing in his bathroom wearing a complete onesy--head to toe cables. Again, hysterical laughter.
I, too, have other ways to use up yarn. but I so enjoy the humor of it all... just sayin'



jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


----------



## Crafty Peggy

The bottle tops remind me of the poodles I use to knit for liquor bottles. The men all wanted them to cover up what kind of liquor and how much they were drinking. LOL


----------



## kanga

the worst i have see was a pair of striped mens short shorts1


----------



## lizmaxwell

You are right the dress is a showstopper and would make a wonderful wedding dress


----------



## kanga

favorites


----------



## run4fittness

It is not just crochet and knitting that have the "unusual" items. Every craft out there has something that to most of us is "useless", but who are we to judge another person's likes? I enjoy some of the silly stuff and the rest to each their own! I don't care but some of it is really colorful!


----------



## funkyknitter

calemma said:


> I made a cover for my hot water bottle so it doesn't burn me. Whats wrong with that?


Forgive me for saying it but hot water bottles were used for other purposes back in the day and hung on the back of bathroom doors.

Now I must go far ,far away like Miss Molly said.


----------



## AMZ

mirl56 said:


> I haven't read everyones comments - way too many! Of course there are aweful designs in any/every medium.
> 
> I have to confess to having made:
> apron for dishwashing liquid bottle (long gone)
> jelly bean pooping duck (still have!)
> Toilet roll covers (gag holiday gifts for 10 co-workers,at least 10 yrs ago)
> probably more my brain refuses to remember.
> and I have to confess I want a tabasco bottle cover!!
> 
> the good thing is the projects are generally small and fairly quick.
> 
> This post reminded me of this 'you knit what?' blog (old, not updated in years)
> http://youknitwhat.blogspot.com/
> and this crochet one, I haven't looked at in years but looks like it's kept current:
> http://whatnot2crochet.com/wordpress/


Some of my knits should be on the site you knit what. But then what would my family do for a good laugh if I didn't turn out some thing to laugh at?

My mom is 91 and I have a few of hers. I'll never part with them just too much fun.

My Grandmother made the beer can hats sure wish I had one. What a hoot.

Us artist yes I said artist just have to have fun.

I've had a good laugh going back down memory lane.

Ann


----------



## katkarma

I can't believe I've actually read through 28 pages on this thread!!! Never have I done that!!! One reason is I'm always looking for the next GREAT thing to crochet! I've got several ideas from the thread, while only scanning the sillyness in between! Thanks so much for this thread! 

And to think I gave up crochet for 30 years because there weren't any stylish patterns! Boy, has that changed!

By the way, the dogs in my picture all are wearing crocheted sweaters, even though I knit more than I crochet now....Crochet still has its advantages, just as knitting does, crochet just gets a bad rap!

Noreen


----------



## Elveta

He looks great !! the outfit ..Now that's horrible


----------



## Janeway

Parrishththgt said:


> Bonnniemay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone piss in your corn flakes this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> Touche !
Click to expand...

Double touché!


----------



## Janeway

kanga said:


> favorites


Absolutely too cute!


----------



## Novice Sandy

Not a bad subject. I have crocheted on and off for 29 years. I love crochet. But I have seen some very ugly crochet over the years. My mom crocheted, and knit, but she favored crochet. She did lovely work. So I have always geared toward lovely crochet doilies and afghans. Although, I must admit, mom crocheted a pumpkin orange and brown afghan when I was about 11, in a chevron fashion. I always loved to curl up in it, as it was warm. When I got grown, I wondered why she kept it. It was ugly in color, but the workmanship was wonderful. My mom passed, 6 years ago, and Dad still had that afghan, until he re-married. Not sure where it went. It wore well and was still wonderful to snuggle up in. Still, the colors definitely were no in my taste.


----------



## Janeway

tinykneecaps said:


> Don't know how to post a picture yet, but I did figure out how to add an avatar. This is testing the process to see if you can see the pictures of the toilet paper covers I made for my DTR in my avatar. Toodles.


Please PM me how to add an avatar picture. Thanks as I'm learning too.


----------



## RedQueen

I have seen so many lovely and beautiful crocheted items I wouldn't say anything about anything being crocheted. Some people like weird things. That being said and also being both a knitter and a crocheter I have seen some pretty horrendous projects in both.


----------



## AMZ

jckennett said:


> Okay, gang, it's time for some ugly confessions:
> 
> Though I don't own one (having never taken the time to make one), I have a definite soft spot for toilet roll covers, crocheted, knit, or sewn.
> 
> I also like doilies, lots of doilies. I think many (not all) are beautiful. I even have a few patterns for anti-macassars. And as one KPer mentioned about a relative of hers, I also have crocheted drapes in progress. I love motif crochet (except sewing in the ends) and have made several altar cloths.
> 
> If I drank tea (which I don't), I think some tea pot cosies are charming. And I treasure the pot holders that my Aunt Shirley crocheted for me.
> 
> I enjoy making frilly, lacy, crocheted dresses for my granddaughters.
> 
> I have crocheted several outrageous looking toys for grandchildren.
> 
> And for everyone who bad-mouthed the crochet fashions of the 70s, well, I'm just going to have to disagree (pleasantly) with you. I still like many of them. My sister made me a lovely vest from granny squares which I think is lovely. Actually I think it's lanquishing in a box somewhere but it doesn't fit me anymore.
> 
> To everyone out there, enjoy what you do no matter whether anyone else likes it, and don't give up. To paraphrase what L.M. Montgomery said in one of her books, the woman whose hands are occupied always has the advantage over the woman whose hands are idle. Or something like that. Please don't take any more offense.


My mom made me a vest just like that about 40 years ago.
I love wearing a wool sweater my mom made when she was 18. That was 73 years ago.

Ann


----------



## zoesaunt

God bless you Carol! I was there 12 years ago with back surgery, physical therapy, drugs....and I still have pain! I know how you feel. It's ok, honey. There will come a day when you will wake up refreshed, ready to do whatever you wish to. It'll come, trust me.


----------



## zoesaunt

Ggram said:


> Hi. Is the pattern for the pink-lace-freeform dress by Antonia available? If so, can you tell me where to get it?


Ravelry


----------



## sewbee42

Oh, you really opened a can of worms with this topic 
I have seen nose coats and weinie warmers, and made both with tassels on the end, the tampon, and enjoyed the laughs from all of them. 
I have seen fashions repeat, laugh at my high school fashions, and tell my grandson to pull up his pants and my granddaughter to wear longer shorts. 
Life is too short not to enjoy it all!


----------



## dijewe

zoesaunt said:


> Bacteria on a toliet paper roll cover? No more than is on ANYTHING in a bathroom. The cover is made to disguise rolls of toliet paper, not to be USED for toliet paper!
> I'm sorry, dear, but you made me laugh until I had tears in my eyes! Right up until I realized that you didn't know what they were used for. Not everyone has the cabinet space available to hide the rolls of toliet paper, I sure don't. So the fad was to crochet covers of the rolls to be used next, instead of having rolls of toliet paper sitting there, naked. Understand now?


 :lol: I know what they are for - my mother had a couple of them to match her various decorating phases. I have seen under a black light what lurks in bathrooms in the most unsuspecting places - even tooth brushes that are left exposed. :shock:


----------



## dijewe

Uh Oh - I just googled hot sauce bottle covers. Guess what my kids are getting in their 2013 christmas stockings...... I luv 'em!


----------



## bonbf3

dwernars said:


> zoesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacteria on a toliet paper roll cover? No more than is on ANYTHING in a bathroom. The cover is made to disguise rolls of toliet paper, not to be USED for toliet paper!
> I'm sorry, dear, but you made me laugh until I had tears in my eyes! Right up until I realized that you didn't know what they were used for. Not everyone has the cabinet space available to hide the rolls of toliet paper, I sure don't. So the fad was to crochet covers of the rolls to be used next, instead of having rolls of toliet paper sitting there, naked. Understand now?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I know what they are for - my mother had a couple of them to match her various decorating phases. I have seen under a black light what lurks in bathrooms in the most unsuspecting places - even tooth brushes that are left exposed. :shock:
Click to expand...

Oh yuck. Almost time for bed. Now I just can't WAIT to go in the bathroom and brush my teeth. Heeeelllllpppp!

 :shock: :?:


----------



## Dreamweaver

One man's trash is another man's treasure.... comes to mind... I have seen horrendous items in all kinds of mediums in the name of art or creativity...... Viva la Difference..... but some people's taste is all in their mouth!!!!!!


----------



## peachy51

zoesaunt said:


> Ggram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is the pattern for the pink-lace-freeform dress by Antonia available? If so, can you tell me where to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ravelry
Click to expand...

FYI ... The dress is on Ravelry, but there is no pattern. If you go to Ravelry tho, look at all of her projects. She has some stunning stuff.


----------



## peachy51

Dreamweaver said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.... comes to mind... I have seen horrendous items in all kinds of mediums in the name of art or creativity...... Viva la Difference..... but some people's taste is all in their mouth!!!!!!


I agree Jynx ... or in their wallets. I get a catalog from Neiman Marcus and it has some of the most hideous clothing in it at the most outlandish prices you have ever seen ... most of them are things I would not be caught dead in if you gave them to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Knit Diva

Hey!! I crocheted quite a few of those "aprons' for my dish liquid back in the day! LOL I made them with crochet cotton in colours to match the kitchen decor! LOL Tooo funny, I had forgotten about those! Tee hee...I was quite proud of my "apron" and had many requests from my girlfriends! LOL Thanks for the reminders, memories and the smile! 



Gwen in L.A. said:


> Bath accessories for covering the toilet tissue were bad enough, but aprons and other covers for dishwashing liquid *bothered* me. Bothered on a level deep lol


----------



## gavinsgrammy

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


The dress and shawl are both very nice!


----------



## diana1960

I bought some dishsoap bottle covers that I think are cute??
they were dresses..all made with varigated yarn


----------



## ElegantDetails

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


Those two examples are very cool.... OMG ...... .the dress is absolutely exquisite!! I've never seen anything like that.......


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay, in all fairness to crochet, I crochet beautiful christening gowns that are put in shadow boxes after the baby uses them and are handed down to generations to come. I take a lot of pride in these dresses. I have also crocheted beautiful baby blankets, etc. However, you are right that there are some pretty awful patterns out there but that can happen with crochet, knit, paintings, scrapbooking, plastic canvas, you name it someone can make whatever it is bad. But that is why we each have different tastes. I love crochet as much as knitting but crochet now makes my carpal tunnel worse so I'm on a knitting spree, it doesn't hurt as much as the twisting motion of crochet. I love both crafts, you just have to pick pretty things to do. I have a small set of a plastic boy and girl that my grandmother meticulously crocheted clothes for that I would not give anything for. They are only two inches tall so that gives you an idea of how tiny the clothes are. She was a master at baby clothes as well, all crocheted and I have handed down the baby clothes she crocheted for my girls and they let their girls wear them and now will go to a fourth generation. Love them both. Hey if you want ugly, anyone remember macrame? I had two floor to ceiling hanging macrame plant holders that were awesome, but now considered ugly. Go figure.


----------



## NipomoNan

I think there are two schools of crochet, each totally separate from each other...the only thing they have in common is their manipulation of a hook-- it's NOT even the same hook! One crochet is based on fine materials, tools, patterns and intricate stitches. The other, relies on heavier threads and yarns, bigger tools and entirely different designs, patterns, and use of color. We might think of trying to change our names LOL.


----------



## peachy51

NipomoNan said:


> I think there are two schools of crochet, each totally separate from each other...the only thing they have in common is their manipulation of a hook-- it's NOT even the same hook! One crochet is based on fine materials, tools, patterns and intricate stitches. The other, relies on heavier threads and yarns, bigger tools and entirely different designs, patterns, and use of color. We might think of trying to change our names LOL.


I have to disagree slightly with this ... they both use the same stitches regardless of whether you are using an M hook with bulky yarn or a 0 steel hook with #30 crochet thread. I think it's more like there is straight crochet and lace crochet ... same as knitting.


----------



## gdib

Stevieland, Yes what exquisite workmanship, how beautiful. I can only dream, to be able to create such lovely items.


----------



## ute4kp

Mz Molly said:


> jckennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?
> 
> 
> 
> Cut down on the snarky topic lines.
> 
> I think you need to go far far far away. I think if anyone can crochet anything that makes them happy who are we to judge. Yes you are entitled to your opinion and right now it stinks. I am leaving this topic and not coming back. You all sit here and cry if you want,.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyElle

I made half a dozen peter warmers in all kinds of colors and patterns, added tassels to all of them and put them on a six pack of longneck beer bottles to give to a beloved co-worker. I was so amazed when they turned out to be the hit of the entire staff Christmas party! What a hoot, and, they were knit ... just sayin"


----------



## sandyP

Personally, I love anything that is handmade. I agree that some things I see are not to my taste but if they are handmade well who cares really. I actually don't mind the macramé pot holders with the right plant in and the right surroundings. Fashion from the 70's and 80's is all coming back into trend now. Crochet tops and jackets are very popular amongst the teens. And so are the knitted loopy jackets.

A cover for a tabasco bottle will look better than having just the uncovered bottle stuck on the table. My opinion


----------



## Valli2

Thanks for the links to the dress and shawl. I appreciate both the beauty of those items and your gently made point. What I don't understand, and never have, is the prejudice against crochet. Many of the posts remind me of girls in grade school who say 'no offense but...' then proceed to be offensive. Crocheters don't bad mouth knitters, but some knitters seem to make a habit of bad mouthing crocheters. Why? So there are crappy crochet patterns. Do they in any way harm knitters? There are crappy knitting patterns too. Granted knitters have overall better pattern support and more excellent magazines to choose from. Fortunately that is changing. These last few years have seen a new golden age for crochet, praise be. Also fortunately, the younger generation of fiber artists don't seem to have the prejudice against crochet, again praise be. Isn't


----------



## peachy51

Valli2 said:


> Thanks for the links to the dress and shawl. I appreciate both the beauty of those items and your gently made point. What I don't understand, and never have, is the prejudice against crochet. Many of the posts remind me of girls in grade school who say 'no offense but...' then proceed to be offensive. Crocheters don't bad mouth knitters, but some knitters seem to make a habit of bad mouthing crocheters. Why? So there are crappy crochet patterns. Do they in any way harm knitters? There are crappy knitting patterns too. Granted knitters have overall better pattern support and more excellent magazines to choose from. Fortunately that is changing. These last few years have seen a new golden age for crochet, praise be. Also fortunately, the younger generation of fiber artists don't seem to have the prejudice against crochet, again praise be. Isn't


LOL ... maybe those prejudices come from knitters who are just jealous because they can't crochet :mrgreen:


----------



## Valli2

Ran out of room....isn't there enough prejudice in the world? Why contaminate fiber arts with senseless spite. If you think it doesnt hurt crocheters, your wrong. Oh not every last crochetet, but enough. And why?????


----------



## moke

My Mother gave her Mother-in-law a beautiful figurine..but the figurine was nude....we came back for a visit the next summer and the figurine had a crocheted bathing suit on!!!!!! we never got over that one. But my aunt Beady..could crochet whimsical 3 d animals...birds, swans etc...that were really beautiful...she would dip them in a sugar startch and pose them and she made us all go wow!


----------



## wjeanc

As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I may think something is absolutely gorgeous and you may think it's the worse color combination ever. And that's ok because if we all liked the exact same thing our lives would be very sterile and boring. 

I crocheted first, then picked up knitting. Each craft has its own usefulness and creativeness. My first crochet project was of all things a doily about 45 years ago and I still have it and it allows a lamp to rest on top of it.

Even if you don't like the color combination in something, or the style,the craftsmanship is to be admired and the knitter or crocheter is entitled to be proud of what they've accomplished.

So bravo to all you crafters and thank you all KPers for being so generous with your time, knowledge and assistance.


----------



## Valli2

Hi Peachy,

Maybe so. I would be happy to teach them. Interestingly, after my friend hired me to be the full time crochet expert at her shop, the snide, mean,offensive comments gradually decreased. Many knitters learned to crochet and crocheters to knit. The shop became known as crochet friendly. Our knitters began to object, out loud, when other knitters would make pretend funny but actually mean comments about crochet and crocheters. The adult form of bullying disappeared almost entirely. People who enjoyed any form of needle arts felt welcome. We stitched and bitched together, but about life's difficulties, not how we turned yarn into useful and beautiful treasures. We formed life long friendships, knitters, crocheters, spinners, weavers, tatters, quilters....it was wonderful. We all learned so much from each other. That is the way I know it can be, and that is the way it should be.


----------



## lizmaxwell

I crochet and knit but i think the predudice against crochet goes way back to when it was developed as a cheap alternative to the vastly expensive bobbin lace. It was always thought of as being as imitation of something that it could never be.


----------



## Valli2

Sadly, it seems the prejudice was against the poor Irish women who produced what started out as imitation lace. Queen Victoria loved Irish lace, and so it became wildly popular with upper class English women, but not so the poor, starving Irish women who made the lace. So two strikes against crochet rooted in a time over 150 years ago. The imitation lace issue and the English disdain for the Irish issue.


----------



## Valli2

Is it my phone, or do others find their screens get stuck? Anyway....here we are acting out antique, meaningless prejudices. I always found it ironic when an Irish woman sneered at crochet when it was very likely her great, great, great grandmother saved her family from starvation by producing Irish crochet during the potato famine. Many saved enough for passage to America from their crochet earnings.


----------



## lorbrown1

huneebee331 said:


> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.


Say What??? Avocado Tupperware and crocheted TP covers are "out" ?? How about the orange and brown Tupperware? And the Pyrex bowls with roosters on them?? And the funky fabric in orange and brown with kitchen utensils imprinted?? Someone put the word "Vintage" in front of it and I bought it. I've been duped! Only kidding...I do have it all and I love 'em! And I take NO offense from visitors who think I'm "outdated" in my taste. 
Enjoy what you you enjoy. Funky is fun!


----------



## laineyp

Wow! I love this. I am inspired! Thanks


----------



## laineyp

I was referring to the freestyle garment.


----------



## mousepotato

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


As the old saying goes "One man's meat is another man's poison". I've seen some pretty hideous (to my eye at least) knitted items as well. I fully fail to see the beauty in many of the cowl patterns so popular today or those ruffled scarves.


----------



## bonbf3

NipomoNan said:


> I think there are two schools of crochet, each totally separate from each other...the only thing they have in common is their manipulation of a hook-- it's NOT even the same hook! One crochet is based on fine materials, tools, patterns and intricate stitches. The other, relies on heavier threads and yarns, bigger tools and entirely different designs, patterns, and use of color. We might think of trying to change our names LOL.


I remember seeing my mother crochet with thread and a very small hook. She was making a tablecloth - all beautiful and intricate lacy circles. She did six at a time - two rows of three. She changed her mind or lost interest, and now I have some lovely crocheted place mats! She could do anything with a needle - sew, embroider, knit, crochet. I never realized how talented she was until I tried it myself!


----------



## navigator

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


Yes, yes, yes! Those get my vote for the worst ever! Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder.... I guess.


----------



## Thea

I can only crochet and I agree that there are some really awful crochet patterns out there. I was exploring a new website (well, new to me) and I found this link:

:shock:

At least we know why the models faces are covered!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bonnniemay

How about crochet lamp shade covers. A very good friend of mine made lamp shade covers for her lamps. They looked terrible but I would never tell her that and hurt her feelings. I told her how beautiful they looked and how original they were. Well you can guess what she made me a few weeks later but with mine she put fringes around the bottom. We put them on my lamps and we both agreed they looked fantastic. After she left I took them off and hid them under the couch. One day I happened to look outside and she was just pulling in my driveway so I took the covers from under the couch and put them on my shades before she got to the front door. Needless to say she was very pleased that I was still using them. She has moved out of the city but I still have them somewhere.


----------



## m2hvnfn

Janeway said:


> Parrishththgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnniemay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone piss in your corn flakes this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> Touche !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double touché!
Click to expand...

Touche, Touche, Touche!!! ... and with that said here is a picture of my toilet paper roll cover, it slides on sideways and is adjustable for different sizes!


----------



## jrstnt

you better get ahold of those items because only you would appreciate it. 
I crochet filets, doilies and bedspreads using the size 10 or smaller (20-50). Been knitting for two years and haven't touched a 0.00 hook. Crochet is my first love, but knitting is more challenging.
For those of you whose family ancestors are needle crafters, keep those projects, ugly or not. I wish now that I did.


----------



## katkarma

Valli2 said:


> Thanks for the links to the dress and shawl. I appreciate both the beauty of those items and your gently made point. What I don't understand, and never have, is the prejudice against crochet. Many of the posts remind me of girls in grade school who say 'no offense but...' then proceed to be offensive. Crocheters don't bad mouth knitters, but some knitters seem to make a habit of bad mouthing crocheters. Why? So there are crappy crochet patterns. Do they in any way harm knitters? There are crappy knitting patterns too. Granted knitters have overall better pattern support and more excellent magazines to choose from. Fortunately that is changing. These last few years have seen a new golden age for crochet, praise be. Also fortunately, the younger generation of fiber artists don't seem to have the prejudice against crochet, again praise be. Isn't


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LunaDragon

I was thinking of how much a person has to manipulate the yarn to make any thing. Some things we choose to make for beauty. If we choose to learn something new we want it to be something that makes us happy to create. We can poo poo any thing that does not fit our idea of beauty or happiness, but the people who choose to create those items have a story that inspired them and they were happy making it. I do not always like the colors they choose nor do I always like the finished product for myself, but as I look at them I think Wow. The time and creativity that was used into creating them made some one very happy.


----------



## rkr

nitwit04 said:


> However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there.
> 
> Apparently, what your creativity inspires is simply a matter of personal choice.


Hi nitwit4, I wasn't offended by your comment - and hope you won't be by mine. I saw this topic from yesterday & couldn't believe that there were instantly 32 pages! Somewhere around pg 3 feelings were beginning to be hurt and I don't mean that at all; I skipped the rest and went to the end after getting a sense of what was being written.
I'm nearly your age and have been knitting for nearly as long as have you; Mom & Gramma taught me around kindergarten age. 
Depending upon skill level, creativity is also in the eye-of-the beholder - the collectors! 
I've been involved in the Artist teddy bear community for the past 20+ years and know personally know artists selling their work for many hundreds of $$ to over $1000 for all sizes of hand-knit & -crocheted bears, of all type of fibers, ranging in size from ½" (yes, created from both crocheted and Oya lace out of silk sewing thread: one half inch tall, in 6 separate body parts and then jointed together..) up to 12" and over. 
These are definitely not the Beanie Baby or any manufactured bear types, but individually designed and hand-created by a single artist, called OOAK - 'One Of A Kind' - art forms. 
They are the true livelihoods for many of the artists I know and not just hobbies to pass the time during their free time in front of the TV.
I was a custom knitwear designer for a dozen years before opening my Teddy Bear Art studio in 1990; there are collectors for anything and everything that one can think of these days. Who are we to question how one makes a living and what form, format or outlet a person 'Art' talent takes?
Bobbie R


----------



## Thea

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


Oh wow, jckennett, you really have set the cat among the pigeons!! 
As hard as I have tried I really cannot get the hang of knitting so I only crochet and have done so for nearly 40 years. I have not taken offence at your post; I see nothing to take offence at! 
As a crocheter only, I too have seen some really hideous crochet patterns out there; and I agree with you, if the time ever comes to crochet a tabasco bottle cover, then I must hang up my hooks and get rid of my stash!!


----------



## gma11331

Guess I've been living under a rock but I had no idea that some knitters "looked down" on those who crochet. I do both though I haven't crocheted for years. In the 70's when long dresses were popular I knit one and crocheted one that was beautiful. Also wore the crocheted vests that were popular than. But styles change all the time. My mother crocheted really nice afghans for my kids that we still have. Not granny squares but solid patterns. I loved my knitted long dress but it kept getting longer and longer and I finally gave it to my friend who was about 3-4 inches taller than I...


----------



## Designer1234

CaroleD53 said:


> Life is definitely too short to be making a cover for my Tabasco bottle! I have to say, I do sometimes think people must have too much time on their hands when I see some of these patterns. Knitting magazines are very guilty of having the knitted equivalents!


I have made many many crochet items, including table cloths when people were using them. my kids each have one and put them on the table for special occasions. I also crochet a dificult lace bed spread many years ago. There are some crochet patterns that don't appeal to me, but there are also knitting patterns that don't appeal to me.

I think it is a shame that 
you are so judgmental - you are entitled to your opinion, and no one is suggesting that you make any of the things you are knocking, nor do we suggest you crochet if you dislike it that much.

Over the years, I have done a lot of designing in crochet and have taught a couple of crochet workshops which have been well received since we started the workshop section. and I find it a bit unpleasant when someone paints all crochet items with the same brush. If you don't like crochet - don't do it - it is that simple.

From your topic heading you deliberately tried to start something - I wonder why -

I spend my time trying to help people learn new techniques in both crochet and knitting on our workshops and I find it a bit 
sad that you would deliberately see if you can start an argument about something that a lot of us like to do, and also like some of the results.

I have never tried to talk down anyone else's projects, some I have privately disliked and some I have loved- the person who does them has the right to do so on this forum without people deliberately trying to 'see what kind of a furor' they can cause


----------



## train

I see ugly things in both knitting & crocheting, I see beautiful things in each too!, so what is the problem?


----------



## linzers

rkr said:


> nitwit04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I've knitted almost as long and don't understand WHY so many people waste time knitting - of all things! - bears! - but you're out there.
> 
> Apparently, what your creativity inspires is simply a matter of personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nitwit4, I wasn't offended by your comment - and hope you won't be by mine. I saw this topic from yesterday & couldn't believe that there were instantly 32 pages! Somewhere around pg 3 feelings were beginning to be hurt and I don't mean that at all; I skipped the rest and went to the end after getting a sense of what was being written.
> I'm nearly your age and have been knitting for nearly as long as have you; Mom & Gramma taught me around kindergarten age.
> Depending upon skill level, creativity is also in the eye-of-the beholder - the collectors!
> I've been involved in the Artist teddy bear community for the past 20+ years and know personally know artists selling their work for many hundreds of $$ to over $1000 for all sizes of hand-knit & -crocheted bears, of all type of fibers, ranging in size from ½" (yes, created from both crocheted and Oya lace out of silk sewing thread: one half inch tall, in 6 separate body parts and then jointed together..) up to 12" and over.
> These are definitely not the Beanie Baby or any manufactured bear types, but individually designed and hand-created by a single artist, called OOAK - 'One Of A Kind' - art forms.
> They are the true livelihoods for many of the artists I know and not just hobbies to pass the time during their free time in front of the TV.
> I was a custom knitwear designer for a dozen years before opening my Teddy Bear Art studio in 1990; there are collectors for anything and everything that one can think of these days. Who are we to question how one makes a living and what form, format or outlet a person 'Art' talent takes?
> Bobbie R
Click to expand...

Thank you for this intro into this OOAK bear art world. I had no idea it existed and it is fascinating to learn about. It is so easy to be dismissive of something you don't fully understand, b/c you don't realize that you don't have all the facts. I am such a "live and let live" person, and even though not everything in this world appeals to me instantly, I find I make choices based upon experience and exposure. It's not a good practice to be critical "roads" others have walked.


----------



## Designer1234

Carol V said:


> Hands down, the ugliest crocheted item I ever saw is an afghan crocheted by my late mother-in-law, God rest her soul. She obviously had gotten the acrylic yarn on sale at a dime store, and it contains every imaginable shade of green, regardless of whether or not they coordinate, because green is my husband's favorite color. All of this was done in single crochet, and the stripes are of random widths. Dead in the center, in very large script letters, she embroidered, in orange, the name of his college fraternity.
> 
> When we got married he proudly draped said afghan over the back of the living room couch, and we got into a couple of arguments over its placement. I finally gave up, and let it stay there. Its edges have been nibbled on by four different dogs, none of whom had the decency to just simply shred the hideous thing. And there it stays, even though we are in our fifties and he hasn't seen any of his fraternity brothers in at least twenty-five years. It clashes hideously with the urban decor, and the only time it gets moved is when I wash it, or get it out of the way of a family picture during the holidays.
> 
> I figure every home (as opposed to "decorator house") is permitted a few atrocious decorator items. Some battles just aren't worth fighting! And it has come in handy a few times when the furnace konked out in the dead of winter.
> 
> Then there is the harvest gold acrylic Aran weight cardigan crocheted completely in shell stitch by my late grandmother. The only reason I keep it is memories of her, and it, too, came in handy during the furnace dysfunction. Otherwise, I wouldn't wear it to a skunk hassle!


But at least you were willing to put up with the afghan because your husband liked it and it was made stitch by stitch by his mother. my hat is off to you. you use them for the right reasons in my opinion.

I have a project made by my sister who is suffering from alzheimers -- it is not something i care for that much and was stored away for a long time. Now it is something that makes me aware that with every stitch she knitted (yes knitted) it was because I am her sister and she cared about me. It now is something beautiful to me and has a place of honor in my house. It taught me a lesson - I don't judge people's work anymore. what is beautiful for one person is ugly for another - and other things can cause a difference in their feelings about a project.


----------



## bonbf3

Thea said:


> I can only crochet and I agree that there are some really awful crochet patterns out there. I was exploring a new website (well, new to me) and I found this link:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> At least we know why the models faces are covered!! :roll: :lol:


It looks like even creativity can run amok!


----------



## ethgro

I started with crochet as a child and started to knit as a young married woman - MIL taught me. I prefer to knit because it is more soothing to do but will do a crochet item on occasion. I've seen some ugly in knitting but more in crochet however in crochet it seems to be the quick and easy projects that fail to hit the mark. Funny story.(well, to me it is - sort of) About thirty years ago, myself and a friend rented a booth at a local craft fair (in a fairly rural area - lots of chickens) to sell our tole painted items. We were next to a booth with mainly crocheted bed dolls (even out of vogue 30 years ago) and crocheted tops on kitchen towels with a button to hang on stove handle. She had a mountain of stuff to sell and ended up with nearly everything sold plus was taking Orders to make for folks. We broke even.>,< Granted, we didn't have a big enough inventory but what we had wasn't selling like hot cakes so we got out of the business. To this day I hate selling stuff I make - I'd rather give it away - which I do! Friends and family bare the brunt of my creativity but they claim they love it. I have wonderful friends and family.
Just a note about Bears. Although I'm not a bear person, I understand the appeal. I do love to make toy animals - usually other critters. Bears are a symbol of love and comfort and are highly huggable.


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

Got to thinking...one of the "sorta' ugly items I appreciate are amigurami mini figures. I use them as pin cushions in my traveling sewing box/knitting bags. Keep an extra mini critter handy, good way to entertain or distract little kids in waiting rooms.

I like practical items, even like granny square items, if not in neon colors against black


----------



## Cythera

So - I've been trying to remember where I found an article on the use of crochet to illustrate some math concepts that I (since I seem to be geometrically challenged) have a really hard time with. Finally had the sense to use good old Google - and found a couple of references. All of you ladies - both crocheters and knitters - might be interested in checking out this link for a new "use" for an old craft!

http://www.scientificamerican.com/gallery_directory.cfm?photo_id=D895B412-9DC6-87C9-3E41EC041946F378

I hope this link comes out right - tried to attach pic but couldn't


----------



## Cythera

In fact, if you just Google using the term "crochet mathematics" you'll find lots of neat stuff, most with pictures!


----------



## Valli2

Hi Lorbrown 1

Yep. My mother used to say wouldnt it be boring if we were all the same and all liked the same things. I learned from her to appreciate what others liked even if I wouldnt make those choices for myself.


----------



## budasha

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


That dress is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## Valli2

Hi LunaDragon,

Exactly!


----------



## tmlester

In theory, I agree....but, different strokes, etc. I have seen some things that have made me cringe and want to NEVER admit that I crochet. Then I have also seen, and even made some things, like the dress in my avatar, that have been passed on with pride. We all have our favorite and least favorite patterns - the cover for a tabasco bottle would definitely be in my least fave category - but to each their own and if its out there its because someone somewhere saw a need for it I suppose


----------



## budasha

Dlclose said:


> Have seen some lovely crocheted tops and sweaters for sale recently. Here's a cropped bolero that many people would love to wear. There are several others on this catalogue page. Take a look. They all say hand crocheted. http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Cropped-crochet-cardigan.aspx?PfId=261307&DeptId=9821&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=psSorry - type crocheted sweater in the search window on this page and you'll see more. Bought this one in lavender two years ago for Easter and get many compliments on it whenever I wear it to church.
> http://www.roamans.com/clothing/French-Crochet-Sweater-by-Denim-247.aspx?PfId=190380&DeptId=9820&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps


That is a very lovely pattern. I'm not surprised you get compliments.


----------



## Valli2

Hi Designer 1234,

I must admit I wondered the same thing. But I was not surprised after watching knitters do the same sorts of things for 20 plus years at various yarn shops.Initially, I was astonished. My aunt Mimi owned a yarn shop in the sixties. She did every type of needle work known to womankind and did each beautifully. I only wish Id been old enough to learn more than knitting from her. I later taught myself to crochet in her honor and was good and hooked. I could not believe my ears when I first started encountering the prejudicial comments about crochet. Some of my knitting buddies acted like I was a traitor to the cause. What cause? Not being a shrinking violet, I just considered the source and wrote off those who were intentionally cruel. But I saw too many women hurt to write off thr topic. There is enough, and more than enough, casual and intentional cruelty in the world. Fiber arts should be a cruelty free zone.


----------



## jangmb

Valli2 said:


> Hi Designer 1234,
> 
> I must admit I wondered the same thing. But I was not surprised after watching knitters do the same sorts of things for 20 plus years at various yarn shops.Initially, I was astonished. My aunt Mimi owned a yarn shop in the sixties. She did every type of needle work known to womankind and did each beautifully. I only wish Id been old enough to learn more than knitting from her. I later taught myself to crochet in her honor and was good and hooked. I could not believe my ears when I first started encountering the prejudicial comments about crochet. Some of my knitting buddies acted like I was a traitor to the cause. What cause? Not being a shrinking violet, I just considered the source and wrote off those who were intentionally cruel. But I saw too many women hurt to write off thr topic. There is enough, and more than enough, casual and intentional cruelty in the world. Fiber arts should be a cruelty free zone.


Agreed!


----------



## Brit33

I cant even IMAGINE a beer can hat! LOL. Would love to see one. Does any one remember the crocheted collars? I am guilty of making those. 
This has been a crazy post and I've enjoyed every one, Love all of you K.P people.


----------



## Valli2

I am not suggesting sickly sweet behavior BTW. We get into some very lively, even heated debates at my LYS and at Crochet Club. But almost all of us know the difference between frisky expression and veiled cruelty and/or not so veiled prejudice. Those who dont....well I make what allowances I can for the socially blind.


----------



## katkarma

Valli2 said:


> Hi Designer 1234,
> 
> I must admit I wondered the same thing. But I was not surprised after watching knitters do the same sorts of things for 20 plus years at various yarn shops.Initially, I was astonished. My aunt Mimi owned a yarn shop in the sixties. She did every type of needle work known to womankind and did each beautifully. I only wish Id been old enough to learn more than knitting from her. I later taught myself to crochet in her honor and was good and hooked. I could not believe my ears when I first started encountering the prejudicial comments about crochet. Some of my knitting buddies acted like I was a traitor to the cause. What cause? Not being a shrinking violet, I just considered the source and wrote off those who were intentionally cruel. But I saw too many women hurt to write off thr topic. There is enough, and more than enough, casual and intentional cruelty in the world. Fiber arts should be a cruelty free zone.


I agree whole-heartedly! I learned to crochet at the feet of my grandmother making rag rugs when I was five. Needless to say, she was not wealthy! One of my aunts was from "the other side of town" and her family had money.....she knitted.....never offered to teach me and looked down on my hooked projects. This was 65 years ago.....I'm hoping this way of thinking will die out, especially as we see so many young crochet designers coming up with intriguing projects.

I now do both and never ever make excuses for my crochet like I did 50 years ago!

Noreen


----------



## bakrmom

Guess I run with the wrong crowd-I've never heard crochet being put down by knitters. Most people I know do both.


----------



## katkarma

Cythera said:


> In fact, if you just Google using the term "crochet mathematics" you'll find lots of neat stuff, most with pictures!


Very interesting stuff out there! No wonder I naturally fell into crochet as a child....I grew up to get a BS in Computer Science with minors in Mathematics and Physics! My crochet must have set me up for success!

:?  Noreen


----------



## ginamarie12345

I for one have some nice plastic canvas patterns for kleenex boxes and made some for my children and they absolutely loved them and I also made one for me!! It goes well with my country scheme.... Yes, there are some awfully bad patterns floating around there in crochet....and can say wouldn't waste my time on. But, then again I have seen some god awful ugly knitted items as well!


----------



## smontero237

train said:


> I see ugly things in both knitting & crocheting, I see beautiful things in each too!, so what is the problem?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cythera

katkarma said:


> Cythera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, if you just Google using the term "crochet mathematics" you'll find lots of neat stuff, most with pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting stuff out there! No wonder I naturally fell into crochet as a child....I grew up to get a BS in Computer Science with minors in Mathematics and Physics! My crochet must have set me up for success!
> 
> :?  Noreen
Click to expand...

Totally neat! Are you working in CS? If so, you must be one of those elusive female CS types that everyone in the field is trying to get more of ...


----------



## orcagrandma

Actually I never knew that there were knitters that felt that way about crocheters until I saw this remark on KP. Good grief, there is art in every type of needle craft and also not so great tastes as well. Love them both and there is no problem. There needs to be more love in the world anyway.


----------



## smontero237

Brit33 said:


> I cant even IMAGINE a beer can hat! LOL. Would love to see one. Does any one remember the crocheted collars? I am guilty of making those.
> This has been a crazy post and I've enjoyed every one, Love all of you K.P people.


If you Google crochet beer can hat you will find some in their full glory. Sorry I am on a different computer and can't figure out how to attach the link


----------



## katkarma

Cythera said:


> katkarma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cythera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, if you just Google using the term "crochet mathematics" you'll find lots of neat stuff, most with pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting stuff out there! No wonder I naturally fell into crochet as a child....I grew up to get a BS in Computer Science with minors in Mathematics and Physics! My crochet must have set me up for success!
> 
> :?  Noreen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally neat! Are you working in CS? If so, you must be one of those elusive female CS types that everyone in the field is trying to get more of ...
Click to expand...

I had a really interesting career with lots of travel around the world doing field work and I loved it at the time, but it did require me to be gone alot. I transferred to a job where I wouldn't have to travel, but got bored so.....
I'm retired now. I have toyed with the thought of going back as a contractor (to help fund my dog agility addiction), but I can't seem to find the time to catch myself up on the newest of the new!!!! Its the old addage you either have money or time....can't seem to find the middle ground where I can have both!!!!!

Noreen


----------



## funkyknitter

I knit as well as crochet. I think there are just as many knitting nightmares as odd crochet things. I collect vintage patterns for fun and here are few laughs including a beer can hat for your enjoyment. I also have books of funny knitted and crochet items from years ago. There are websites dedicated to these crazy patterns. 
Anytime people get creative it can go in many directions. I have used some of my vintage patterns for a laugh or a gag gift. My intent was just to have fun not to put anyone down for making these crazy things years ago.


----------



## MarilynKnits

But there is also beautiful stuff in crochet that can't be done in knitting. My mother used to do delicate lace edging on linen handkerchiefs. She and her friends carried them to clean their spectacles.


----------



## Nan of four

Oh my goodness! Who came up with those creations? Someone probably called it art!!!


----------



## Gumblossom

huneebee331 said:


> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.


You are so funny! :lol: :lol: Some of those patterns were made just for the sake of it and perhaps those clever people had a lot of time on their hands. 
I must say I have a small advocado coloured Tupperwear bowl with one of those ripply burp lids that I take my cereal to work in. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mz Molly

Nan of four said:


> Ooo! Ms Molly, I think that was a bit uncalled for. Obviously you cannot take a joke you poor thing.


when you get this you will be past several others who like me agree it was not a joke


----------



## greanise

MelissaC said:


> This amuses me. I agree with the post. And I think its interesting that some people feel personally offended or attacked by this, or any topic. Not everything created is in fashion, is useful, or is the preferred style for everyone. There's no need to take opinions so personally. I've seen some things on this forum that have taken my breath away and some things that I haven't liked at all. It's the wide variety of personalities and preferences that make this forum great-there's something for everyone!


Agree totally...don't understand why people take offence, thought this topic was just a bit of fun! personally I think there are hideous patterns out there for BOTH knitting and crochet. In the right hands and with a good design many crocheted items can be made indistinguishable from knitting and it's great for felting. I do both but admit that I have no desire to make a 'mug hug' or loo roll cover, but each to their own and if it gives them pleasure, good for them.


----------



## jpfries

Oh yes, beer can hats, and to think we actually wore them back in the day. Oh yes, I made a good many of them and we all wore them, and thought we were pretty nifty. Oh my, how could we.


----------



## jpfries

but it was great fun.


----------



## bonbf3

Speaking of taste - just look at clothes. I love my jeans and anything denim. Some people wouldn't wear it. We're all so different - that's what makes life so interesting! 

There are so many amazing people here on KP - good at so many different things. It's great to be a part of all this.


----------



## Glitz

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas


I was NOT going to contribute to this thread, but I have to say that outfit is probably one of the most useless I have ever seen!! The gloves are particularly ugly :lol: .


----------



## arwenian

stevieland said:


> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10


That lace dress is fabulous. Ah, to be much younger and much thinner.


----------



## peachy51

Glitz said:


> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas
> 
> 
> 
> I was NOT going to contribute to this thread, but I have to say that outfit is probably one of the most useless I have ever seen!! The gloves are particularly ugly :lol: .
Click to expand...

Ya think? I was thinking it was a tie between the gloves and the hat ... but then the writing on the front of the outfit says it all! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jenseydun

Norma B. said:


> WOW! This is not my grandmother's crochet!!! She did some fairly fancy crocheted aprons and pillow case trims, but nothing like these. In fact, I have one of her aprons and a pair of pillow cases tucked away with a crocheted baby blanket and she's been gone for 65 years. What's sad to me is that they'll mean nothing to anyone else and will probably end up with a pile of stuff at Goodwill.


Now that is heartbreaking. Put a note in the box with those items so that someday when family members are debating what to do, they will at least know the history of those items. Maybe then they will understand and appreciate their significance.


----------



## mzmom1

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


Just because something _can_ be crocheted, doesn't mean it _should_ be....


----------



## sandyP

Why is everyone so judgmental, you are adult right? Therefore you should be beyond causing offence to people. Only small children don't understand that what they say can hurt others feelings. 

As for this topic, I don't understand why you would even want to start a furor. Do you like upsetting people like you have done on this thread? If so then you need some serious psychological help. Yes you do need to rethink your priorities.


----------



## freesia792

That is hilarious! It's also true.



jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


----------



## tryalot

worse than bad crochet or knitting?
bad paintings, really awful stuff out there, worse than that? bad "poetry"
Then again, it is all in the eye of the beholder, and who are we to judge other peoples work in a public fashion? Nobodies that's who,
I just hope you gained some satisfaction from the "furore" you craved to start. I can't think what is satisfying about it, maybe you posted as a joke, but there really is no place for craft snobbery.
to each his own


----------



## m2hvnfn

sandyP said:


> Why is everyone so judgmental, you are adult right? Therefore you should be beyond causing offence to people. Only small children don't understand that what they say can hurt others feelings.
> 
> As for this topic, I don't understand why you would even want to start a furor. Do you like upsetting people like you have done on this thread? If so then you need some serious psychological help. Yes you do need to rethink your priorities.


 :thumbup:


----------



## freesia792

My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?


----------



## peachy51

freesia792 said:


> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?


Well for that matter, does a cup or a teapot really need a cozy? I think anything anyone makes by hand is a work of art ... it may not appeal to everyone, but you can bet if you knit it or crochet it someone out there will use it.

I have seen people on this thread put down all kinds of things: cozies, bears, outrageous clothes, etc. but the bottom line is that someone out there is using this stuff. For me personally, I see a lot of doll clothes being made that I find useless, but if it pleases the maker and the recipient of the items, then who am I to judge. :mrgreen:


----------



## freesia792

All true statements on your behalf. I guess I just read the title of this thread differently. (again, see how we are? both reading the same words, but read different meanings) I read something more ... I don't have a word for it, so I'll say "festive" as in lively discussion. 
I've made some crazy stuff too. I liked it, used it, but ... it was so misunderstood. I crocheted a belt, and made bags to hang from it. I was going on a motorcycle trip and needed something with more security then a handbag. I look at my design now and wonder..."What was I thinking?" I don't regret it, but, I've only used it maybe 3 times since. I'm a practical person by nature, if there isn't a specific practical purpose for something, I don't always understand it either. Even my kitchen wall decor is useful. Glass cutting board (pretty as a picture - vineyard grapes), cheese board (supposedly made from an old wine bottle with label that reads "A Woman's time to wine"., I use them all, and rehang after use. I thiink i may be getting off topic, so I['ll say...bye for now!


peachy51 said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for that matter, does a cup or a teapot really need a cozy? I think anything anyone makes by hand is a work of art ... it may not appeal to everyone, but you can bet if you knit it or crochet it someone out there will use it.
> 
> I have seen people on this thread put down all kinds of things: cozies, bears, outrageous clothes, etc. but the bottom line is that someone out there is using this stuff. For me personally, I see a lot of doll clothes being made that I find useless, but if it pleases the maker and the recipient of the items, then who am I to judge. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## sandyP

freesia792 said:


> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?


Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?


----------



## freesia792

Perhaps she just meant "lively conversation"?


sandyP said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?
Click to expand...


----------



## freesia792

maybe meant to start a debate, observations, opinions...I just don't imagine the person who started this meant anything truly negative.


freesia792 said:


> Perhaps she just meant "lively conversation"?
> 
> 
> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Valli2

freesia792 said:


> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?


I think how seriously one takes the desire of the poster to cause a 'furor' depends on many factors, one of which is how vulnerable a person is is to meaness hiding behind humor, or not even hiding. I have a tough hide. Many do not. I vote with my feet and my wallet. I boycotted a LYS which had gorgeous yarn at great prices after seeing one too many crocheters leave in tears from humiliating 'funny' comments pubically aimed at them and listening to the laughter afterwards. And why? Because they had the poor taste to have crochet questions or problems. This topic struck a nerve because most of us have encountered similar treatment.
I design natural fibers lace weight shawls, wraps, skirts, and such. I have been stopped on the street by strangers who congratulate me on the beauty of what I am wearing. Yet when I ask to see natural fiber lace weight for a crochet project in aLYS, many more times than once, I have been led to acrylic worsted weight. I patiently explain what I want, only too often to hear responses like crocheters don't, can't , shouldn't use this kind of yarn. Or this type of yarn is for knitting. Or why don't you knit the project? Now this is not cruelly meant, usually, but it drips ignorent prejudice. I simply leave, but after teaching crochet for 20 years in a crochet friendly LYS, I heard over and over how discouraging and humiliating many women found such treament to be, and this is not counting the people being overtly, purposefully prejudicial or mean,


----------



## sandyP

freesia792 said:


> maybe meant to start a debate, observations, opinions...I just don't imagine the person who started this meant anything truly negative.
> 
> 
> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps she just meant "lively conversation"?
> 
> 
> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lets hope not. But still I do think some people do get offended and we need to consider other people's feelings here. Everyone has different tastes and those that like making the sauce covers or toilet roll covers should not be told that those things are hideous. We don't know what people's mental health status is like. Something like this can really upset some people and I don't think it is right. I personally don't like a lot of things out there but it is a personal choice. Creativity is in all shapes and forms and who are we to judge.
Some people on this forum should use their creative tongue to voice much nicer opinions.


----------



## freesia792

Wow. I CAN relate to that. I too, have crochet as my "first". People are mean sometimes. I've actually felt as though I've been seen as uneducated, and or, unenlightened because it's my preference. I've also been complimented a good many times because of a shawl I'm wearing (crocheted/fringed) but maybe tied around my waist till the evening cools (gives jeans, skirt, or dress a very nice *maybe even elegant* look). Maybe my daughter was complimented on her beautiful book bag at the library (that I made her). It all comes out in the wash. If I had a LYS I could afford to frequent with good product and pricing...I'd still go. I just wouldn't recommend them to anyone, or at least I'd be sure to mention the attitude of the establishment. I never thought to ask for yarn to crochet with. (now I'll show my stupidity) Does it make a difference if your going to crochet or knit with a particular yarn? Drape is determined in either depending on stitch and tension.


Valli2 said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> I think how seriously one takes the desire of the poster to cause a 'furor' depends on many factors, one of which is how vulnerable a person is is to meaness hiding behind humor, or not even hiding. I have a tough hide. Many do not. I vote with my feet and my wallet. I boycotted a LYS which had gorgeous yarn at great prices after seeing one too many crocheters leave in tears from humiliating 'funny' comments pubically aimed at them and listening to the laughter afterwards. And why? Because they had the poor taste to have crochet questions or problems. This topic struck a nerve because most of us have encountered similar treatment.
> I design natural fibers lace weight shawls, wraps, skirts, and such. I have been stopped on the street by strangers who congratulate me on the beauty of what I am wearing. Yet when I ask to see natural fiber lace weight for a crochet project in aLYS, many more times than once, I have been led to acrylic worsted weight. I patiently explain what I want, only too often to hear responses like crocheters don't, can't , shouldn't use this kind of yarn. Or this type of yarn is for knitting. Or why don't you knit the project? Now this is not cruelly meant, usually, but it drips ignorent prejudice. I simply leave, but after teaching crochet for 20 years in a crochet friendly LYS, I heard over and over how discouraging and humiliating many women found such treament to be, and this is not counting the people being overtly, purposefully prejudicial or mean,
Click to expand...


----------



## Valli2

or both. (Sorry the screen froze again. I must be too long winded.) I know from my students how many came close to giving up because others enjoyed ...well I can not imagine what they enjoyed. Causing a bit of harmless furor? Destroying another's shaky self confidence? Spoiling another woman's pleasure in her craft? Striking a blow in the war between knit and crochet? One might think I exaggerate or am too sensitive. But as I said, I, personally, am not hurt, just disgusted and troubled for the women who are hurt. And I saw these behaviors both as a customer and as a crochet professional way too many times. So I am not surprised this topic has gotten so many responses.

I am happy to read so many were not aware of the issue. Maybe the prejudice will indeed die out in this next generation. I am even happier to find so many express a heartening appreciation for the various routes to fiber pleasure, supporting, not judging one another whichever way our fibet bliss calls to us to magically transform balls of yarn.


----------



## vannavanna

Change back to Knitting, no stress there


----------



## vannavanna

sandyP said:


> Why is everyone so judgmental, you are adult right? Therefore you should be beyond causing offence to people. Only small children don't understand that what they say can hurt others feelings.
> 
> As for this topic, I don't understand why you would even want to start a furor. Do you like upsetting people like you have done on this thread? If so then you need some serious psychological help. Yes you do need to rethink your priorities.


i say concentrate on knitting less stressful :-D


----------



## freesia792

sandyP said:


> Why is everyone so judgmental, you are adult right? Therefore you should be beyond causing offence to people. Only small children don't understand that what they say can hurt others feelings.
> 
> As for this topic, I don't understand why you would even want to start a furor. Do you like upsetting people like you have done on this thread? If so then you need some serious psychological help. Yes you do need to rethink your priorities.


Not are all adult, as is evident by the replies.


----------



## Torticollus

Honk if you remember the crocheted beer can hats and accessories! I never made one myself.


----------



## taborhills

I have enjoyed this thread. I thought the tone of the introductory question about "starting a furor" was clearly tongue in cheek. I could hear the smile in the writer's voice. It is interesting to me that some people have taken it all so personally, "gotten offended," and threatened to stomp off or "hold their breath." We have a long way to go before wars will be history. Good luck to the human race.


----------



## Cindyja

love the dress! A few yeas ago when my daughter was getting married I tried on many like it, but because they were so expensive I dared not buy one. Oh to have had this pattern then...


----------



## SAMkewel

sandyP said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?
Click to expand...

I can't say what she wanted or needed, but the root word for furor is fury, not an admirable trait in usual circumstances. Internet "trolls" are well known for the delight they take in going from forum to forum stirring up the baser emotions of folks. I don't understand it, it's manipulative at best. I don't think I should attempt to label what it is at its worst.....


----------



## taborhills

SAMkewel said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say what she wanted or needed, but the root word for furor is fury, not an admirable trait in usual circumstances. Internet "trolls" are well known for the delight they take in going from forum to forum stirring up the baser emotions of folks. I don't understand it, it's manipulative at best. I don't think I should attempt to label what it is at its worst.....
Click to expand...

TWO words may have the same root and yet not mean the same thing, e.g. "Furor" and "fury." They are cognates but not synonyms.


----------



## taborhills

TWO words may have the same root and yet not mean the same thing, e.g. "Furor" and "fury." They are cognates but not synonyms.

I saw the initial author not as a "troll," but as a garden gnome -- amusing and benign.


----------



## SAMkewel

taborhills said:


> SAMkewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does anyone want or need to start a "furor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say what she wanted or needed, but the root word for furor is fury, not an admirable trait in usual circumstances. Internet "trolls" are well known for the delight they take in going from forum to forum stirring up the baser emotions of folks. I don't understand it, it's manipulative at best. I don't think I should attempt to label what it is at its worst.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TWO words may have the same root and yet not mean the same thing, e.g. "Furor" and "fury." They are cognates but not synonyms.
Click to expand...

Most root words and their derivatives are not synonyms....


----------



## SAMkewel

The story I read some time back regarding the origins of the attitude of looking down upon crochet as being inferior, and especially those who crochet as being inferior (and I thoroughly disagree with the attitude) is that the women who earned their living by crocheting were expected by their employers to supplement their meager income through prostitution. Talk about abuse!!! Knitting, on the other hand, was initially done by men, who were commonly thought to have been born superior beings in those days, so it was considered a superior activity. The point was also made that knitting goes much further back in history than does crochet. By the time crochet was developed, women were also doing most of the knitting, but that was considered an upper class activity. How's that for twisted thinking? One wonders how it could possibly have persisted over the generations. Since I do both knitting and crochet, I've definitely run into the attitude about crochet being somehow inferior, which it isn't!


----------



## bonbf3

Glitz said:


> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a toilet roll cover or a tabasco serape any day over what they are calling Men's High Fashion in London knits this year! He rather looks like a blue burrito.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas
> 
> 
> 
> I was NOT going to contribute to this thread, but I have to say that outfit is probably one of the most useless I have ever seen!! The gloves are particularly ugly :lol: .
Click to expand...

I agree. It reminds me of other art forms where beauty is NOT a goal. What the goal is, I couldn't tell you. Maybe attention?


----------



## katkarma

Valli2 said:


> or both. (Sorry the screen froze again. I must be too long winded.) I know from my students how many came close to giving up because others enjoyed ...well I can not imagine what they enjoyed. Causing a bit of harmless furor? Destroying another's shaky self confidence? Spoiling another woman's pleasure in her craft? Striking a blow in the war between knit and crochet? One might think I exaggerate or am too sensitive. But as I said, I, personally, am not hurt, just disgusted and troubled for the women who are hurt. And I saw these behaviors both as a customer and as a crochet professional way too many times. So I am not surprised this topic has gotten so many responses.
> 
> I am happy to read so many were not aware of the issue. Maybe the prejudice will indeed die out in this next generation. I am even happier to find so many express a heartening appreciation for the various routes to fiber pleasure, supporting, not judging one another whichever way our fibet bliss calls to us to magically transform balls of yarn.


This is one reason I taught myself to knit....someone 'suggesting' that I knit a project when I was looking for light-weight yarn to crochet with!!!! I love my knitting, but now I crochet more than I ever did before I started knitting! And my teenage granddaughters and daughters-in-law seem to gravitate more to my crocheted projects as they consider them 'more trendy'!!!!! I think my confidence was really needing a boost and I feel sorry for so many crocheters that have been treated as 'second class' stitchers.....just sayin'

Noreen


----------



## Janeway

katkarma said:


> Cythera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, if you just Google using the term "crochet mathematics" you'll find lots of neat stuff, most with pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting stuff out there! No wonder I naturally fell into crochet as a child....I grew up to get a BS in Computer Science with minors in Mathematics and Physics! My crochet must have set me up for success!
> 
> :?  Noreen
Click to expand...

Good for you as sometimes what we learn early in life sets us up for rewards later in life.

I'm looking for a 90 degree triangular ruler for a quilt pattern that most quilt shops do not carry--any one know where I could find one? Most thinks I'm nuts for wanting to make such a quilt, but I designed it while in bed with a fever from a kidney infection. It looks pretty on paper so I want to try it with fabric. Any suggestions?


----------



## SAMkewel

taborhills said:


> TWO words may have the same root and yet not mean the same thing, e.g. "Furor" and "fury." They are cognates but not synonyms.
> 
> I saw the initial author not as a "troll," but as a garden gnome -- amusing and benign.


I was not referring to the initial author. I was merely giving info about a problem we had on this (and others) forum some months back. Those people have since left this forum and gone on to other conquests when they realized they had been "made" on this one by some who had seen them do the same thing elsewhere. It was NOT a personal comment directed toward the initial author.


----------



## ELareau

I can only knit. I've tried to crochet several times with very little success. That said, I'd still like to learn how. There are some absolutely beautiful crocheted lace patterns out there I'd love to make.

Judging by some of the comments, I can only conclude some people take life waaaayyy too seriously. I think OP was tongue-in-cheek with her posting and those who denigrated her need to lightn up. That's my $.02


----------



## gma11331

taborhills said:


> I have enjoyed this thread. I thought the tone of the introductory question about "starting a furor" was clearly tongue in cheek. I could hear the smile in the writer's voice. It is interesting to me that some people have taken it all so personally, "gotten offended," and threatened to stomp off or "hold their breath." We have a long way to go before wars will be history. Good luck to the human race.


Amen....


----------



## margieelisabeth

Although I agree that sometimes people take things too seriously in life, I also think that if we have an opinion on something, we should be able to air our views, without feeling that people think we're over-reacting, no matter which side of the 'crocheted or knitted fence' you're on. That really is what's wrong with the world today, too many folks are afraid of saying what they feel for fear of being chastised. I'm a Hooker and Proud of it! Hookers Unite !


----------



## bonbf3

gma11331 said:


> taborhills said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed this thread. I thought the tone of the introductory question about "starting a furor" was clearly tongue in cheek. I could hear the smile in the writer's voice. It is interesting to me that some people have taken it all so personally, "gotten offended," and threatened to stomp off or "hold their breath." We have a long way to go before wars will be history. Good luck to the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen....
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I think you have a great sense of humor! Keep it coming! I happen to knit and crochet, depending on the project.


----------



## smontero237

ELareau said:


> I can only knit. I've tried to crochet several times with very little success. That said, I'd still like to learn how. There are some absolutely beautiful crocheted lace patterns out there I'd love to make.
> 
> Judging by some of the comments, I can only conclude some people take life waaaayyy too seriously. I think OP was tongue-in-cheek with her posting and those who denigrated her need to lightn up. That's my $.02


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anntics

peachy51 said:


> zoesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ggram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is the pattern for the pink-lace-freeform dress by Antonia available? If so, can you tell me where to get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ravelry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI ... The dress is on Ravelry, but there is no pattern. If you go to Ravelry tho, look at all of her projects. She has some stunning stuff.
Click to expand...

I doubt there will be a pattern. Free-form doesn't have a pattern a such, it is made of small pieces called 'scrumbles' which are then fitted together to form the item.

This is a link to the freeform yahoo group

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FFCrochet/

or google freeform crochet / knitting for more info.


----------



## anntics

Thea said:


> I can only crochet and I agree that there are some really awful crochet patterns out there. I was exploring a new website (well, new to me) and I found this link:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> At least we know why the models faces are covered!! :roll: :lol:


A few reasons - you stopped and looked and posted the link here, I and probably lots of others followed your link that gets the site ranking up in the search engines. That wouldn't happen if it was run-of-the-mill stuff.

It showcases their skills for the world to see, and however hideous we might think those items are, it still takes outstanding design and practical skills to produce them. After all, you never know which company or film director or top designer might see them and commission something. I have seen quite a few TV adverts lately with knitted and crocheted characters and props used, somebody must have designed and made them.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I looked at http://www.buzzfeed.com/amyodell/10-outfits-from-londons-most-astounding-mens-fas.

O! M! G! What were they thinking? And the poor kid modeling the pink outfit? I hope they paid them enough to overcome the humiliation of wearing this stuff.

And when one of them advances in his acting career to become the next heartthrob, will this gig come back to haunt him?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

anntics said:


> Thea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only crochet and I agree that there are some really awful crochet patterns out there. I was exploring a new website (well, new to me) and I found this link:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> At least we know why the models faces are covered!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> A few reasons - you stopped and looked and posted the link here, I and probably lots of others followed your link that gets the site ranking up in the search engines. That wouldn't happen if it was run-of-the-mill stuff.
> 
> It showcases their skills for the world to see, and however hideous we might think those items are, it still takes outstanding design and practical skills to produce them. After all, you never know which company or film director or top designer might see them and commission something. I have seen quite a few TV adverts lately with knitted and crocheted characters and props used, somebody must have designed and made them.
Click to expand...

Hi Ann:
Your anweres are a very positive way of pointing out issues.
In our world of today aren't we all looking for a new take on doing something a bit different or more to our liking? 
I hope I remember your words the next time I see something that I have never seen or thought of .

Thank you


----------



## Janeway

bonbf3 said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taborhills said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed this thread. I thought the tone of the introductory question about "starting a furor" was clearly tongue in cheek. I could hear the smile in the writer's voice. It is interesting to me that some people have taken it all so personally, "gotten offended," and threatened to stomp off or "hold their breath." We have a long way to go before wars will be history. Good luck to the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto.
Click to expand...

Double ditto

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anntics

A few reasons - you stopped and looked and posted the link here, I and probably lots of others followed your link that gets the site ranking up in the search engines. That wouldn't happen if it was run-of-the-mill stuff.

It showcases their skills for the world to see, and however hideous we might think those items are, it still takes outstanding design and practical skills to produce them. After all, you never know which company or film director or top designer might see them and commission something. I have seen quite a few TV adverts lately with knitted and crocheted characters and props used, somebody must have designed and made them.[/quote]
Hi Ann:
Your anweres are a very positive way of pointing out issues.
In our world of today aren't we all looking for a new take on doing something a bit different or more to our liking? 
I hope I remember your words the next time I see something that I have never seen or thought of .

Thank you[/quote]

Thankyou for your kind words. I both knit and crochet as well as many other crafts and have often thought 'why' about some perfectly exquisite things that seem pointless, as well as the humdingers. The swift answer to myself is always 'why not?', it's not for me to judge other people's taste. As I tell my husband when he dares to comment I am not asking him to wear or use the item in question and if it makes the recipient (or buyer) happy what has it got to do with him....

And if I need any reminding how much I hate to hear negative, judgemental comments I can just visit a certain relative who has no problem telling it EXACTLY how SHE sees it!


----------



## Designer1234

SAMkewel said:


> The story I read some time back regarding the origins of the attitude of looking down upon crochet as being inferior, and especially those who crochet as being inferior (and I thoroughly disagree with the attitude) is that the women who earned their living by crocheting were expected by their employers to supplement their meager income through prostitution. Talk about abuse!!! Knitting, on the other hand, was initially done by men, who were commonly thought to have been born superior beings in those days, so it was considered a superior activity. The point was also made that knitting goes much further back in history than does crochet. By the time crochet was developed, women were also doing most of the knitting, but that was considered an upper class activity. How's that for twisted thinking? One wonders how it could possibly have persisted over the generations. Since I do both knitting and crochet, I've definitely run into the attitude about crochet being somehow inferior, which it isn't!


I have run into the same feeling at times and have been doing both for many years. I just feel that there is room in this creative world for both as well as many other things.


----------



## Designer1234

Valli2 said:


> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> I think how seriously one takes the desire of the poster to cause a 'furor' depends on many factors, one of which is how vulnerable a person is is to meaness hiding behind humor, or not even hiding. I have a tough hide. Many do not. I vote with my feet and my wallet. I boycotted a LYS which had gorgeous yarn at great prices after seeing one too many crocheters leave in tears from humiliating 'funny' comments pubically aimed at them and listening to the laughter afterwards. And why? Because they had the poor taste to have crochet questions or problems. This topic struck a nerve because most of us have encountered similar treatment.
> I design natural fibers lace weight shawls, wraps, skirts, and such. I have been stopped on the street by strangers who congratulate me on the beauty of what I am wearing. Yet when I ask to see natural fiber lace weight for a crochet project in aLYS, many more times than once, I have been led to acrylic worsted weight. I patiently explain what I want, only too often to hear responses like crocheters don't, can't , shouldn't use this kind of yarn. Or this type of yarn is for knitting. Or why don't you knit the project? Now this is not cruelly meant, usually, but it drips ignorent prejudice. I simply leave, but after teaching crochet for 20 years in a crochet friendly LYS, I heard over and over how discouraging and humiliating many women found such treament to be, and this is not counting the people being overtly, purposefully prejudicial or mean,
Click to expand...

This was exactly what I was trying to say. It has been seen as a less artistic, less important, process than knitting for years. When I set up the workshops we are including Crochet. YOu would be surprised at the number of people who pm'd me, thanking me for including crochet - as KP is Knitting Paradise, not knitting and crochet paradise, and I wonder why?, and some of them felt a real sense of it being 'less, than knitting, in the minds of the majority of KP members. that was why I reacted the way I did. To me it is like saying that the color red is better than the color blue - when both should be appreciated -- they are different - I wonder how many people crochet borders and other highlights on their knitted projects. It has its place. I am one of those who reacted negatively to the post and the idea of it being funny to create a furore - I am afraid, as a crocheter - it doesn't strike my funny bone. It is like remarks that say something but definitely mean another. That is just my opinion - and I am quite possibly incorrect - but having been a crocheter and a knitter for years, there is that connotation. Designer


----------



## bonbf3

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> anntics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only crochet and I agree that there are some really awful crochet patterns out there. I was exploring a new website (well, new to me) and I found this link:
> 
> :shock:
> 
> At least we know why the models faces are covered!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have contests for hairdressers, too. I'm sure they'd be called hair stylists. From what I've seen (in movies, on tv), they're not making styles for the general public, but they're showing what they can do for hair. Like Picasso and Cubism. It's not for everybody, but it is lauded by those who know art (and I'm not one of them). I think every art form has been pushed to the limit, but you probably have to know a lot about it to appreciate what goes into it. Just like knitting and crocheting! I've even heard music that had no melody and music that is deliberately off-key and jarring.
> 
> A few reasons - you stopped and looked and posted the link here, I and probably lots of others followed your link that gets the site ranking up in the search engines. That wouldn't happen if it was run-of-the-mill stuff.
> 
> It showcases their skills for the world to see, and however hideous we might think those items are, it still takes outstanding design and practical skills to produce them. After all, you never know which company or film director or top designer might see them and commission something. I have seen quite a few TV adverts lately with knitted and crocheted characters and props used, somebody must have designed and made them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ann:
> Your anweres are a very positive way of pointing out issues.
> In our world of today aren't we all looking for a new take on doing something a bit different or more to our liking?
> I hope I remember your words the next time I see something that I have never seen or thought of .
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

I agree. I think they have contests for hairdressers, too. I'm sure they'd be called hair stylists. From what I've seen (in movies, on tv), they're not making styles for the general public, but they're showing what they can do with hair. Like Picasso and Cubism. It's not for everybody, but it is lauded by those who know art (and I'm not one of them). I think every art form has been pushed to the limit, but you probably have to know a lot about it to appreciate what goes into it. Just like knitting and crocheting! I've even heard music that had no melody and music that is deliberately off-key and jarring. Maybe if I understood it, I could appreciate it. ?


----------



## ZENmama

gma11331 said:


> taborhills said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed this thread. I thought the tone of the introductory question about "starting a furor" was clearly tongue in cheek. I could hear the smile in the writer's voice. It is interesting to me that some people have taken it all so personally, "gotten offended," and threatened to stomp off or "hold their breath." We have a long way to go before wars will be history. Good luck to the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen....
Click to expand...

Amen 2x. I have seen some very uncalled for comments in this thread that was supposed to be talking about silly things we have seen crocheted and/or knitted. I have just opted to ignore the "thin skins" and enjoy all the funny creations that have come up. I wish I could remember who posted the comment about a lady she knew making a hooha cover for her husband, I truly laughed out loud

:-o


----------



## Lolly12

I am shaking my head again.I have noticed that there are only a few,and it seems to be the same few women that take offence to many of the subjects on this forum.Reminds me of my grandmother who was a drama queen,seems to be a trait of women from a certain era.
I don't know this whole debate is ridiculous-just saying,,it was meant to be all in fun...............lighten up and go crochet,knit or whatever


----------



## catnana

Exactly!!!! I prefer to crochet only because I am faster at it than knitting but some things just have to be left alone!


----------



## SAMkewel

Designer1234 said:


> Valli2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freesia792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness! Sounds like some are taking this very seriously. It didn't seem to me that it was meant in a mean spirit, but more an observation of the goofy stuff out there. There is plenty of goofy stuff for all forms of art. I laughed about her Tabasco sauce cozy, and told my friend "What we need is a ketchup cozy. That's what this kitchen is missing!". Really?? Does anyone need a tabasco, or ketchup cozy?
> 
> 
> 
> I think how seriously one takes the desire of the poster to cause a 'furor' depends on many factors, one of which is how vulnerable a person is is to meaness hiding behind humor, or not even hiding. I have a tough hide. Many do not. I vote with my feet and my wallet. I boycotted a LYS which had gorgeous yarn at great prices after seeing one too many crocheters leave in tears from humiliating 'funny' comments pubically aimed at them and listening to the laughter afterwards. And why? Because they had the poor taste to have crochet questions or problems. This topic struck a nerve because most of us have encountered similar treatment.
> I design natural fibers lace weight shawls, wraps, skirts, and such. I have been stopped on the street by strangers who congratulate me on the beauty of what I am wearing. Yet when I ask to see natural fiber lace weight for a crochet project in aLYS, many more times than once, I have been led to acrylic worsted weight. I patiently explain what I want, only too often to hear responses like crocheters don't, can't , shouldn't use this kind of yarn. Or this type of yarn is for knitting. Or why don't you knit the project? Now this is not cruelly meant, usually, but it drips ignorent prejudice. I simply leave, but after teaching crochet for 20 years in a crochet friendly LYS, I heard over and over how discouraging and humiliating many women found such treament to be, and this is not counting the people being overtly, purposefully prejudicial or mean,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was exactly what I was trying to say. It has been seen as a less artistic, less important, process than knitting for years. When I set up the workshops we are including Crochet. YOu would be surprised at the number of people who pm'd me, thanking me for including crochet - as KP is Knitting Paradise, not knitting and crochet paradise, and I wonder why?, and some of them felt a real sense of it being 'less, than knitting, in the minds of the majority of KP members. that was why I reacted the way I did. To me it is like saying that the color red is better than the color blue - when both should be appreciated -- they are different - I wonder how many people crochet borders and other highlights on their knitted projects. It has its place. I am one of those who reacted negatively to the post and the idea of it being funny to create a furore - I am afraid, as a crocheter - it doesn't strike my funny bone. It is like remarks that say something but definitely mean another. That is just my opinion - and I am quite possibly incorrect - but having been a crocheter and a knitter for years, there is that connotation. Designer
Click to expand...

Designer, from the time I joined KP nearly two years ago, it has been entitled Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum, as it should be, don't you think? That was exactly what appealed to me. Had it been Knitting Forum only I might not have joined even though I had not yet learned to crochet at that time. It had been percolating in the back of my mind for years to learn to crochet and it has been possible for me to do that because of the general supportive function of this forum in my life. When I learned here that there were many who do both, I was encouraged to try to teach this old dog a new trick and I succeeded this time! (And proud of it :~D!)


----------



## bonbf3

It has been fun. Lots of nice folks on here.


----------



## Janeway

margieelisabeth said:


> Although I agree that sometimes people take things too seriously in life, I also think that if we have an opinion on something, we should be able to air our views, without feeling that people think we're over-reacting, no matter which side of the 'crocheted or knitted fence' you're on. That really is what's wrong with the world today, too many folks are afraid of saying what they feel for fear of being chastised. I'm a Hooker and Proud of it! Hookers Unite !


Yes, I too hook because when making prayer shawls for our local breast cancer center for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo. They get chilly while being still for so long then they my take them home if they have not already given one. Crocheting is much faster and my favorite one to make has pineapples all down the back--lovely triangular shawl.

I do knit but it takes longer and we must send several in a month.

My opinion is knit or crochet for your pleasure as you cannot please those people who do not matter on KP but they are on any thread to bad mouth other people who do not think as they do!

Those people know who they are so if you don't reply to them they cannot gain anything and will go away for a time, but they will return to spew their vile words. They think the world belongs to them and their warped opinions.

They need help!

Another hooker for a good cause!


----------



## wkyangel

kmcnaught said:


> I agree~!


DITTO!


----------



## Designer1234

Janeway said:


> margieelisabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I agree that sometimes people take things too seriously in life, I also think that if we have an opinion on something, we should be able to air our views, without feeling that people think we're over-reacting, no matter which side of the 'crocheted or knitted fence' you're on. That really is what's wrong with the world today, too many folks are afraid of saying what they feel for fear of being chastised. I'm a Hooker and Proud of it! Hookers Unite !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too hook because when making prayer shawls for our local breast cancer center for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo. They get chilly while being still for so long then they my take them home if they have not already given one. Crocheting is much faster and my favorite one to make has pineapples all down the back--lovely triangular shawl.
> 
> I do knit but it takes longer and we must send several in a month.
> 
> My opinion is knit or crochet for your pleasure as you cannot please those people who do not matter on KP but they are on any thread to bad mouth other people who do not think as they do!
> 
> Those people know who they are so if you don't reply to them they cannot gain anything and will go away for a time, but they will return to spew their vile words. They think the world belongs to them and their warped opinions.
> 
> They need help!
> 
> Another hooker for a good cause!
Click to expand...

I also do prayer shawls in crochet. I would love to see the pineapple pattern -- it sounds lovely. do you have a link for it?Do you put just one row, or more than one row in the back. hmm. bet it is gorgeous.

I find crochet works up beautifully for ponchos, prayer shawls, afghans and as borders for knitted afghans, sweaters, also childrens clothes, hats, all sorts of things. Designer


----------



## AMZ

Designer1234 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margieelisabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I agree that sometimes people take things too seriously in life, I also think that if we have an opinion on something, we should be able to air our views, without feeling that people think we're over-reacting, no matter which side of the 'crocheted or knitted fence' you're on. That really is what's wrong with the world today, too many folks are afraid of saying what they feel for fear of being chastised. I'm a Hooker and Proud of it! Hookers Unite !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too hook because when making prayer shawls for our local breast cancer center for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo. They get chilly while being still for so long then they my take them home if they have not already given one. Crocheting is much faster and my favorite one to make has pineapples all down the back--lovely triangular shawl.
> 
> I do knit but it takes longer and we must send several in a month.
> 
> My opinion is knit or crochet for your pleasure as you cannot please those people who do not matter on KP but they are on any thread to bad mouth other people who do not think as they do!
> 
> Those people know who they are so if you don't reply to them they cannot gain anything and will go away for a time, but they will return to spew their vile words. They think the world belongs to them and their warped opinions.
> 
> They need help!
> 
> Another hooker for a good cause!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also do prayer shawls in crochet. I would love to see the pineapple pattern -- it sounds lovely. do you have a link for it?Do you put just one row, or more than one row in the back. hmm. bet it is gorgeous.
> 
> I find crochet works up beautifully for ponchos, prayer shawls, afghans and as borders for knitted afghans, sweaters, also childrens clothes, hats, all sorts of things. Designer
Click to expand...

Designer, I took your latest class so I could make waterfalls prayer shawls. As my crochet needs lots of work as of yet. But I only feel in one hand so all is slow going for me. Lots of eye hand movement. I like the idea of arm holes. Ann


----------



## bonbf3

Designer1234 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margieelisabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I agree that sometimes people take things too seriously in life, I also think that if we have an opinion on something, we should be able to air our views, without feeling that people think we're over-reacting, no matter which side of the 'crocheted or knitted fence' you're on. That really is what's wrong with the world today, too many folks are afraid of saying what they feel for fear of being chastised. I'm a Hooker and Proud of it! Hookers Unite !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too hook because when making prayer shawls for our local breast cancer center for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo. They get chilly while being still for so long then they my take them home if they have not already given one. Crocheting is much faster and my favorite one to make has pineapples all down the back--lovely triangular shawl.
> 
> I do knit but it takes longer and we must send several in a month.
> 
> My opinion is knit or crochet for your pleasure as you cannot please those people who do not matter on KP but they are on any thread to bad mouth other people who do not think as they do!
> 
> Those people know who they are so if you don't reply to them they cannot gain anything and will go away for a time, but they will return to spew their vile words. They think the world belongs to them and their warped opinions.
> 
> They need help!
> 
> Another hooker for a good cause!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also do prayer shawls in crochet. I would love to see the pineapple pattern -- it sounds lovely. do you have a link for it?Do you put just one row, or more than one row in the back. hmm. bet it is gorgeous.
> 
> I find crochet works up beautifully for ponchos, prayer shawls, afghans and as borders for knitted afghans, sweaters, also childrens clothes, hats, all sorts of things. Designer
Click to expand...

Shirley, if you endorse it, it has to be good!


----------



## Lolly12

Janeway said:


> margieelisabeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I agree that sometimes people take things too seriously in life, I also think that if we have an opinion on something, we should be able to air our views, without feeling that people think we're over-reacting, no matter which side of the 'crocheted or knitted fence' you're on. That really is what's wrong with the world today, too many folks are afraid of saying what they feel for fear of being chastised. I'm a Hooker and Proud of it! Hookers Unite !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too hook because when making prayer shawls for our local breast cancer center for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo. They get chilly while being still for so long then they my take them home if they have not already given one. Crocheting is much faster and my favorite one to make has pineapples all down the back--lovely triangular shawl.
> 
> I do knit but it takes longer and we must send several in a month.
> 
> My opinion is knit or crochet for your pleasure as you cannot please those people who do not matter on KP but they are on any thread to bad mouth other people who do not think as they do!
> 
> Those people know who they are so if you don't reply to them they cannot gain anything and will go away for a time, but they will return to spew their vile words. They think the world belongs to them and their warped opinions.
> 
> They need help!
> 
> Another hooker for a good cause!
Click to expand...

Amen sister


----------



## ruthkk

grandmasue said:


> Look everyone, I don't crochet - but the patterns don't seem to have caught up with current fashions - that's all I'm saying!!!


I agree that many of the patterns are out of style. The worst ones I've seen recently have been skirts. I like crocheted afghans; find granny squares quick to do and easy to carry with me.


----------



## anntics

I have also enjoyed the trip down memory lane with all the images, recollections and the links posted. Knitted/crocheted skirts - I remember them well from the 60's and 70's and was amazed, should that be appalled?? to see them in all the recent fashion collections. Thank goodness I am far too old to go down that particular road again! I made all kinds of things from Macrame and that served useful lately when my DIL, my GD and all her friends wanted shamballa bracelets. I was able to make them ones which were a little different to most.

I love KP and braver souls than me have now actually voiced the issue of the place of crochet within the forum. As a relative latecomer and mostly a lurker, (reading and learning, but saying only a little) I suspect that it was initially a knitting group with multi-crafting members and other crafts have earned a place in it. I know hand-knitters who think knitting machines are the work of the devil and only for lazy people. Before I get flamed that's not MY opinion, I wish I still had my ancient knitmaster which has sadly gone to the great scrap yard in the sky.

I think this thread, as others in the past, should teach us to respect the etiquette of the internet. The OP could have chosen her words more carefully. If she did not intend to start a 'furore' as many believe, why state that she did? Only she truly knows what she hoped to achieve. She states that she herself is a crocheter. If she had started with that and gone on to say but even I find these things (insert whatever term amuses you) we could have had all the fun without all the upset.

The rest of us should remember that statements on the internet do not have the benefit of facial expressions or vocal intonation. It is therefore extrememly difficult to know when someone is joking, or being serious or satirical or tongue-in-cheek etc, unless it is specifically stated.

Another issue that still amuses me and also sometimes makes me have to stop and think before responding to a comment inappropiately is the fact that we are an international community. Language and humour do not always travel well. It still cracks me up every time I see someone use the term 'hooker' to refer a person who crochets. In the UK a hooker is something quite different. The very first time I googled crochet and the Happy Hooker blog came up I clicked on it with great trepidation!

I remember going on a Carnival cruise and watching a US comedian and not understanding any of the jokes because it was about people and places I'd never heard of, but the rest of the audience were p******g themselves laughing.
He was followed by a UK comedian who actually comes from a village near ours and is really funny, the tables were turned, we and a few other Brits were hysterical with laughter and all the Americans were looking at us as if we'd escaped from the loony bin.

Whatever you enjoy doing, have fun


----------



## Janeway

Anntics thanks for your words of wisdom.


----------



## margieelisabeth

Yes Annits, well said. New Day, and new Colors of Yarn to play with, the world is good!  We're heading to Death Valley today to spend 2 nights. And of course, I have 5 differant yarns packed away in case I don't know which way my mood goes project wise.


----------



## Janeway

Designer, I do not have a pattern for the pineapple triangular crocheted shawl--sorry! I start with 4-5 sts, then inc to start the triangle then after 10-12 sts, the pineapple is started with 3-4-6 sts on each side of the shawl. Then when the pineapple is nearly finished, a new pineapple is started on each side with 3-4-6 sts on each side.

The reason I'm saying 3-4-6 sts, is because of the size of the shawl as the center asks for different sizes of shawls. Since you crochet, I'm sure you can figure it out. Pineapples are my favorite crocheted things to make but I'm told by people that you either love making them or hate them.

Crocheting pineapples makes me happy and I love looking at the finished product. I can watch TV while making them without ever making a mistake! Go figure!


----------



## Janeway

wkyangel said:


> kmcnaught said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree~!
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO!
Click to expand...

Wow, what is the picture of in your avatar?


----------



## Janeway

Lolly12 said:


> I am shaking my head again.I have noticed that there are only a few,and it seems to be the same few women that take offence to many of the subjects on this forum.Reminds me of my grandmother who was a drama queen,seems to be a trait of women from a certain era.
> I don't know this whole debate is ridiculous-just saying,,it was meant to be all in fun...............lighten up and go crochet,knit or whatever


Amen!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

Designer, if you google triangular pineapple shawl, there are several choices. One of them might be what you're looking for.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3

Designer, if you google triangular pineapple shawl, there are several choices. One of them might be what you're looking for.
Bonnie


----------



## Designer1234

Janeway said:


> Designer, I do not have a pattern for the pineapple triangular crocheted shawl--sorry! I start with 4-5 sts, then inc to start the triangle then after 10-12 sts, the pineapple is started with 3-4-6 sts on each side of the shawl. Then when the pineapple is nearly finished, a new pineapple is started on each side with 3-4-6 sts on each side.
> 
> The reason I'm saying 3-4-6 sts, is because of the size of the shawl as the center asks for different sizes of shawls. Since you crochet, I'm sure you can figure it out. Pineapples are my favorite crocheted things to make but I'm told by people that you either love making them or hate them.
> 
> Crocheting pineapples makes me happy and I love looking at the finished product. I can watch TV while making them without ever making a mistake! Go figure!


Thanks Janeway- I wonder whether you think it would be too difficult for a workshop? I know lots and lots of KP members make prayer shawls. I will pm you about the possibility of you 
doing a prayer shawl workshop using the pineapple crochet.

It sounds like it would be so beautiful. Shirley Designer.


----------



## Designer1234

Janeway- I just pm'd you - but you could also let the girls get their pattern (one that you try first) and help them through it in the workshop. I really hope you will consider this. Shirley



Designer1234 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Designer, I do not have a pattern for the pineapple triangular crocheted shawl--sorry! I start with 4-5 sts, then inc to start the triangle then after 10-12 sts, the pineapple is started with 3-4-6 sts on each side of the shawl. Then when the pineapple is nearly finished, a new pineapple is started on each side with 3-4-6 sts on each side.
> 
> The reason I'm saying 3-4-6 sts, is because of the size of the shawl as the center asks for different sizes of shawls. Since you crochet, I'm sure you can figure it out. Pineapples are my favorite crocheted things to make but I'm told by people that you either love making them or hate them.
> 
> Crocheting pineapples makes me happy and I love looking at the finished product. I can watch TV while making them without ever making a mistake! Go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Janeway- I wonder whether you think it would be too difficult for a workshop? I know lots and lots of KP members make prayer shawls. I will pm you about the possibility of you
> doing a prayer shawl workshop using the pineapple crochet.
> 
> It sounds like it would be so beautiful. Shirley Designer.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

laineyp said:


> Here's a picture of one of the Afghans from the book. Isn't it beautiful!


Lovely pattern.


----------



## budasha

laineyp said:


> Even dishcloths can be beautiful!


Really pretty colours. I'm only on page 11 and I can't believe that this topic has already generated 39 pages...wow.


----------



## budasha

Scoot915 said:


> Well you certainly started a furor didn't you! lol
> 
> In my opinion, this topic was created in fun, not to offend anyone.
> I understand how if someone makes and loves some of the items mentioned they would feel hurt we are poking fun, but there is no need to get nasty about this. There are far more serious things in the world to get upset over.
> 
> There are ugly and beautiful patterns in every craft...and everyone will have their own opinion as to what is ugly and what is beautiful. To each his/her own.
> 
> with that said...
> I can remember my girlfriend and her two sisters opening a Christmas present from their dear Aunt. All three of them lovingly put the (rather ugly) crocheted hats on their heads and tying the bow under their chins...only to have the Aunt explain they were slippers and not hats! whoopsie lol
> 
> I remember the hot water/douche bag hanging on the door, but thankfully not the cover. Oh my...that one really made me laugh!
> 
> To the person who commented on the condom covers....there IS a pattern!!! lol It may be knitted not crocheted, but it was called a "condom critter" and looked like a little owl with a pocket you put the condom in.
> And there is a pattern for a "willy warmer", again it may be knitted not crocheted. Made in the shape of male genitalia to keep those parts warm in cold weather lol


My smile for today :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

cathyknits said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to crochet love! Pretty gorgeous pieces!
> 
> Here's one of my favorite crochet blogs. It's in Portugese, but Google Chrome will translate. There is some knitting here too.
> 
> http://tecendo-arte.blogspot.com/
> 
> Gorgeous and amazing...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6953412314
> 
> Scarf/shawlette...
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/loken
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> http://make-handmade.com/2011/08/22/an-interesting-model-of-sweaters-free-crochet-patterns/
> 
> And if you like, you can go look at my board on Pinterest.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/theartfuldiva/crochet-love/
> 
> And yes, I did create some pretty heinous crochet pieces in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pinterest crochet page is enought to make me want to learn to crochet! Thanks for sharing it!
> 
> And... my two cents... What about all that macrame stuff from the 70's?
Click to expand...

I just heard yesterday that macrame is coming back....what goes around comes around :lol:


----------



## SAMkewel

anntics said:


> I have also enjoyed the trip down memory lane with all the images, recollections and the links posted. Knitted/crocheted skirts - I remember them well from the 60's and 70's and was amazed, should that be appalled?? to see them in all the recent fashion collections. Thank goodness I am far too old to go down that particular road again! I made all kinds of things from Macrame and that served useful lately when my DIL, my GD and all her friends wanted shamballa bracelets. I was able to make them ones which were a little different to most.
> 
> I love KP and braver souls than me have now actually voiced the issue of the place of crochet within the forum. As a relative latecomer and mostly a lurker, (reading and learning, but saying only a little) I suspect that it was initially a knitting group with multi-crafting members and other crafts have earned a place in it. I know hand-knitters who think knitting machines are the work of the devil and only for lazy people. Before I get flamed that's not MY opinion, I wish I still had my ancient knitmaster which has sadly gone to the great scrap yard in the sky.
> 
> I think this thread, as others in the past, should teach us to respect the etiquette of the internet. The OP could have chosen her words more carefully. If she did not intend to start a 'furore' as many believe, why state that she did? Only she truly knows what she hoped to achieve. She states that she herself is a crocheter. If she had started with that and gone on to say but even I find these things (insert whatever term amuses you) we could have had all the fun without all the upset.
> 
> The rest of us should remember that statements on the internet do not have the benefit of facial expressions or vocal intonation. It is therefore extrememly difficult to know when someone is joking, or being serious or satirical or tongue-in-cheek etc, unless it is specifically stated.
> 
> Another issue that still amuses me and also sometimes makes me have to stop and think before responding to a comment inappropiately is the fact that we are an international community. Language and humour do not always travel well. It still cracks me up every time I see someone use the term 'hooker' to refer a person who crochets. In the UK a hooker is something quite different. The very first time I googled crochet and the Happy Hooker blog came up I clicked on it with great trepidation!
> 
> I remember going on a Carnival cruise and watching a US comedian and not understanding any of the jokes because it was about people and places I'd never heard of, but the rest of the audience were p******g themselves laughing.
> He was followed by a UK comedian who actually comes from a village near ours and is really funny, the tables were turned, we and a few other Brits were hysterical with laughter and all the Americans were looking at us as if we'd escaped from the loony bin.
> 
> Whatever you enjoy doing, have fun


I suspect that the term "hooker" usually means the same thing in the US as it does in the UK. Calling crocheters hookers is relatively recent and appears to have started with the popular crocheting book entitled, "The Happy Hooker." Sometimes we are on the same page ;~D.


----------



## ethgro

budasha said:


> cathyknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a board on Pinterest dedicated to crochet love! Pretty gorgeous pieces!
> 
> Here's one of my favorite crochet blogs. It's in Portugese, but Google Chrome will translate. There is some knitting here too.
> 
> http://tecendo-arte.blogspot.com/
> 
> Gorgeous and amazing...
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6953412314
> 
> Scarf/shawlette...
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/loken
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> http://make-handmade.com/2011/08/22/an-interesting-model-of-sweaters-free-crochet-patterns/
> 
> And if you like, you can go look at my board on Pinterest.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/theartfuldiva/crochet-love/
> 
> And yes, I did create some pretty heinous crochet pieces in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pinterest crochet page is enought to make me want to learn to crochet! Thanks for sharing it!
> 
> And... my two cents... What about all that macrame stuff from the 70's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard yesterday that macrame is coming back....what goes around comes around :lol:
Click to expand...

I just bought myself a book on Macrame jewelry and am excited to get started on some. Got some special cord as well - fine and shiny.


----------



## Caninebat

amen from me too lol


----------



## Janeway

Well I' m a Hooker with a crochet hook, too old with illness to be the other kind of hooker, but with a medical miracle who knows as I could get a second wind!

Just joking of course!


----------



## orcagrandma

Ladies,and gents, I think we all have to remember here that since we cannot hear someone speaking and putting accents and a tone to their voice we often take things said here the wrong way. That happens when a person writes something, you can't hear their tone of voice to know if they are joking, having fun or are serious. That is exactly where misunderstandings come from. Of course in some instances you can tell but most of the time you cannot tell the manner in which the statement was made. So please take everything here that is said with a grain of salt and a benefit of a doubt. Have fun here and enjoy it. And this was said with a lighthearted and understanding voice.


----------



## bonbf3

orcagrandma said:


> Ladies,and gents, I think we all have to remember here that since we cannot hear someone speaking and putting accents and a tone to their voice we often take things said here the wrong way. That happens when a person writes something, you can't hear their tone of voice to know if they are joking, having fun or are serious. That is exactly where misunderstandings come from. Of course in some instances you can tell but most of the time you cannot tell the manner in which the statement was made. So please take everything here that is said with a grain of salt and a benefit of a doubt. Have fun here and enjoy it. And this was said with a lighthearted and understanding voice.


I agree, especially with the "benefit of the doubt" part. (I'm smiling.)


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> Well I' m a Hooker with a crochet hook, too old with illness to be the other kind of hooker, but with a medical miracle who knows as I could get a second wind!
> 
> Just joking of course!


Jane! Behave!

(I'm joking, too, kiddo.)

:lol:


----------



## Janeway

bonbf3 said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I' m a Hooker with a crochet hook, too old with illness to be the other kind of hooker, but with a medical miracle who knows as I could get a second wind!
> 
> Just joking of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Jane! Behave!
> 
> (I'm joking, too, kiddo.)
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Just having a little fun as would need a "full" body up lift, especially the boobs as they need a 42 long bra! Ha! Any free sheep dogs out there for loan as they could "round them up and point them in the right direction!"

LOL

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LAURA C

I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.


----------



## greanise

Can someone enlighten me as to whether there is any animosity between knitters and crocheters in the UK or is it just America?..personally been doing both for decades (in UK)and this is the first time I have ever heard of it. Both are wool crafts in their own right, both can be bad, both can be beautiful,(and the same thing can be either!...'one mans meat is another mans poison') depends on point of view and preferred taste. As I say, astounded to hear negativity against ANY craft...if you don't like it, don't do it!


----------



## bonbf3

greanise said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to whether there is any animosity between knitters and crocheters in the UK or is it just America?..personally been doing both for decades (in UK)and this is the first time I have ever heard of it. Both are wool crafts in their own right, both can be bad, both can be beautiful,(and the same thing can be either!...'one mans meat is another mans poison') depends on point of view and preferred taste. As I say, astounded to hear negativity against ANY craft...if you don't like it, don't do it!


I agree. I'm from the U.S., and I've never heard of actual animosity between knitters and crocheters.


----------



## ethgro

I have been aware that folks are a little snooty about knitting over crochet but the general population (not always needleworkers of any sort) are so impressed with either one. Not to mention that most non crafty folks can't tell the difference. Stein Mart consistently incorrectly labels knitted lace items as crochet. snicker - but I don't say anything - the workers have no control over the signs that are sent to them with clothing. I could contact the head office but I really don't give a rat's hiney about it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Norma B. said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! This is not my grandmother's crochet!!! She did some fairly fancy crocheted aprons and pillow case trims, but nothing like these. In fact, I have one of her aprons and a pair of pillow cases tucked away with a crocheted baby blanket and she's been gone for 65 years. What's sad to me is that they'll mean nothing to anyone else and will probably end up with a pile of stuff at Goodwill.
Click to expand...

Norma b. get those pillow cases out and use them! That's what I did! AZ


----------



## tmlester

AZ Sticks said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny. But I would have to admit that this is true... and I was personally responsible for adding a few frightening crocheted items to planet Earth back in the 1970s. (ducks).
> 
> That being said, check out these two links... I think they are fabulous. The first one is an amazing dress, and the other a very clever shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Antonina/pink-lace-freeform-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venus-10
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! This is not my grandmother's crochet!!! She did some fairly fancy crocheted aprons and pillow case trims, but nothing like these. In fact, I have one of her aprons and a pair of pillow cases tucked away with a crocheted baby blanket and she's been gone for 65 years. What's sad to me is that they'll mean nothing to anyone else and will probably end up with a pile of stuff at Goodwill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Norma b. get those pillow cases out and use them! That's what I did! AZ
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

ethgro said:


> I have been aware that folks are a little snooty about knitting over crochet but the general population (not always needleworkers of any sort) are so impressed with either one. Not to mention that most non crafty folks can't tell the difference. Stein Mart consistently incorrectly labels knitted lace items as crochet. snicker - but I don't say anything - the workers have no control over the signs that are sent to them with clothing. I could contact the head office but I really don't give a rat's hiney about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## orcagrandma

Greanise-I've lived in the US all my life and until a day or two ago never knew that knitters felt superior over crocheters. I must live in a closet or something. I thought it was humorous for anyone to even say that, let alone here. Don't think it is a US thing cause it isn't it is a one person thing. LOL


----------



## WandaPie

I'd love to have a bunch of tobasco bottles, especialy the ones with the wooden top. I'd like to make them into dolls.
I can see doing this in crochet.
Aren't I a nut?


----------



## orcagrandma

Wanda, you a cute nut! LOL As the saying goes, "whatever floats your boal"! LOLOLO


----------



## susanmos2000

greanise said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to whether there is any animosity between knitters and crocheters in the UK or is it just America?..personally been doing both for decades (in UK)and this is the first time I have ever heard of it. Both are wool crafts in their own right, both can be bad, both can be beautiful,(and the same thing can be either!...'one mans meat is another mans poison') depends on point of view and preferred taste. As I say, astounded to hear negativity against ANY craft...if you don't like it, don't do it!


I don't think there's any real animosity in the US between crocheters and knitters. I know this thread has raised a lot of hackles, but I truly believe folks are chuckling over wacky crochet patterns (and the folks who design them) rather than the craft itself.


----------



## DickWorrall

LAURA C said:


> I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.


I have a friend in Australia and he crochets.
A while back he asked me to find a pattern for a crocheted water bottle cover.
His wife uses a hot water bottle all the time and he needed a cover.
The Tabasco bottle cover.
http://www.angelfire.com/grrl/lovecrochet/mrTabasco.htm
Dick


----------



## peachy51

susanmos2000 said:


> greanise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone enlighten me as to whether there is any animosity between knitters and crocheters in the UK or is it just America?..personally been doing both for decades (in UK)and this is the first time I have ever heard of it. Both are wool crafts in their own right, both can be bad, both can be beautiful,(and the same thing can be either!...'one mans meat is another mans poison') depends on point of view and preferred taste. As I say, astounded to hear negativity against ANY craft...if you don't like it, don't do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any real animosity in the US between crocheters and knitters. I know this thread has raised a lot of hackles, but I truly believe folks are chuckling over wacky crochet patterns (and the folks who design them) rather than the craft itself.
Click to expand...

I agree. I have never heard any animosity between the crafters. And I don't think the OP was posing any either. She actually starts her post stating the fact that she loves to crochet. If I remember the post correctly, she has challenged us to share some of the outlandish patterns we have seen. And from that, this thread has taken off in all kinds of directions.

LOL ... kinda reminds me of Chinese Telephone!


----------



## Caninebat

DickWorrall said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend in Australia and he crochets.
> A while back he asked me to find a pattern for a crocheted water bottle cover.
> His wife uses a hot water bottle all the time and he needed a cover.
> The Tabasco bottle cover.
> http://www.angelfire.com/grrl/lovecrochet/mrTabasco.htm
> Dick
Click to expand...

it really is quite cute lol


----------



## peachy51

DickWorrall said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend in Australia and he crochets.
> A while back he asked me to find a pattern for a crocheted water bottle cover.
> His wife uses a hot water bottle all the time and he needed a cover.
> The Tabasco bottle cover.
> http://www.angelfire.com/grrl/lovecrochet/mrTabasco.htm
> Dick
Click to expand...

That's exactly what the one looked like that someone gave me 30 years ago ... no idea what finally happened to it :|


----------



## bonbf3

orcagrandma said:


> Greanise-I've lived in the US all my life and until a day or two ago never knew that knitters felt superior over crocheters. I must live in a closet or something. I thought it was humorous for anyone to even say that, let alone here. Don't think it is a US thing cause it isn't it is a one person thing. LOL


I agree with you. I think knitters and crocheters are kindred spirits. So many people do both.


----------



## ompuff

orcagrandma said:


> Greanise-I've lived in the US all my life and until a day or two ago never knew that knitters felt superior over crocheters. I must live in a closet or something. I thought it was humorous for anyone to even say that, let alone here. Don't think it is a US thing cause it isn't it is a one person thing. LOL


I must say I agree with this post---really have never seen any real 'animosity' between real needle artists. We appreciate it in all forms and I have taught knitting, crocheting, macrame, embroidery, quilting----it's is all a method of being creative.

  :thumbup: 
And, I think this was originally intended to be a lighthearted exchange.


----------



## Janeway

DickWorrall said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend in Australia and he crochets.
> A while back he asked me to find a pattern for a crocheted water bottle cover.
> His wife uses a hot water bottle all the time and he needed a cover.
> The Tabasco bottle cover.
> http://www.angelfire.com/grrl/lovecrochet/mrTabasco.htm
> Dick
Click to expand...

Thanks as I downloaded the Tabasco bottle cover pattern to make for my family picnic's as they are so cute.

Just try to take me to the "nut" house for making this pattern as we all should lighten up and "get" a life!


----------



## ethgro

That Tabasco pattern is a lot cuter than I thought it would be. Would it be any more acceptable to 'some' folk if it was knitted? ;-)


----------



## Janeway

ompuff said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greanise-I've lived in the US all my life and until a day or two ago never knew that knitters felt superior over crocheters. I must live in a closet or something. I thought it was humorous for anyone to even say that, let alone here. Don't think it is a US thing cause it isn't it is a one person thing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I agree with this post---really have never seen any real 'animosity' between real needle artists. We appreciate it in all forms and I have taught knitting, crocheting, macrame, embroidery, quilting----it's is all a method of being creative.
> 
> :thumbup:
> And, I think this was originally intended to be a lighthearted exchange.
Click to expand...

Yes, everything can be lighthearted if everyone will just lighten up!

Cold here today so trying to stay warm with long jammies, wool socks and of course knitted house slippers.

I do too many crafts but do try to keep it all in one very overstocked room! Sometimes they do take "legs" and walk all over the house, but family/friends enjoys the handiwork. They know to be careful when sitting down in a chair as all sorta "sharp" things might get them.

Sending hugs to those who are sick. Jane


----------



## nannyberfa

I see both sides of the coin. I knit and crochet and they both have "wacky" patterns. I just find that I can crochet quicker, because the style makes cloth wider longer quicker!
To each his own!


----------



## Tareca

Oh dear! Just seen the pattern for the tabasco bottle. I think is quite cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carillonpatrice

kanga said:


> the worst i have see was a pair of striped mens short shorts1


Oh, that's a visual I won't easily erase! Ack!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Well said.......... life is good.......ENJOY!


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> ompuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greanise-I've lived in the US all my life and until a day or two ago never knew that knitters felt superior over crocheters. I must live in a closet or something. I thought it was humorous for anyone to even say that, let alone here. Don't think it is a US thing cause it isn't it is a one person thing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I agree with this post---really have never seen any real 'animosity' between real needle artists. We appreciate it in all forms and I have taught knitting, crocheting, macrame, embroidery, quilting----it's is all a method of being creative.
> 
> :thumbup:
> And, I think this was originally intended to be a lighthearted exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, everything can be lighthearted if everyone will just lighten up!
> 
> Cold here today so trying to stay warm with long jammies, wool socks and of course knitted house slippers.
> 
> I do too many crafts but do try to keep it all in one very overstocked room! Sometimes they do take "legs" and walk all over the house, but family/friends enjoys the handiwork. They know to be careful when sitting down in a chair as all sorta "sharp" things might get them.
> 
> Sending hugs to those who are sick. Jane
Click to expand...

you're a great gal, Jane!

 :-D


----------



## martinw

But........could that be enlarged for a wine bottle? Then you'd really have something!


----------



## Pleclerrc

jckennett said:


> Let me begin by saying I love crochet. I am not one of those knitters who says nasty things about crochet. I crochet at least as much as I knit BUT . . . I will say that I have seen more hideous patterns created in the name of crochet than in any other craft that I can think of (and that includes plastic canvas). So my challenge is to ask what incredible patterns that you other KPers have seen for crochet? I, myself, have in my possession (as part of a book, mind you) a pattern for a crocheted cover for a tabasco bottle. I'll tell you, ladies (and gentlemen), when I have nothing better to do with my time than to crochet a cover for a tabasco bottle, it's time I rethink my priorities. What think you?


This lighthearted entry developed into 41 pages of opinions. Just goes to show that everyone is entitled to their own opinion. As they say, "Whatever floats your boat." Personally, I didn't see any intended offense from the writer of this entry. From her past entries, she seems to be very intelligent, kind, courteous and nice. I only hope she wasn't offended by some of the responses that seemed more like retorts made by a 5th grade girl's clique at school. I'm sure we have all seen several items made by crafters or professional designers and thought, "What are they thinking?" Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Enjoy this wonderful KP Forum, enjoy a giggle from time to time and just be grateful for people who share our interests. Patricia


----------



## JSDesign

Loved the comment about the over stocked room. Being at home for a few days I decided to sort out some knitting. It was all over the place - in two corners of the small sitting room, even in the conservatory, and in the large "front room". Why was the work in so many different places - here goes - SMALL SITTING ROOM, this is the usual room we use in the evening or if I am at home during the day. CONSERVATORY - used during the summer and somehow it had got left in there, no idea why. As the for the FRONT ROOM - this is used if we have visitors and when they have left to go home we stay in that room, maybe for a day or two. Oh, by the way, I do have a workroom containing the knitting machines. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## freesia792

Could it be that the people who disrespect the "other crat", be it knitters who feel superior to crocheters, or the other way around, are secretly afraid of other - fear or belief that they could not learn it?


ompuff said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greanise-I've lived in the US all my life and until a day or two ago never knew that knitters felt superior over crocheters. I must live in a closet or something. I thought it was humorous for anyone to even say that, let alone here. Don't think it is a US thing cause it isn't it is a one person thing. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I agree with this post---really have never seen any real 'animosity' between real needle artists. We appreciate it in all forms and I have taught knitting, crocheting, macrame, embroidery, quilting----it's is all a method of being creative.
> 
> :thumbup:
> And, I think this was originally intended to be a lighthearted exchange.
Click to expand...


----------



## anntics

Just having a little fun as would need a "full" body up lift, especially the boobs as they need a 42 long bra! Ha! Any free sheep dogs out there for loan as they could "round them up and point them in the right direction!"

LOL

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Thanks for the best laugh today. Me too! I used to joke that I was going to start a new career as a dresser- I start off naked and people pay me to put my clothes on.


----------



## Janeway

anntics said:


> Just having a little fun as would need a "full" body up lift, especially the boobs as they need a 42 long bra! Ha! Any free sheep dogs out there for loan as they could "round them up and point them in the right direction!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for the best laugh today. Me too! I used to joke that I was going to start a new career as a dresser- I start off naked and people pay me to put my clothes on.[/quote]

Now,there is a job for the aged!

My brother while in college went on spring outing in Florida with fellow classmates where a parade was in progress. A middle aged woman was dancing to the song "the stripper" and the boys were so angry that she looked so wrinkled that they shouted for her to put her clothes back on!

Needless to say I have remembered this and do keep this body covered with no boobs/rear end showing! I really hate to see any woman who does not keep her body covered. That is extremely bad taste!

Any comments? Guess some might think I'm old fashioned.

I took my two grandsons aged 14 to an ice cream parlor where there was a very pregnant woman with a small baby in a stroller and another child standing besides her. When she turned around, her boobs were 3/4 out the top and her belly hung out below her very tight tee shirt!

Well the boys started laughing and I was totally shocked at her lack of dress. We ordered and sat down at a table so I was facing her but made sure the boys could not see her. I told my daughters about the event and said you cannot go any place with seeing women half naked out in public!

What will be next--men wearing shorts with their private parts showing?


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> anntics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a little fun as would need a "full" body up lift, especially the boobs as they need a 42 long bra! Ha! Any free sheep dogs out there for loan as they could "round them up and point them in the right direction!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the best laugh today. Me too! I used to joke that I was going to start a new career as a dresser- I start off naked and people pay me to put my clothes on.
Click to expand...

Now,there is a job for the aged!

My brother while in college went on spring outing in Florida with fellow classmates where a parade was in progress. A middle aged woman was dancing to the song "the stripper" and the boys were so angry that she looked so wrinkled that they shouted for her to put her clothes back on!

Needless to say I have remembered this and do keep this body covered with no boobs/rear end showing! I really hate to see any woman who does not keep her body covered. That is extremely bad taste!

Any comments? Guess some might think I'm old fashioned.

I took my two grandsons aged 14 to an ice cream parlor where there was a very pregnant woman with a small baby in a stroller and another child standing besides her. When she turned around, her boobs were 3/4 out the top and her belly hung out below her very tight tee shirt!

Well the boys started laughing and I was totally shocked at her lack of dress. We ordered and sat down at a table so I was facing her but made sure the boys could not see her. I told my daughters about the event and said you cannot go any place with seeing women half naked out in public!

What will be next--men wearing shorts with their private parts showing?[/quote]

We had TEACHERS at our school with lots of cleavage.

Once we had a mom come in with a low-cut shirt and a rose tattoo on one boobie. She spent the morning bent over the kids' tables working with them. Nice of her to come to school, but... As I said then, "I'm not gay, but I do find that tattoo a little distracting!"

I'm sick of looking at cleavage everywhere, especially on the morning tv shows. Get completely dressed before going on tv - puleeze!


----------



## nannyberfa

me too greanise


----------



## margieelisabeth

moved to reply to someone else. Sorry


----------



## margieelisabeth

Hmm...lets see..how would you feel if I said...anyone who had so much time on their hands they could leave hurtful comments? No one..NO one....should say either of those things...What I do in my time, is just as important and useful to me as what you do in YOUR spare time. Please at least respect that right.


----------



## margieelisabeth

LAURA C said:


> I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.


Hmm...lets see..how would you feel if I said...anyone who had so much time on their hands they could leave hurtful comments? No one..NO one....should say either of those things...What I do in my time, is just as important and useful to me as what you do in YOUR spare time. Please at least respect that right.


----------



## carillonpatrice

And who among us has not received a "gift" from some well-meaning friend who creates "just what I knew you needed" gifts for us? Wow, some of the things I've received over the years. Some, I simply put in the Goodwill box, some I rip out and recycle the yarn, etc., into some other project. And then, when tempted to pass on one of my own Really Beautiful Creations, I recall my own response, and stop. Of course, MY creations are the most beautiful and useful and........


----------



## seamer45

You might want to consider giving these to a local museum. My mother-in-law gave a lot of beautiful hand made items and hand decorated linens to a tiny museum in her town because they were so delicate. When she died my sister-in-law was inconsolable because she thought they were all gone to the museum. She found a large stash finally that she and two others of us divided among ourselves.Now all three of the children have a few pieces and we're delighted. I even use mine.


----------



## bonbf3

My grandmother also made beautiful things until her eyesight got bad. She sold them in consignment shops and made a little money for herself. She was so talented - could upholster furniture all by herself! She was so sweet and kind, too. The things she made are still beautiful - like a box covered with satin and decorated with ribbon trim and ribbon roses. Exquisite workmanship, not in demand nowadays. But still lovely. She also made soaps decorated with plastic flowers. Now people use silk flowers almost exclusively. But hers were still beautiful in their time. Just as knitted items probably fit better nowadays just because of the different kinds of yarn. Still, I cherish the old ones because of the people who made them.


----------



## bonbf3

If we could find one thing that we all thought was silly or crazy, we could all have a good laugh. BUT - we can't find that one thing. It's best to know your "audience." When you find a group that agrees on what's ridiculous or outrageous, have a good laugh. But we don't know what others' feelings are about these things. Why take a chance? I'd rather skip the laugh.


----------



## bonbf3

margieelisabeth said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the hot water bottle cover was ridiculous but you beat that one. Anyone who knits a cover for tabasco sauce should be committed. They obviously have way too much time on there hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...lets see..how would you feel if I said...anyone who had so much time on their hands they could leave hurtful comments? No one..NO one....should say either of those things...What I do in my time, is just as important and useful to me as what you do in YOUR spare time. Please at least respect that right.
Click to expand...

If we could find one thing that we all thought was silly or crazy, we could all have a good laugh. BUT - we can't find that one thing. It's best to know your "audience." When you find a group that agrees on what's ridiculous or outrageous, have a good laugh. But we don't know what others' feelings are about these things. Why take a chance? I'd rather skip the laugh.


----------



## Janeway

I do have to congratulate our TV stations here in Indianapolis--no cleavage showing on any of the ladies who are news casters. If a woman they are interviewing is showing boobs, the camera quickly only shows the face! My hat is off to them.


----------



## susanmos2000

Janeway said:


> anntics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a little fun as would need a "full" body up lift, especially the boobs as they need a 42 long bra! Ha! Any free sheep dogs out there for loan as they could "round them up and point them in the right direction!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the best laugh today. Me too! I used to joke that I was going to start a new career as a dresser- I start off naked and people pay me to put my clothes on.
Click to expand...

Now,there is a job for the aged!

My brother while in college went on spring outing in Florida with fellow classmates where a parade was in progress. A middle aged woman was dancing to the song "the stripper" and the boys were so angry that she looked so wrinkled that they shouted for her to put her clothes back on!

Needless to say I have remembered this and do keep this body covered with no boobs/rear end showing! I really hate to see any woman who does not keep her body covered. That is extremely bad taste!

Any comments? Guess some might think I'm old fashioned.

I took my two grandsons aged 14 to an ice cream parlor where there was a very pregnant woman with a small baby in a stroller and another child standing besides her. When she turned around, her boobs were 3/4 out the top and her belly hung out below her very tight tee shirt!

Well the boys started laughing and I was totally shocked at her lack of dress. We ordered and sat down at a table so I was facing her but made sure the boys could not see her. I told my daughters about the event and said you cannot go any place with seeing women half naked out in public!

What will be next--men wearing shorts with their private parts showing?[/quote]

In defense of the pregnant lady, I remember how difficult those last few weeks were. I only gained 25 pounds during my pregnancy (for a total of 145) and it was a singleton, but you'd never have guessed by looking at me. My stomach was constantly dropping out the bottom of my shirt, my bosom was forever boiling out the top--and I was so exhausted I didn't give a hoot! I'd cut expectant mothers a little slack--especially when they already have two children in tow.


----------



## susanmos2000

Anyway, the question of how cleavage a woman can or cannot show in public is relative....my Eastern European husband thinks it's prudish for a woman to wear the top half of her swimsuit at the beach. And, at the other extreme, we have a large Hispanic population here in the Monterey Bay area who believe it's a disgrace for even men to bare their chests.


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> I do have to congratulate our TV stations here in Indianapolis--no cleavage showing on any of the ladies who are news casters. If a woman they are interviewing is showing boobs, the camera quickly only shows the face! My hat is off to them.


That's great - good judgment. I hope it catches on everywhere. The new fad - cover up!


----------



## smontero237

I watched the Golden Globes (I think) and almost every woman had their neckline cut to the waist. It may have been striking if on one person but on a parade it was just silly looking


----------



## bonbf3

After a while, these people who let it all hang out just look like children pulling their shirts up. Look at me! Look at mine! Good grief - get a grip. Oops! Poor choice of words. Get a MENTAL grip!


----------



## ethgro

My son spent time in Madagascar and got used to seeing women nurse their children in public. When he got home and went off to college, he couldn't believe how provocative the young women on campus dressed. It is all in the intent of the clothing worn. I really don't think that the prego gal in the shop as mentioned previously just didn't care about her exposure but that she was out there to shock us old things in the same way that kids who get tattoos and piercings - look at me - I'm different. Wonder what will be next.


----------



## bonbf3

ethgro said:


> My son spent time in Madagascar and got used to seeing women nurse their children in public. When he got home and went off to college, he couldn't believe how provocative the young women on campus dressed. It is all in the intent of the clothing worn. I really don't think that the prego gal in the shop as mentioned previously just didn't care about her exposure but that she was out there to shock us old things in the same way that kids who get tattoos and piercings - look at me - I'm different. Wonder what will be next.


I agree. And our society is so permissive now that it takes a whole lot of nasty to shock us. We are in drowning in slop and sinking fast.


----------



## lharris1952

Have a few of the six-pack crocheted pot holders from my grandmother.They are hanging in the kitchen wall with the rest of her old kitchen utensils.Can't part with them.


----------



## Janeway

lharris1952 said:


> Have a few of the six-pack crocheted pot holders from my grandmother.They are hanging in the kitchen wall with the rest of her old kitchen utensils.Can't part with them.


I know what you are talking about as I still have the last Christmas decoration that I sent my mother from 1994 as she died on July 5,1995. It is above my fireplace and the little snow bird still looks great. She loved this and especially the bird. Maybe someday I can part with this artificial decoration.


----------



## carillonpatrice

How did breasts and pregnant bellies get mixed in with knitting and crocheting? That being said, when I was in India on a singing travel trip, the ladies there were very modest, even though they would nurse in public. They are a very modest culture and the Americans were asked to not wear shorts or tank tops in the public places in the hotels. When I got back to the USA, I was really shocked at the exhibits of flesh to be seen just walking down the street.


----------



## Janeway

carillonpatrice said:


> How did breasts and pregnant bellies get mixed in with knitting and crocheting? That being said, when I was in India on a singing travel trip, the ladies there were very modest, even though they would nurse in public. They are a very modest culture and the Americans were asked to not wear shorts or tank tops in the public places in the hotels. When I got back to the USA, I was really shocked at the exhibits of flesh to be seen just walking down the street.


Sometimes some of us just "stray" away from the original subject, but I enjoyed your input so stay with us as we are all just voicing our opinions.


----------



## orcagrandma

Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.


----------



## peachy51

orcagrandma said:


> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.


I agree with you totally on the butt cracks. IMO, the most alluring and sexy dressing, leaves something to the imagination! :mrgreen:


----------



## susanmos2000

orcagrandma said:


> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.


I agree completely, the low rider pants phenomena is beyond my comprehension. I mean who wants to see a guy's undies or, worse yet, his plumber's cleavage? I'm thankful my son goes to a charter school that insists on uniforms, otherwise I'd have a battle on my hands.


----------



## peachy51

susanmos2000 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, the low rider pants phenomena is beyond my comprehension. I mean who wants to see a guy's undies or, worse yet, his plumber's cleavage? I'm thankful my son goes to a charter school that insists on uniforms, otherwise I'd have a battle on my hands.
Click to expand...

The funny thing about the low rider pants is that is a practice that originated in prisons. That is the sign that one prisoner uses to let other prisoners know that he is "available" ... ugh


----------



## smontero237

susanmos2000 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, the low rider pants phenomena is beyond my comprehension. I mean who wants to see a guy's undies or, worse yet, his plumber's cleavage? I'm thankful my son goes to a charter school that insists on uniforms, otherwise I'd have a battle on my hands.
Click to expand...

I was at the orthopedic doctor the other day and a young man on crutches had low rider pants. He would take a step then hike up his pants. They eventually fell to his ankles, everybody just watched as his girlfriend frantically tried to pull them up.


----------



## peachy51

smontero237 said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, the low rider pants phenomena is beyond my comprehension. I mean who wants to see a guy's undies or, worse yet, his plumber's cleavage? I'm thankful my son goes to a charter school that insists on uniforms, otherwise I'd have a battle on my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was at the orthopedic doctor the other day and a young man on crutches had low rider pants. He would take a step then hike up his pants. They eventually fell to his ankles, everybody just watched as his girlfriend frantically tried to pull them up.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA! Makes you wonder about their mental capabilities, huh?


----------



## susanmos2000

smontero237 said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, the low rider pants phenomena is beyond my comprehension. I mean who wants to see a guy's undies or, worse yet, his plumber's cleavage? I'm thankful my son goes to a charter school that insists on uniforms, otherwise I'd have a battle on my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was at the orthopedic doctor the other day and a young man on crutches had low rider pants. He would take a step then hike up his pants. They eventually fell to his ankles, everybody just watched as his girlfriend frantically tried to pull them up.
Click to expand...

That's pretty funny, hate to say it but it probably served the guy right. At my son's school they have to wear pants of a certain cut and color, but occasionally a student shows up in some that are suspiciously baggy. When this happens the teacher or principal generally administers the drop test: remove the belt and see what happens. It's pretty effective, particularly as the other students like to crowd around to watch. LOL


----------



## susanmos2000

peachy51 said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janeway, something else I can't stand is to see those young boys and men wearing their pants so low that if they sneezed they would be on the ground. I'm tired of seeing all those butt cracks, just as disgusting. And no this is not what people call the "new normal", it is the old "abnormal". That just shows how morals have diminished over the years. You can dress attractively without showing anything personal. And I guess I better prepare for all the young ones out there to chime in and tell me how obsolete I am but I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, the low rider pants phenomena is beyond my comprehension. I mean who wants to see a guy's undies or, worse yet, his plumber's cleavage? I'm thankful my son goes to a charter school that insists on uniforms, otherwise I'd have a battle on my hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing about the low rider pants is that is a practice that originated in prisons. That is the sign that one prisoner uses to let other prisoners know that he is "available" ... ugh
Click to expand...

Is that how it started? Double ugh! I always assumed it was so a guy could carry drugs and/or illegal weapons anywhere he wanted. Heck, those pants are so enormous you could stuff an Uzi down each leg and no one would ever guess.


----------



## carillonpatrice

Get this: we are familiar with the plumber/butt crack issue. Guess what, we had a woman plumber do some work for us and the same thing applied! My contractor husband and I had to leave the room, we were laughing so hard!


----------



## realsilvergirl

That is because of the weight of the utility belts.... Pulls down on the pants....


----------



## smontero237

My ex-husband and son both had what I called a "slider stomach". They basically had a big tummy and no butt, hence their pants slide down. It even happened when my son was in diapers. I still have to tell him to "say no to crack" now and then.


----------



## lharris1952

My great nephew was "saggin" with shorts.My mom told him to pull up his shorts before he tripped and fell.Well,guess what happened?He fell and cut his knee and ended up in the E.R.getting stitches.Can't remember-was it saggin or baggin in '04?Probably called something else now.DH also has the problem of big stomach and no butt.DD told him he looked like he took a dump in his jeans.lol


----------



## YarnStalker

huneebee331 said:


> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.


What! No more avocado Tupperware?

;-) I love ugly greens. My wardrobe is full of them.

I haven't crocheted much in years mainly because I just never devoted a lot of time to it to figure out those stitches. There are a bunch of books over here behind me though. I do so love filet crochet and had some Pingouin pattern books that had gorgeous European crochet sweaters for summer.


----------



## ethgro

susankschutz said:


> huneebee331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.
> 
> 
> 
> What! No more avocado Tupperware?
> 
> ;-) I love ugly greens. My wardrobe is full of them.
> 
> I haven't crocheted much in years mainly because I just never devoted a lot of time to it to figure out those stitches. There are a bunch of books over here behind me though. I do so love filet crochet and had some Pingouin pattern books that had gorgeous European crochet sweaters for summer.
Click to expand...

Although I have enjoyed the 'side' conversation - back to the original one - crochet. Though I prefer to knit I started out with crochet so I have decided to give it a wink and a nudge, if you know what I mean.  I have noticed that the smaller the yarn and hook, the prettier the crochet. Check out Irish crochet - it's like lace. I have done it in the past but my hands aren't as nimble as they once were but they are marketing ergonomic handles (which you can fashion for your old hooks with a bit of Fimo) so I will give it a go.


----------



## Nan of four

I had Tupperware for years and I bet if I looked in boxes packed away I could still find some. Ha!! Just found some flour/cereal keepers bought in the early seventies.


----------



## gma11331

Nan of four said:


> I had Tupperware for years and I bet if I looked in boxes packed away I could still find some. Ha!! Just found some flour/cereal keepers bought in the early seventies.


I still have a few pieces--two mixing bowls and a deviled egg carrier. Last time I looked it is really expensive now. I had a lot at one time--my next door neighbor in the late 60s sold it.


----------



## bobctwn65

i hate it when the young girls bend over and you can see their thongs...I would think those things would be so uncomfortable....


----------



## bobctwn65

? is it because we are up in years that our minds keep wondering to so many different subjects


----------



## SAMkewel

realsilvergirl said:


> That is because of the weight of the utility belts.... Pulls down on the pants....


I would have said she must have been wearing hip huggers, a style that doesn't do anything good for anyone.


----------



## YarnStalker

carillonpatrice said:


> Get this: we are familiar with the plumber/butt crack issue. Guess what, we had a woman plumber do some work for us and the same thing applied! My contractor husband and I had to leave the room, we were laughing so hard!


I have recently seen that myself. In the plant where I work we have a female pipe fitter. She's a tiny feisty one in her late 40s. She strikes fear in her male counterparts and tells her boss how it is. Yep, she bent over to unwind some snake for a clogged drain, and there it was - female butt-crack. Let me tell you I wasn't the only one who noticed and it appeared that those around me were enthralled. Yep - all men.

Yes, our minds do wander more with age I think.


----------



## carillonpatrice

realsilvergirl said:


> That is because of the weight of the utility belts.... Pulls down on the pants....


My husband is a contractor and his utility belt never pulls his pants down. Plumbers don't usually wear utility belts as they would get caught on things while crawling in and under pipes. Maybe it's that they bend over so much. Anyway, we're still chuckling about it.


----------



## LAURA C

Don"t get me started on those awful pants. First of all, how can they possibly be comfotable? Anything hanging between your legs when you are trying to walk cannot be comfotable.Second, underwear are private garments and I really don't want to see yours! I guess I'm old!


----------



## Bobglory

LAURA C said:


> Don"t get me started on those awful pants. First of all, how can they possibly be comfotable? Anything hanging between your legs when you are trying to walk cannot be comfotable.Second, underwear are private garments and I really don't want to see yours! I guess I'm old!


NOW I understand why my DH prefers his tightie whities LOL.

(Sorry gals and gents .... It's been a longggg day and I just had NO self control lol).


----------



## Janeway

Bobglory said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don"t get me started on those awful pants. First of all, how can they possibly be comfotable? Anything hanging between your legs when you are trying to walk cannot be comfotable.Second, underwear are private garments and I really don't want to see yours! I guess I'm old!
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I understand why my DH prefers his tightie whities LOL.
> 
> (Sorry gals and gents .... It's been a longggg day and I just had NO self control lol).[/quote
> 
> That is OK as I would rather know a man wore tightie whites than see butt cracks.
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

Janeway said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don"t get me started on those awful pants. First of all, how can they possibly be comfotable? Anything hanging between your legs when you are trying to walk cannot be comfotable.Second, underwear are private garments and I really don't want to see yours! I guess I'm old!
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I understand why my DH prefers his tightie whities LOL.
> 
> (Sorry gals and gents .... It's been a longggg day and I just had NO self control lol).[/quote
> 
> That is OK as I would rather know a man wore tightie whites than see butt cracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Nan of four

My husband was in the army and every week there would be a Tupperware party at someones house for the wives!! Something like the Jamie Oliver and Pampered Chef ones around now.


----------



## Imarachne

I've noticed the boys walking home from school have to walk with their legs way apart so as not to let their pants fall down. Won't that affect their legs or back or something in the future ?? Their underwear is showing too.


----------



## ethgro

Imarachne said:


> I've noticed the boys walking home from school have to walk with their legs way apart so as not to let their pants fall down. Won't that affect their legs or back or something in the future ?? Their underwear is showing too.


Dumb and unaware that in the future they will regret stuff they did when young. It is all about Now. :roll:


----------



## peachy51

ethgro said:


> Imarachne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed the boys walking home from school have to walk with their legs way apart so as not to let their pants fall down. Won't that affect their legs or back or something in the future ?? Their underwear is showing too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb and unaware that in the future they will regret stuff they did when young. It is all about Now. :roll:
Click to expand...

And apparently looking incredibly stupid now! :mrgreen:


----------



## Janeway

susankschutz said:


> huneebee331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those crochet patterns went out with the avocado colored Tupperware.
> 
> 
> 
> What! No more avocado Tupperware?
> 
> ;-) I love ugly greens. My wardrobe is full of them.
> 
> I haven't crocheted much in years mainly because I just never devoted a lot of time to it to figure out those stitches. There are a bunch of books over here behind me though. I do so love filet crochet and had some Pingouin pattern books that had gorgeous European crochet sweaters for summer.
Click to expand...

Well, I still have the orange Tupperware from about 40 years go, but it is too expensive to buy today!


----------



## lharris1952

I have 2 pieces brown,1 piece orange and 1 with red top Tupperware. I will not replace any of it-too expensive!Forgot,I have 2 of the cake holders,1 pie holder and numerous 13x9 containers. My aunt gave me a few pieces back in the 70's.Some we bought at yard sales.


----------



## Janeway

lharris1952 said:


> I have 2 pieces brown,1 piece orange and 1 with red top Tupperware. I will not replace any of it-too expensive!Forgot,I have 2 of the cake holders,1 pie holder and numerous 13x9 containers. My aunt gave me a few pieces back in the 70's.Some we bought at yard sales.


I have other pieces but they are not dishwasher safe. Forgot to say the orange is canisters. Still use them but kept in a cabinet out of site!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have to admit that I am happy the avocado green is out and the orange. Liked the buttercup yellow of the 70's but wish I hadn't had my toliet, bathtub and sink that color. Lol Went overboard with it when we built the house. Didn't think about it being a fad. Wish I had some of that tubberware. I have been reading this topic from the start. I am insecure now about my knitting as gifts. Could be possible that my nephew didn't like his knitted sockmonkey Santa?!? Lol May be one of those crazy off the wall things. LOL


----------



## ChrisB

I agree, there have been some truly horrible crochet patterns around for years. My favorite aunt loved to crochet and came up with some of the most awful stuff, but it was all done with love, so who cares how it looks. One of her projects was to crochet mittens out of left over cotton rug yarn! Not very warm,but colorful!!


----------



## carillonpatrice

peachy51 said:


> ethgro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imarachne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed the boys walking home from school have to walk with their legs way apart so as not to let their pants fall down. Won't that affect their legs or back or something in the future ?? Their underwear is showing too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb and unaware that in the future they will regret stuff they did when young. It is all about Now. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And apparently looking incredibly stupid now! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

My personal opinion is that they look like little kids with full diapers when they have to walk like that. Silly, silly, silly.


----------



## ChrisB

The only good thing about this is if these morons do something stupid and have to run from the cops, with the crotch of their pants around their knees, they won't get far -too bad. I would have locked my son in his room before he left the house looking like that.


----------



## orcagrandma

bobsytwin- All of us older ones on here have ADD. Our attention span is reverting back to when we were young. Really it is called Multi-tasking mentally, MTM. LOL I hear about those thong undies. Hubby and I were at a PBR, (bull riding) and the girl sitting right below us showed everthing. I had to change places with hubby. It was so distracting and disgusting all at the same time. It cannot be comfortable. As for the avocado green tupperware, I still have a green bowl in avocado. I use to sell tupperware in the 70's so still have items. It is like having plastic iron. It sure is tuff stuff.


----------



## lharris1952

Thong panties can cause bladder infections.I'll stick to my granny panties-white only-no colored ones.DH e-mailed some Walmart pictures to me.Exposed thongs is an understatement.And thank goodness I don't go to Walmart in the middle of the night.Looks like it gets worse.The first time my mother saw thong panties,(in her 70's),I thought her chin would hit the floor.lol


----------



## Janeway

Oh, yes as I remember mother saying she wanted the house "grandma" clean.

Grandma also said they did not go to the moon because God old not allow it because he put us here until Jesus returns!

Hate those thongs, butt cracks and boobs showing as if those women really are proud of those "ladies."


----------



## lharris1952

Has anyone seen Double Diva's on Lifetime? Don't quite know what to think.DD could use a good bra fitter since she has been blessed from both sides of the family.She has backaches and shoulder problems.I told her to get a good job with benefits and have a breast reduction. At least she keeps herself covered.


----------



## JoanH

grandmasue said:


> Look everyone, I don't crochet - but the patterns don't seem to have caught up with current fashions - that's all I'm saying!!!


 I am an "expert" in crochet. That being said I do agree the crochet patterns have left much to be desired last decade or so. But just yesterday in fact I bought the Winter Crochet 2012mag with the building blocks cardigan on it and am looking forward to making it. Also great poncho, shrug and cowl in this one. The shrug is really sweet.
But I do love knitting socks. I don't think I would ever crochet socks. I do have books on it but eh. I do crochet booties/slippers though...they are WARM


----------



## nannyberfa

I love that show. They have taken getting fitted for a bra-up dated to the current century. And they make it fun and normal. I would love to be fitted by them.


----------



## luv

As a former teacher I was on a school bus making sure kids were buckled up ....as was one of the parents who was sorta bent over helping a young child. I was witness to the conversation between two children who remarked to each other in earnest that her (the parent) underware must have ripped (her thong was showing) I had to control the laugh till I got off the bus.


----------



## nannyberfa

roflmbo


----------



## smontero237

luv said:


> As a former teacher I was on a school bus making sure kids were buckled up ....as was one of the parents who was sorta bent over helping a young child. I was witness to the conversation between two children who remarked to each other in earnest that her (the parent) underware must have ripped (her thong was showing) I had to control the laugh till I got off the bus.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lharris1952

I wonder how expensive these fitted bras are?I have to get the Walmart special.lol


----------



## Vole61

PurpleV said:


> I can remember those awful crochet loo roll covers with a plastic doll stuck in the top! But the crochet dress is gorgeous.


I thought these were knitted. Your in my area of the country, have not long come out of the hospital out your way.


----------



## SAMkewel

lharris1952 said:


> I wonder how expensive these fitted bras are?I have to get the Walmart special.lol


I have a former SIL for whom it was necessary to buy especially fitted bras. They're currently running about $80-100 each.


----------



## peachy51

lharris1952 said:


> I wonder how expensive these fitted bras are?I have to get the Walmart special.lol


I had a fitting at Victoria's Secret and it turns out I had been buying the wrong size. What a huge difference it made in fit, comfort and looks when I started buying the correct size. The bras I buy at VS usually run anywhere from $60 to $100. I know that sounds like a lot, but they last forever.

And VS puts them on sale for up to half price a lot of times.


----------



## Janeway

peachy51 said:


> lharris1952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how expensive these fitted bras are?I have to get the Walmart special.lol
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fitting at Victoria's Secret and it turns out I had been buying the wrong size. What a huge difference it made in fit, comfort and looks when I started buying the correct size. The bras I buy at VS usually run anywhere from $60 to $100. I know that sounds like a lot, but they last forever.
> 
> And VS puts them on sale for up to half price a lot of times.
Click to expand...

I thought VS only had small size bras. What size do they go up to or do you know? Our VS is inside a mall and not easily accessible. Thanks.


----------



## peachy51

Janeway said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lharris1952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how expensive these fitted bras are?I have to get the Walmart special.lol
> 
> 
> 
> I had a fitting at Victoria's Secret and it turns out I had been buying the wrong size. What a huge difference it made in fit, comfort and looks when I started buying the correct size. The bras I buy at VS usually run anywhere from $60 to $100. I know that sounds like a lot, but they last forever.
> 
> And VS puts them on sale for up to half price a lot of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought VS only had small size bras. What size do they go up to or do you know? Our VS is inside a mall and not easily accessible. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm ... I don't know how high they go ... I wear a 36D and I know they have much larger than that. I order sometimes from their website if it is a bra that I know how it fits and they have it on sale.

EDIT: Just went to their website and it looks like they go up to 40DDD.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I was going to comment on this thread, but no use... it's strayed miles from where it started. Thongs and bra sizes, LOL.

I do agree with the OP that there is WAY more ugly crochet out there than beautiful. But you can't blame the crochet. It's pure bad taste.

I try to bookmark all the GOOD crochet I see on the internet, on my Pinterest site. Anyone is welcome to have a peek, if looking for some trendy, modern crochet ideas:
http://pinterest.com/bonbonevans/crochet/


----------



## peachy51

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was going to comment on this thread, but no use... it's strayed miles from where it started. Thongs and bra sizes, LOL.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Isn't that how women have dicussions? ... here, there and everywhere!


----------



## lharris1952

You know, we do talk like that.Maybe that's why men just shake their heads and say,Huh?lol


----------



## peachy51

lharris1952 said:


> You know, we do talk like that.Maybe that's why men just shake their heads and say,Huh?lol


LOL ... that's why leave men behind in conversation and they can't keep up! :mrgreen:


----------



## lharris1952

When DH's eyes glaze over,I know I have lost him.That's when i will say,"the cow jumped over the moon". He just says,"huh".Been married over 42 yrs.Gotta love them!


----------



## orcagrandma

As I said before we ladies have MTS Multi Thought Syndrome. We get sidetracked real easy but it eventually comes back around to the original question or thought. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl

You're right... there's no point trying to address the original post. By the time a thread reaches 47 pages in length, it's either become a chat thread or a fight!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gee I do find it interseting when we go from one subject to another and back again. Sorry showbizgirl you feel that way. I find it fun.


----------



## lorbrown1

Okay, I've tried to stay out of this but I cannot resist...So, what WAS the original subject?? Something about someone wanting to crochet a thong?? Or was someone asking for a recommendation for a good tabasco sauce?? Hmmm..... Only kidding....everyone...don't holler at me for not paying attention (smiling as I type). I've followed from the beginning and I think the thread has been funny as heck --reminds me conversations of any group of women; ANY and EVERY where. At least here on the forum we get to finish our sentences--unlike when you get a bunch of us in one room. YIKES! I get a headache reminiscing my own family and friend gatherings. But I LOVE every minute of it. The way I view it, is that we will always have another reason to get together so we can finish the conversations. Oh, and by the way I was wondering if anyone out there has EVER seen one of those adorable crocheted toilet paper covers?? I hear they're the NEWEST fad in yarn crafting. Anyone got a pattern? Happy Yarning & keep on smiling!


----------



## LadyElle

lorbrown1 said:


> Okay, I've tried to stay out of this but I cannot resist...So, what WAS the original subject?? Something about someone wanting to crochet a thong?? Or was someone asking for a recommendation for a good tabasco sauce?? Hmmm..... Only kidding....everyone...don't holler at me for not paying attention (smiling as I type). I've followed from the beginning and I think the thread has been funny as heck --reminds me conversations of any group of women; ANY and EVERY where. At least here on the forum we get to finish our sentences--unlike when you get a bunch of us in one room. YIKES! I get a headache reminiscing my own family and friend gatherings. But I LOVE every minute of it. The way I view it, is that we will always have another reason to get together so we can finish the conversations. Oh, and by the way I was wondering if anyone out there has EVER seen one of those adorable crocheted toilet paper covers?? I hear they're the NEWEST fad in yarn crafting. Anyone got a pattern? Happy Yarning & keep on smiling!


http://www.toiletpapercovers.com/ check out this website ... just sayin .....

This is Sears version .... http://www.sears.ca/product/royce-leather-toilet-tissue-paper-cover-black/614-000874404-789-BLK-6

These aren't Grandma's thread crochet ...  
http://www.dollswimwear.com/swimwear/bikinis/styles/crochet-bikinis?gclid=CMTahruzr7UCFexaMgodAygAeg&p=2


----------



## peachy51

LadyElle said:


> lorbrown1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've tried to stay out of this but I cannot resist...So, what WAS the original subject?? Something about someone wanting to crochet a thong?? Or was someone asking for a recommendation for a good tabasco sauce?? Hmmm..... Only kidding....everyone...don't holler at me for not paying attention (smiling as I type). I've followed from the beginning and I think the thread has been funny as heck --reminds me conversations of any group of women; ANY and EVERY where. At least here on the forum we get to finish our sentences--unlike when you get a bunch of us in one room. YIKES! I get a headache reminiscing my own family and friend gatherings. But I LOVE every minute of it. The way I view it, is that we will always have another reason to get together so we can finish the conversations. Oh, and by the way I was wondering if anyone out there has EVER seen one of those adorable crocheted toilet paper covers?? I hear they're the NEWEST fad in yarn crafting. Anyone got a pattern? Happy Yarning & keep on smiling!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toiletpapercovers.com/ check out this website ... just sayin .....
> 
> This is Sears version .... http://www.sears.ca/product/royce-leather-toilet-tissue-paper-cover-black/614-000874404-789-BLK-6
Click to expand...

HA ... the Sears one reminds me of a hotel ice bucket :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I had one of those in the 60's, husbands cousin in Germany made me one. Isn't it funny everthing old is new again. Guess I have lived long enough to see it.;~)


----------



## theyarnlady

lorbrown1 said:


> Okay, I've tried to stay out of this but I cannot resist...So, what WAS the original subject?? Something about someone wanting to crochet a thong?? Or was someone asking for a recommendation for a good tabasco sauce?? Hmmm..... Only kidding....everyone...don't holler at me for not paying attention (smiling as I type). I've followed from the beginning and I think the thread has been funny as heck --reminds me conversations of any group of women; ANY and EVERY where. At least here on the forum we get to finish our sentences--unlike when you get a bunch of us in one room. YIKES! I get a headache reminiscing my own family and friend gatherings. But I LOVE every minute of it. The way I view it, is that we will always have another reason to get together so we can finish the conversations. Oh, and by the way I was wondering if anyone out there has EVER seen one of those adorable crocheted toilet paper covers?? I hear they're the NEWEST fad in yarn crafting. Anyone got a pattern? Happy Yarning & keep on smiling!


Love what you posted isn't it the truth, we all have such fun going off to another way and back to subject by the way what is or was the subject. :roll: :roll:


----------



## nannyberfa

Hi ya Lorbrown1!! I have patterns for bottle covers-from the twenties


----------



## LadyElle

peachy51 said:


> LadyElle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorbrown1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've tried to stay out of this but I cannot resist...So, what WAS the original subject?? Something about someone wanting to crochet a thong?? Or was someone asking for a recommendation for a good tabasco sauce?? Hmmm..... Only kidding....everyone...don't holler at me for not paying attention (smiling as I type). I've followed from the beginning and I think the thread has been funny as heck --reminds me conversations of any group of women; ANY and EVERY where. At least here on the forum we get to finish our sentences--unlike when you get a bunch of us in one room. YIKES! I get a headache reminiscing my own family and friend gatherings. But I LOVE every minute of it. The way I view it, is that we will always have another reason to get together so we can finish the conversations. Oh, and by the way I was wondering if anyone out there has EVER seen one of those adorable crocheted toilet paper covers?? I hear they're the NEWEST fad in yarn crafting. Anyone got a pattern? Happy Yarning & keep on smiling!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toiletpapercovers.com/ check out this website ... just sayin .....
> 
> This is Sears version .... http://www.sears.ca/product/royce-leather-toilet-tissue-paper-cover-black/614-000874404-789-BLK-6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA ... the Sears one reminds me of a hotel ice bucket :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## lharris1952

$49.99 to cover up toilet paper-mine is sitting on a open shelf in the bathroom,and I buy the 30 roll pack.


----------



## theyarnlady

lharris1952 said:


> $49.99 to cover up toilet paper-mine is sitting on a open shelf in the bathroom,and I buy the 30 roll pack.


Way to go, you will never have to worry about shortage remember when Johnny Carson told all there was going to be a shortage as a joke . But some how people took it seriously and went crazy buying good old toilet paper. Still laugh about that one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

nannyberfa said:


> Hi ya Lorbrown1!! I have patterns for bottle covers-from the twenties


Will it cover good old wine bottles??? that could be fun to see someones face when you hand it to them???


----------



## bubblefishie

I an a very good crocheter and have made some beautiful sweaters, afghans, baby stuff etc. I have a very curvy figure and like my clothes fitted in the waist. It is almost impossible to find a fitted crochet pattern. I have taught my self how to adjust patterns. I either switch to a smaller hook or decrease.

I have always been amused by the large variey oc crochet "cozies". I personally don't mind if my kitchen appliances are naked. For a joke, I made the silliest cozy ever for my husband's conference call phone at work. With tons of ruffles and super ugly colors. It was a hit. His (mostly male) co-workers even had fun photographing it "touring" the office. So even these guys are familiar with this historic(?) style of crochet.


----------



## theyarnlady

bubblefishie said:


> I an a very good crocheter and have made some beautiful sweaters, afghans, baby stuff etc. I have a very curvy figure and like my clothes fitted in the waist. It is almost impossible to find a fitted crochet pattern. I have taught my self how to adjust patterns. I either switch to a smaller hook or decrease.
> 
> I have always been amused by the large variey oc crochet "cozies". I personally don't mind if my kitchen appliances are naked. For a joke, I made the silliest cozy ever for my husband's conference call phone at work. With tons of ruffles and super ugly colors. It was a hit. His (mostly male) co-workers even had fun photographing it "touring" the office. So even these guys are familiar with this historic(?) style of crochet.


Love your story, I have seen many new patterns for Crochet that are beautiful. I love the shawls, and scarfs also new stitches .


----------



## carillonpatrice

lorbrown1 said:


> Okay, I've tried to stay out of this but I cannot resist...So, what WAS the original subject?? Something about someone wanting to crochet a thong?? Or was someone asking for a recommendation for a good tabasco sauce?? Hmmm..... Only kidding....everyone...don't holler at me for not paying attention (smiling as I type). I've followed from the beginning and I think the thread has been funny as heck --reminds me conversations of any group of women; ANY and EVERY where. At least here on the forum we get to finish our sentences--unlike when you get a bunch of us in one room. YIKES! I get a headache reminiscing my own family and friend gatherings. But I LOVE every minute of it. The way I view it, is that we will always have another reason to get together so we can finish the conversations. Oh, and by the way I was wondering if anyone out there has EVER seen one of those adorable crocheted toilet paper covers?? I hear they're the NEWEST fad in yarn crafting. Anyone got a pattern? Happy Yarning & keep on smiling!


You exhibit my sense of humor. Too funny. Are they still making the doll torsos to use for those TP roll covers? OMG! I really used to hate seeing those when I went into someone's bathroom. I must not be cool enough. LOL


----------



## bubblefishie

When I was a kid I saw lots of poodle toilet paper covers. I just put my toilet paper in a cabinet. I don't have a cabinet in my powder room, but tp rolls fit behind the pedestal under the sink.


----------



## momskii

bubblefishie said:


> When I was a kid I saw lots of poodle toilet paper covers. I just put my toilet paper in a cabinet. I don't have a cabinet in my powder room, but tp rolls fit behind the pedestal under the sink.


My mom (still going strong @ 91) used to knit those all the time. I used to have one in each of my bathrooms. I think they wandered away when I moved.


----------



## susanmos2000

The weird thing about this thread is that it has show us all exactly why all those somewhat tacky crochet patterns of the 50s and 60s were drawn up...many are adorable! I'm teaching myself to crochet, and one of the first projects I plan to make is the Tabasco bottle sombrero and serape.


----------



## bubblefishie

When you finish you can name it Juan Valdez.


----------



## .79315

Patterns come and patterns go. One man's trash is another man's treasure. For those of you who would rather look at a Poodle TP Topper than a naked roll, the pattern lives on. You would be surprised at how many persons come to my blog for the retro patterns that some of you are gagging over. It would appear beauty is in the eye of the beholder. PS: Patterns are free to those with a sentimental heart.

http://idealdelusions.blogspot.com/p/retro-poodle-tissue-topper.html


----------



## Jodie78

ole chook said:


> LOL yep definately started a fun conversation.
> I want one of smontero's aunts ducks roflmao


Made an afghan similar to the one in your picture just to use up left over yarn. I was going to just use it in the car but all the teenage grkids argued over who would get it so we drew straws. Who would have guessed.....


----------

